# [Sammelthread] Windows 7



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*Sammelthread Windows 7*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows Seven (codename: Vienna) ist der Nachfolger des OS Vista. Neben kleinen optischen Aufwertungen, hat Microsoft dem neuen OS einige Makken ausgemerzt. Vienna ist in der 32bit und 64bit Version verfügbar und soll stabiler und schneller als Vista laufen. 
Das Betriebssystem liegt zur Zeit nur in der "Release Candidate" vor. Die offizielle Version erscheint am *22.10.2009*. 

*Windows 7: Unterschiede zwischen Retail und SB/OEM, Preis-Wirrwarr, Geheimtipp Familiy Pack, Upgrade-Pfade*


*PCGH Preisvergleich Windows 7*

_*

Download von Seven*_Bevor sie downloaden sollten sie sich vergewissern ob ihr System folgende Standards erfüllt:     



CPU: 1 GHz 32-Bit oder 64-Bit-Prozessor


RAM: 1 GiB


 HDD: 16 GB verfügbarer Festplattenspeicher


 Grafikkarte: DirectX 9-fähige Grafikkarte mit 128 MB Speicher (um Aero zu nutzen)


 DVD-R/W Brenner


 Internet-Verbindung


* [Warnung] Da sich Seven noch im Beta Stadium befindet, ist ein Datenverlust während, oder nach der Installation nicht ausgeschlossen. Bitte sichern Sie alle wichtigen Dokumente oder Dateien vor der Installation.-->*"Sichern Sie ihren PC"



  Gedownloaded kann zur Zeit bis Ende des Monats von der Offiziellen Windows 7 Seite. Bitte lesen Sie sich zuvor die Installationsanleitung genau durch! 
​_*

Aktivierungsschlüssel*_Den Aktivierungsschlüssel erhalten Sie kurz vor dem Download, passend zu ihrer Windows Version.



Viel Spaß!

Falls Sie Fragen haben, schreiben Sie sie getrost als Antwort auf diesen Thread.​_*


Benchmarks*__Crysis Level1 Ergebnisse:_

_* System*_

_*CPU      -       *E8400 E0 @ 3600Mhz_
_ *GPU*      -       HD4850 @ 680,1080_
_ *Mainboard -* Asus P5Q_

_ Einstellungen_

_1024*768_
_ Kein AA_
_ Alles auf High_
_ bis auf:_
_ Game     Effects - Very High_
_ Object   Quality - Very High_
_ Texture  Quality - Very High_
_ Particel  Quality - Very High_

_ *1. Aus meiner Sicht:*_

_ Hat crysis auf windows 7 bei gleichen settings etwas höhere performance was sich auch durch die FPS zeigt es hat im gegensatz zu vista einen enormen powerschub bekommen auf DX 10 kann man sogar noch ein paar details auf very high machen und hat trozdem immer noch eine stablie performance manchmal gibt es allerdings ein paar ruckler dies ist allerdings nicht schlimm._
_ Allerdings wenn man mit meinem system alles auf Very High macht. kommen ziemlich oft starcke ruckler und nach einer zeit mach es keinen spaß mehr zu spielen!_


_ *2. Benchmark*_
_ Habe beide Benches 3 mal durchlaufen lassen bzw. sie 2mal nacheinander das gleiche ergebnis hatten_

_ Der CPU Benchmark _
_ 1. Durchlauf *31 FPS*_
_ 2. Durchlauf *43 FPS*_
_ 3. Durchlauf *44 FPS*_

_ Der GPU Benchmark_
_ 1. Durchlauf *33 FPS*_
_ 2. Durchlauf *45 FPS*_
_ 3. Durchlauf *45 FPS*_

_ Fazit: Aus meiner sicht hat crysis mit Windows 7 ungefähr die gleiche performance wie unter XP mit besseren einstellungen im Gegesatz zu vista das mehr ressourcen brauchte_
_ Ich finde das kann sich für eine Beta sehen lassen!_

Dank an Snade


​_*Tipps und Tricks*_*Treiberinstallation:* Da es explizit noch keine Treiber für Windows Seven gibt, muss man sich mit denen von Vista zufrieden geben. Von Haus aus bringt Seven, wie Vista, viele Treiber mit, wobei Sie sich dann nur um die "wichtige" Hardware in ihrem PC kümmern müssen. Treiber aller großen Hersteller lassen sich problemlos installieren. Gehen Sie zunächst auf die Herstellerseite des betreffenden Produkts und navigieren Sie zu den Treibern. Wählen Sie aus, 32bit oder 64bit, und laden Sie den betreffenden Vista-Treiber herunter. Dieser sollte in der Regel sich nun auch auf Windows Seven installieren lassen. Ob die Hardwrae richtig erkannt wurde checken Sie im Geräte Manager.

*Kompatibilitätsmodus:* Wenn ein Programm nicht gleich auf Anhieb funktioniert, sollten Sie das Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen. Diesen stellen Sie folgendermaßen ein: Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung der Programmes-> Eigenschaften-> Kompatibilität-> Ein Häkchen setzen bei "Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen für" und dann ein älteres Betriebssystem auswählen, mit dem das Programm garantiert läuft. Bestätigen Sie mit OK und das Programm sollte normalerweise nun problemlos laufen.​_*


Wichtige Links

*_*PCGH:*


*Windows 7: Diese Spiele und Anwendungen machen Probleme*
*Windows 7: Alle wichtigen Infos in der Übersicht*
 

*PCGH Windows RC
*
*Netbook-Edition von Windows 7 bestätigt*
*Wallpaper Windows 7 Beta 1*
*Windows 7 Verfügbarkeit und Testzeitraum *
*Windows 7 Bug Report*
*

Microsoft*:​

*Offizielle Windows 7 Seite*
*Windows 7 Blog Deutschland*
*Windows 7 Team Blog US*
*Windows 7 Developer Guide US*

​_*
Wichtige Updates*_

Update MP3 Bug     Download 32bit   |   Download64bit
_*



Probleme*_

Anzeigeprobleme im Startmenü
 Call of Duty 4 funktioniert nicht
 Farcry 2 funktioniert nicht (anwenderbedingt)
 Skype verweigert Login
 *Etwaige Themen und Probleme bitte unten Posten, nicht immer einen neuen Thread eröffnen.*​_*


Review*_Bilder des brandneuen Windows 7.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

*auch meins*


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

Ok ich würde sagen das das hier ein reiner Windows7 Bilder bzw bench/game etc thread ist den anderen haben wir ja schon bin gerade noch am testen ergebnisse kommen


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

Wäre nett, wenn du das ganze dann hier reinstellen könntest


----------



## Snade (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

jo mach ich gleich muss eben noch umschalten


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder geuploadet.


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

Ok Ich hab jetz Crysis Level1 Gebencht Ergebnisse:
*System*

 *CPU      -       *E8400 E0 @ 3600Mhz
*GPU*      -       HD4850 @ 680,1080
*Mainboard -* Asus P5Q

Einstellungen

1024*768
Kein AA
Alles auf High
bis auf:
Game     Effects - Very High
Object   Quality - Very High
Texture  Quality - Very High
Particel  Quality - Very High

1. Aus meiner Sicht:

Hat crysis auf windows 7 bei gleichen settings etwas höhere performance was sich auch durch die FPS zeigt es hat im gegensatz zu vista einen enormen powerschub bekommen auf DX 10 kann man sogar noch ein paar details auf very high machen  und hat trozdem immer noch eine stablie performance manchmal gibt es allerdings ein paar ruckler dies ist allerdings nicht schlimm.
Allerdings wenn man mit meinem system alles auf Very High macht. kommen ziemlich oft starcke ruckler und nach einer zeit mach es keinen spaß mehr zu spielen!


2. Benchmark
Habe beide Benches 3 mal durchlaufen lassen bzw. sie 2mal nacheinander das gleiche ergebnis hatten

Der CPU Benchmark 
1. Durchlauf *31 FPS*
2. Durchlauf *43 FPS*
3. Durchlauf *44 FPS*

Der GPU Benchmark
1. Durchlauf *33 FPS*
2. Durchlauf *45 FPS*
3. Durchlauf *45 FPS*

Fazit: Aus meiner sicht hat crysis mit Windows 7 ungefähr die gleiche performance wie unter XP mit besseren einstellungen im Gegesatz zu vista das mehr ressourcen brauchte
Ich finde das kann sich für eine Beta sehen lassen!

Leider keine screeshoots denn man kan crysis nicht minimieren und bilder mit paint einfügen wahr zumindest bei mir so hatte nur ein schwarzes Bild mit Paint!


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

Ich denke aber auch, dass die performace im fertigen Win7 noch ein wenig abnehmen wird, schließlich wird es noch erweitert.


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

hmm ja das ist mal wieder typisch das ist so wie wenn man nen PC kauft :
Ohne alle ist der Beta und Perfekt
bei so nen fertig teilen gibs dann immer noch software drauf und dann ist der computer vermüllt na hoffetnlich passiert so was nich das währ ja dann wie vista2


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

Bin bis jetzt positiv von Win7 überrascht! Was ich schon weis COD4 läuft im MP nicht!


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

Ich bin auch positiv überascht. Es ist echt schnell, schön und die Änderungen wurden an den richtigen Stellen durchgeführt. Es lässt sich jetzt noch komfortabler bedienen.
Zudem finde ich richtig toll, dass man endlich die Schrift in der Taskbar deaktivieren kann - dadurch kann man die taskbar auch endlich mal an die Seite packen, ohne dass es vollkommen wie gequirlte kacke aussieht.

Eine Frage habe ich aber: Ich habe ein p5q pro, und mir wird ein Netzwerkcontroller im gerätemanager mit einem gelben dreieck angezeigt. Bei meinen p5q pro treiber ist auch kein passender dabei.

und ein kleines bisschen muss ich trotzdem trübsal blasen: foobar 2k spielt keine musik unter win7 ab 

EDIT: Nochmal eine andere Frage: Geht bei euch Windows mail? bei mir startet es zwar einen Prozess, erscheint aber auch nicht oder ähnliches.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

Das sieht schon mal wirklich sehr kompakt aus. Wie viel Speicher verschlingt das Betriebssystem endgültig, wenn's fertig installiert wurde?

Gibt es eine Option, Windows 7 so dermaßen schlank aussehen zu lassen, dass die Transparenz, bunte Farben, glatte Schriften usw. ausgeschaltet werden können? Bin in der Hinsicht ein Purist


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Das mit ausschalten ist wie in Vista - kannst du alles deaktivieren.

Mein Win7 x64 hat ~16gb gebraucht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## caine2011 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

der leistungs index ist neu
geht jetzt von 1,0-7,9 und die werte von vista sind teils identisch teils verschieden ( mein sys geht von 5,7-7,9)

wenn ihr die engl . version nutzt gebt einfach performance in der startleiste ein und dann der erste eintrag

mein win 7 braucht 10,9 gib


----------



## Mosed (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

schaun wir mal. da die beta bei mir in einer VM läuft, kann ich nicht alles austesten.


----------



## Sh33p82 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Wäre es möglich, dass jemand von euch dieses tolle Hintergrundbild mit dem Berg und dem See hochladen könnte?? Wäre super nice!! 

Bin mal gespannt, was aus Windows 7 noch wird, hoffentlich nicht so ein Fehlstart wie mit Vista, obwohl ich ganz zufrieden damit bin!


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Aber die Leistungsbewertung ist jetzt anders. Unter Vista brauchte mein e8400er noch ~4,5ghz um auf 5,9 zu kommen, jetzt hat er mit 3,6 ghz eine Bewertung von 6,8.

Aber das Windows Mail, etc nicht gehen, hat wohl nen Grund - Microsoft will Windows Mail, den Moviemaker und noch mehr nicht mehr mit Windows ausliefern. Offiziell, dass sie schneller das Windows fertig bekommen, ich schätze eher, dass die Kartelle wegen Wettbewerbsrecht, die Microsoft schon länger am Hals hatte, nun wirkung zeigen 

Ziehen könnt ihr dann die Sachen hier: http://download.live.com/


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

ich glaube ms verteilt keine schlüssel mehr wenn man auf die links geht vom ersten post kommt man immer auf die default page  
oder gibts noch irgendwo keys?

edit: sorry mein fehler ms hat meine anmeldung nicht gleich geschluckt, hab jetzt aufn ersten versuch ein key

is die beta zeitlich begrenzt? gültig bis zum full release oder?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Bitteschön..


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

@Sh33p82 Ich habe das Bild oben, an meinen zweiten Post, angepinnt.

@Invisible Doch, die Seite verteilt noch diese dubiosen Keys.


----------



## chiller93 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bin bis jetzt positiv von Win7 überrascht! Was ich schon weis COD4 läuft im MP nicht!



Was ist dein Problem mit COD4? Ich werde dann immer gekickt. Unknown WINOWS API


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Dann solltet ihr mal ein DirectX Update machen^^ Versucht mal den alten DX9er daraufzuspielen.


----------



## chiller93 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr mal ein DirectX Update machen^^ Versucht mal den alten DX9er daraufzuspielen.



Hab ich schon


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die 64bit version installieren kann? Ich hab ein 32bit XP und booten lässt sich die auch nicht!

Hilfe


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bin bis jetzt positiv von Win7 überrascht! Was ich schon weis COD4 läuft im MP nicht!


Mist, das ist das Spiel was ich zuerst installieren wollte...



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die 64bit version installieren kann? Ich hab ein 32bit XP und booten lässt sich die auch nicht!
> 
> Hilfe


klar, du muss das ISO Image auf DVD brennen z.B mit Nero..., dann musst du die DVD ins Laufwerk legen und den PC neu starten..., dann wird unten im Bildschirm irgendwann kommen*drücken sie irgendeine Taste...Dann läd er Windows 7


----------



## Killer3d (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Also bei mir läuft es 1a.
Hab so keine probleme damit.

Kann mir einer sagenwie ich das "Nur für testzwwecke" Wegbekomme unten rechts ? und das "Send Feedback" ??

MfG Killer3d


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Die datei wird mir als Winrar datei angezeigt!!


----------



## Sharkoon (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Hey

könnt ihr bei eurer 64bit win 7 version skype installieren und dies korrekt ausführen? bei mir beendet sich skype immer beim anmelden>.<


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*



Killer3d schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft es 1a.
> Hab so keine probleme damit.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagenwie ich das "Nur für testzwwecke" Wegbekomme unten rechts ? und das "Send Feedback" ??
> ...



Ne nur auf illegale art..


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Also du musst warscheinlich alles entpacken und dann.... erscheint die ISO....Hast du die Rar Datei auf DVD gebrannt ?


----------



## chiller93 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Hatte ihr auch schon den fehler?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

bei mir funktionierts  hab jetzt die 32bit version installiert und läuft perfeckt, bis auf die treiber, 7 mag die vista treiber meines boards nicht


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Der Fehler kam einmal am Anfang, aber bisher nicht mehr. Ich trage das ganze dann später oben ein


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Die datei wird mir als Winrar datei angezeigt!!



Guck mal auf die Datei-Endung, die kann trotzdem eine iso-Datei sein. Winrar kann auch mit isos arbeiten. Wenn da iso steht, dann musst du sie mit z.B. NEro brennen, wenn nicht halt entpacken.

Bei mir läuft alles prima, bin positiv überrascht. Hab x64, und bisher läuft alles. Win7 ist ein Vista in NOCH besser. Probleme gabs auch keine. Alle Spiele laufen schneller, z.B. WiC: mit Vista mit übertakteter Graka avg 24fps, jetzt ohne oc mit 7 28fps. Jetzt installier ich RIvatuner und guck mal was noch so geht.


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

und was macht ihr alle wenn die beta am 1. August ausläuft?


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*



Invisible schrieb:


> und was macht ihr alle wenn die beta am 1. August ausläuft?



Festplatte formatieren und in Vista-PC stecken, danach auf 7 warten.

Mist, Rivatuner geht net mit dem 7-Beta-Treiber von ATI. Ich pack ma den Vista-Treiber drauf.


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Ok Ich hab jetz mal Speedfan installiert und zufälliger weise entdeckt das windows 7 programme verarscht wie man hier sehen kann Das erklärt dann wohl auch das die vista treiber funzen


----------



## Sharkoon (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

ahhh^^

weiß keiner wie man skype unter win7 zum laufen bekommt?


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

ok ich werd gleich testen ob skype geht^^ aber habe keine kontakte da weil ich da noch nie wahr also kann nur den testanruf machen falls ich so weit komme poste dann screenshoots


----------



## xxcenturioxx (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Es startet ganz normal unter X64 aber irgendwie akzeptiert er mein namen und Passwort nicht??


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Jip wahr bei mir auch so bis ich mich dann mit meinem alten account angemeldet hab alles ging kontakte geladen alten kumpel kurz angerfufen^^


----------



## chiller93 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Könnte evtl. hilfreich sein:

Vistablog: Sammelpost: Kompatibilitt von Windows 7 Beta

mfg Danny


----------



## strider11f (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

ATI Overdrive scheint nicht laufen zu wollen. Habe das aktuelle 7er Paket drauf. Sobald ich die Werte aus XP/Vista einstelle und bestätigen lassen will heißt es "fehlgeschlagen". Merkwürdig. Die Frage mit dem Online spielen hat sich dann ja auch erledigt wenn Punkbuster noch nicht unter 7 läuft.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Bei mir geht overdrive..
Hab meine Karte wie unter Vista runtergetaktet..


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Lol die bei vista blog haben auch keine ahnung oder skype läuft bei mir perfekt (siehe screeshoot oben)

EDIT1: overdrive geht bei mir auch HD4850 @ 680,1080


----------



## Weichkeks (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Moin leute ich hab nene Problem und zwar hab ich Win 7 ganz normal installiert und dann sollte es starten aber mehr als nen Schwarzen Bildschirm wo unten rechts steht Windows 7 Beta Build 70000 kommt net habt ihr da ne idee?


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*



strider11f schrieb:


> ATI Overdrive scheint nicht laufen zu wollen. Habe das aktuelle 7er Paket drauf. Sobald ich die Werte aus XP/Vista einstelle und bestätigen lassen will heißt es "fehlgeschlagen". Merkwürdig. Die Frage mit dem Online spielen hat sich dann ja auch erledigt wenn Punkbuster noch nicht unter 7 läuft.



Bei mir gehts auch nicht, meine Karte wird außerdem als Engineering Sample erkannt.Naja, vielleicht läufts mit dem Vista-Treiber besser.
Achja, und diese Seite mit der kompatibilität kann man vergessen, bei mir läuft z.B. der Treiber vom Wlan-USB-Stick von AVM...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

@Tom3004 Ich habs hinbekommen!! Das ist ja ma ein geiles Windows!!!!!


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Zu Skype und Windows 7: Soweit ich das sehe, geht es im moment noch nicht. Die aktuelle Version stürtzt beim verbinden ab, bei der neusten beta schmiert beim anmelden sogar der ganze pc ab.

Gibt es bei Skype irgendeine Emailadresse, wo man mal nachhaken könnte? Habe auch der toll strukturierten Seite nichts gefunden...


----------



## xxcenturioxx (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Bei mir geht Skype.. x64..


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*

Also, ich formatiere noch meine externe Festplatte und dann gehts los......
Aber...laut Microsoft kann man warscheinlich die Beta am 1. August noch verlängern..*stand auf der offiziellen Seite* 
MfG, Tom


----------



## da_Fiesel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread Windows 7*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Zu Skype und Windows 7: Soweit ich das sehe, geht es im moment noch nicht. Die aktuelle Version stürtzt beim verbinden ab, bei der neusten beta schmiert beim anmelden sogar der ganze pc ab.
> 
> Gibt es bei Skype irgendeine Emailadresse, wo man mal nachhaken könnte? Habe auch der toll strukturierten Seite nichts gefunden...




Also bei mir läuft Skype ohne Probleme unter W7 x32.
Auch allgemein, hatte ich bisher noch absolut keine Probleme, ALLE Treiber die ich installiert habe, waren, bis auf den Grafiktreiber für Windows Vista x32.
Ob Skype,Itunes, TuneUp,Fraps,läuft bei mir alles...
Nur GTA4 ging nicht, weil die Meldung kommt Windows 7 sei kein bekanntes OS ^^

Nur wird der Akku meines Laptops seit W7 drauf ist nur noch bis 80%aufgeladen o.O xD

mfg da_Fiesel


----------



## winhistory (11. Januar 2009)

das wird glaube ich dann der fall sein wenn die rc deutlich zu spät kommt.

Seven ist ok. habs auf nen p4 installiert. da läuft es nicht wirklich schneller als vista, und letzteres wurde benutzt und hat nen virenscanner usw. 

persönlich finde ich die neue taskleiste nicht so den großen wurf. hab jetzt mit den alten system 13 jahre gut leben können. zumal ich jetzt nicht wirklich nen grund sehe von vista auf seven zu wechseln. von xp mag es ne andere sache sein. aber von vista? da sehe ich einfach kein killerfeature. weder 5 sekunden mehr bootzeit, noch die unterstützung von multitouchmonitoren die ich mehr eh nicht leisten kann.

und directx 11 sehe ich mal ganz skeptisch. wird es das bessere dx10? stirbt dx10 dann ganz aus? baut nvidia jemals 11er karten??

und das UAC Icon finde ich grottenhässlich....


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie lässt sich der Vista Treiber von ATI bei mir nicht installieren, der hört immer irgendwann einfach auf. Und gleichzeitig verlier ich dann die Verbindung zum Router. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Sonst müsst ich ja ohne OC leben...


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

Also vor allem die neue taskleiste finde ich genial 

EDIT: also bei mir ging der ATI-Treiber problemlos.


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Also, ich habe eine externe Festlatte (WD 250Gb USB)
Er sagt man kann Windows nicht auf einer USB Festplatte installieren... gibt es einen anderen Weg ?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

Vista und XP lassen sich doch auch auf externe Platten installieren!!


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

Also bei Skype musste ich feststellen laufen nur die aktuellen Betas.


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Ja und warum jetzt Win 7 nicht ...? Ich hab beim Start von CD booten eingestellt und dann konnte er nicht fortfahren.....


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

wie? hatte die CD schon gebootet oder ist der bildschrim noch schwarz


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Hä, bei mir oder wie ? 
Nein, ich hab sie reingelgt und.... bei der installation hat der dann gesagt das ich win7 nicht auf der externen installieren kann ?


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

aso dachte er konnte die CD nicht starten hatte sich so angehört


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte soebeben nen Bluescreen bei der instal der grafiktreiber!!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

Kannste die Platte nicht intern einbauen??


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

also bei mir lief halt auch nicht von skype die beta :/


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

Kann den das stimmen dass ich DirectX 11 Drauf hab??


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Januar 2009)

So, jetzt geht alles. Hab den 7-Treiber nochma installiert, jetzt geht auch OC. HAb zwar immer noch ein Engineering Sample, aber solang sonst alles geht ist mir das egal.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

probier mal die Beta 1 und nicht die aktuelle Beta 3
also V4 Beta1 mal probieren xD bei mir gehts


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

Ne ich hatte gedacht das sei ne herkömmliche 3,5 zoll im externen gehäuse!


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Januar 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ne ich hatte gedacht das sei ne herkömmliche 3,5 zoll im externen gehäuse!



aber wenn man die ausbaut verliert man denk ich mal die Garantie, oder nicht?


----------



## strider11f (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Win 7 auf einer externen Platte installiert ?



Kannst Du vergessen. Die Funktion wurde das letzte Mal beim Vista RC1 von MS unterstützt. Mußt Dir die Arbeit machen und das ganze von Hand erledigen. (Viel Spaß dabei)


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

Kannst du mir einen Link geben? Finde nur 4 beta 3...


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

ich glaube dafür gibts keinen Link mehr.
ich hatte es nur durch zufall noch auf meiner externen
Ich müsste mal Freak fragen welche er benutzt xD


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Kann den das stimmen dass ich DirectX 11 Drauf hab??



Ja, denn Win7 soll DX11 unterstützen, weiter ist aber nicht bekannt...

@all Habt ihr auch eine Speicherauslastung von ~850MB? Erscheint mir ein bisschen viel...


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

strider11f schrieb:


> Kannst Du vergessen. Die Funktion wurde das letzte Mal beim Vista RC1 von MS unterstützt. Mußt Dir die Arbeit machen und das ganze von Hand erledigen. (Viel Spaß dabei)


Weiß jemand wie das geht, weil ich kann auf meiner 500Gb HDD keine Partition mehr freimachen. per Windows oder ? 
Kein Partitnstool.... 
Kann man doch auf einer extenren isntallieren laut der Aussage, weiß jemand wie das geht ?


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

ich habe rund ~900 mb. habe allerdings auch relativ viel offen. Und solange es fix läuft, ist mir das wurscht.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab meine Partition mitm Partitionmanger 8.5 von der heft DVD 1/09 erstellt!!


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

du könntest gparted benutzen,um die partition aufzusplitten.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

Vista hat doch die funktion zur Partitionsteilung!!
Ich hab ne Speicherauslastung von 800MB


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Januar 2009)

Habe die Speicherauslastung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ne neue Partition mit Vista erstellt.
einfach mit der Datenträgerverwaltung und habs noch unter Vista formatiert


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

wieso willst du seven auf deiner externen installen?


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

hier mein Erfahrungsbericht
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rfahrungsbericht-windows7-64bit-englisch.html


----------



## strider11f (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja, will ich damit das andere nicht kaputt geht... Geht das ?



Mu´ßt auf jeden Fall 1 x normal installieren, dann die Inst. klonen und den ´nen passenden Treiber für den USB finden. Hab´s bei Vista Retail immerhin auf meinem GB Board geschafft.

P.S. IM


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Okay, normal installieren kann ich mach ich jetzt gleich, aber was für einen passenden Treiber für den USB ?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Treiber für die Graka installier??? Der bleibt da immer hängen!


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

zum kotzen eh der download von seven bricht immer nach süätestens 200 mb ab bei cb und bei ms startet er erst gar nicht

hat jemand eine zuverlässige quelle?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2009)

ich hab den Downloadlink von Tom3004 im thread Windows 7 ist verfügbar verwendet!


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Okay, normal installieren kann ich mach ich jetzt gleich, aber was für einen passenden Treiber für den USB ?




warum ein treiber für usb? das ist in windows seit xp sp2 intigriert du musst eben im bios von der externen booten lassen und die externe manuell einrichten, vielleicht macht ms das ja noch dazu im full release


----------



## HeX (11. Januar 2009)

zum thmea downloaden, also ich lade das derzeit direkt von ms... habe meinen vollen speed und bin bei über 2 GB ... also man kann laden.
achja donwload mittels ie starten, andere browser funktionieren irgendwie nicht.
aber es wird dann ein downloadmanager installiert der recht zuverlässig, schnell und ohne ie das win7 lädt


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

ICh habs mir Gestern/Heute Nacht auch per IE7 Sieben geladen.
auch Fullspeed und es ging auch so richtig gut meit dem DL-Manager

Edit:
nochmal zu den Keys falls es einige noch nicht mitbekommen haben es gibt für jede Version nur 5 Keys
ich denke diese 2,5 Mio Grenze wird durch die Win Aktivierung gezählt da Seven sonst nur 3Tage voll funktionsfähig währe, aber das ist nur ne Vermutung von mir.


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

Mit welchem Tool kann ich die Größe meiner Partitionen ändern? Wollte von meiner System Partition ein paar GB abzweigen und daraus eine Windows 7 Partition machen. Ich hab schon Paragon Partitions Manager probiert aber der macht das nicht oder liegt es daran das ich nur eine Testversion hatte?


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich verwende Windows 7 jetzt seid einer Stunde als Dualboot zusammen mit Vista 64 Home Premium.Muß sagen alles läuft prima. Optisch ist es ein Leckerbissen. Gut,Anfangs habe ich ein paar Sachen gesucht aber letztendlich doch gefunden.


----------



## computertod (11. Januar 2009)

ich hab ein Problem: die Vista treiber für mein Board wollen unter 7 nicht laufen , genause wenig wie der Grakatreiber  Spielen kann ich allerdings schon


----------



## pixelflair (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab probleme mit Skype  weder die Beta noch die normale läuft vernünftig. und bei euch? hat wer erfahrungen mit?

ps: scheinbar läuft die Beta 4


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Mit welchem Tool kann ich die Größe meiner Partitionen ändern? Wollte von meiner System Partition ein paar GB abzweigen und daraus eine Windows 7 Partition machen. Ich hab schon Paragon Partitions Manager probiert aber der macht das nicht oder liegt es daran das ich nur eine Testversion hatte?


von der Hauptpartition geht eig gar nicht mit Vista.
nur von ner extra Partition

@sky2k4
bei mir läuft die V4 Beta1 hervorragend xD


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

ich gebs auf mit dem downloaden der kackt immer ab egal welche quelle schon alles probiert und von ms startet es nicht, wenn ich im ie7 auf installieren klick für den download manager passiert nichts....

[ironie]wie soll das nur gut gehn mit win7 wenn nicht mal der download stabil läuft...[/ironie]


----------



## kalkone (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> ich gebs auf mit dem downloaden der kackt immer ab egal welche quelle schon alles probiert und von ms startet es nicht, wenn ich im ie7 auf installieren klick für den download manager passiert nichts....
> 
> [ironie]wie soll das nur gut gehn mit win7 wenn nicht mal der download stabil läuft...[/ironie]



deswegen sollte dir sich ja auch einen kleinen dl manager runterladen, mitdem es perfeckt geht ich hab es heute mit 2mb/s geladen

ahja.. mitm mozilla gehts garnet MS halt


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

loooooooooooooooooooooool

ich hab vista x64 und benutzte deswegen den ie7x64 deswegen wurde der download manager nicht gestartet

eindeutiges versagen von ms das nicht zu sagen

edit: solangsam wirds spannend jetzt sagt erst der ie7 x86 das die ms seite nicht vertrauenswürdig ist und dann löscht mein windows defender noch den download manager.....


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Is wirklich so, ich hab Windows 7 auch von Ms  geladen... Du musst allerdings ein anderes Tab offen haben mit dieser Seite: MSDN: Microsoft Developer Network
Dort muss du dich ganz rechs oben mit deinem Windows Live Konto einlggen und dann auf die Seite gehen wo du Win7 downloaden kannst.. Ich glaube auch das die Beta garnicht beschränkt war....

Achso , ich installiere jetzt die Teiber, aber es läuft auch alles ohne...


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> ich gebs auf mit dem downloaden der kackt immer ab egal welche quelle schon alles probiert und von ms startet es nicht, wenn ich im ie7 auf installieren klick für den download manager passiert nichts....
> 
> [ironie]wie soll das nur gut gehn mit win7 wenn nicht mal der download stabil läuft...[/ironie]



Versuchs hier mit: Kundenvorschau auf Windows 7 Beta

Geht aber nur vernuenftig mit dem IE. Damit habe ich es problemlos herunterladen.


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

es geht jetzt ohne die msdn seite weil du musst dich ja direkt nachdme du die version ausgewählt hast da einloggen 

aber es geht nur mit ie7 x86 und mit windows defender aus


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ein Soundproblem mit meiner Xfi-Extreme Gamer Karte. Ich hab Treiber installiert, jedoch bleibt es still. Ich bekomme die Karte einfach nicht zum laufen. In der alten Build habe ich sie damals ohne problem mit den Vista Treibern zum laufen gebracht, jedoch bei dieser kommt einfach kein Ton.
Kann mir jemand Helfen?

mfg


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

teste mal ob dein onbaord sound was ausspuckt


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Mit welchem Tool kann ich die Größe meiner Partitionen ändern? Wollte von meiner System Partition ein paar GB abzweigen und daraus eine Windows 7 Partition machen. Ich hab schon Paragon Partitions Manager probiert aber der macht das nicht oder liegt es daran das ich nur eine Testversion hatte?


 Brauchst garkeins.... Nimm einfach das Windows eigene hab ich auch genommen... Läasst sogar keinen zugriff auf die Vista Festplatte zu, deswegen kann es auch keine Probleme geben.....Systemsteuerung...System....Verwaltung.....Datenträgeroptionen oder ähnlich...


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

Also Deamon Tools funzt nicht in der version 463


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> teste mal ob dein onbaord sound was ausspuckt



nein ebenfalls kein Ton...
An was könnte das liegen? Kann doch net sein dass es in der alten 68XX Build funtzt und nun in der 7000er plötzlich nimmer


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Brauchst garkeins.... Nimm einfach das Windows eigene hab ich auch genommen... Läasst sogar keinen zugriff auf die Vista Festplatte zu, deswegen kann es auch keine Probleme geben.....Systemsteuerung...System....Verwaltung.....Datenträgeroptionen oder ähnlich...



Supi danke


----------



## Evil_D0nkey (11. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand schon irgendwo eine Möglichkeit gefunden das Startmenü im alten Stil darstellen zu lassen? Das neue kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden. Hab auch unter Vista und hatte auch unter XP das gute alte, wo alles seinen Platz hat...
Wird es etwa doch Zeit sich umzugewöhnen???


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

bei mir geht die Sidebar nicht und bei euch?


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> nein ebenfalls kein Ton...
> An was könnte das liegen? Kann doch net sein dass es in der alten 68XX Build funtzt und nun in der 7000er plötzlich nimmer



hast du bevor du den onboard getestet hast die karte ausgebaut, den treiber deinstalliert, im biios onboard aktiviert und vista den treiber für onboard installieren lassen?

wenn du das alles korrekt gemacht hast würd ich sagen da lief was bei der installation falsch -> neuinstallieren
seit vista hat eientlich windows alle treiber für onboard sound mit drin zwar nicht die neuste version aber es hat einen


----------



## sonic2004 (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Würde gerne 3D Mark Vantage ausprobieren, aber wenn ich auf setup klicke passiert nichts. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin bräuchte ich den Windows Installer 5.0, nur wo kriege ich den her? Auf dieser Seite(http://www.installsite.org/pages/de/msifaq/a/1001.htm) steht der Windows Installer 5.0 sei in Windows 7 enthalten, kann in aber nicht finden. Villeicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Grüsse Sonic


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> bei mir geht die Sidebar nicht und bei euch?


 du musst einfach aufm destop rechtsklick und dann auf minianwendungen gehen dann haste die sidebar (gibt es net mehr)


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

da kommt aber nix xD


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

sonic2004 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Würde gerne 3D Mark Vantage ausprobieren, aber wenn ich auf setup klicke passiert nichts. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin bräuchte ich den Windows Installer 5.0, nur wo kriege ich den her? Auf dieser Seite(InstallSite Windows Installer FAQ) steht der Windows Installer 5.0 sei in Windows 7 enthalten, kann in aber nicht finden. Villeicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> Grüsse Sonic



du wirst den windows installer so nicht finden der windows installer ist in windows integriert und wird aufgerufen wenn du ein setup startest
aber woran es ligt das es bei dir nicht startet frag mich nicht
-------------------------------------------------------------------

wie is das wenn man auf einen ältern pc (z.b. 1GB Ram, P4 2,8GHz, Radeon 9800) win7 installiert mit der spieleleistung ist die gleich, besser oder schlechter als bei xp?


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> da kommt aber nix xD


 dann isses bei dir verbugt


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

hmm toll xD
OK ich brauchs sowieso nicht fand ich schon bei Vista unnütz 
aber mich häts mal interessiert ob was geändert wurde


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Der scheiß Chipsatz Treiber funzt nicht...


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Der scheiß Chipsatz Treiber funzt nicht...


 welches board???


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

MS-7502 SIW bringt diese Infosroperty	Value
Manufacturer	MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
Model	MS-7502
Version	Fab D
Serial Number	OEM

North Bridge	Intel P35/G33/G31 Revision A2
South Bridge	Intel 82801IH (ICH9DH) Revision A2

CPU	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Cpu Socket	Socket 775 LGA

System Slots	10 PCI

Memory Summary	
Maximum Capacity	4096 MBytes
Maximum Memory Module Size	2048 MBytes
Memory Slots	4
Error Correction	None

Warning!	Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed

Wie ändert man die Farbe der Taskleiste....


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> MS-7502 SIW bringt diese Infosroperty    Value
> Manufacturer    MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
> Model    MS-7502
> Version    Fab D
> ...


 Wie heißt denn das Maindoard???
Also aufm destop rechtsklick ganz unten auf anpassen und dann gehste auf windowcolor (es ändert auch die fensterrahmenfarbe)


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Januar 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Treiber für die Graka installier??? Der bleibt da immer hängen!



Du hast ATI oder? Wenn ja welchen Treiber nimmst du? Der für Vista ging bei mir auch nicht. Ich hab den ComputerBase - Neuer ATi-Treiber für Windows 7 Beta 1 genommen, der geht prima.http://www.computerbase.de/news/tre...09/januar/neuer_ati-treiber_windows_7_beta_1/


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Mich nervt auch der Intel Chipsatztreiber für mein MSI P45 Platinum. Der verdammt Treiber fängt zwar mit der Installation an, installiert aber ewig. Sprich, die Installation ist auch nach Stunden noch nicht fertig ... 

Weiß jemand, wie man den Intel Chipsatztreiber unter Windows 7 installieren kann?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FatalMistake (11. Januar 2009)

bei mir geht KEIN Download link....
hab mich extra bei MS registriert, und jz da bei dem Fenster, wo ich des entweder runterladen kann oder eine Installationsanleitung lesen kann, geht nix mehr weiter. klick auf "jetzt herunterladen", dann lädt was und dann kommt die gleiche Seite noch mal. Benutzte Firefox 3.0.5.
HILFE!! bitte!
mfg


----------



## Cheater (11. Januar 2009)

was für eine firewall nutzt ihr? mein mcafee was unter vista funzt geht da leider nicht. ich werd jetzt einfach mal avira rauf hauen


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mich nervt auch der Intel Chipsatztreiber für mein MSI P45 Platinum. Der verdammt Treiber fängt zwar mit der Installation an, installiert aber ewig. Sprich, die Installation ist auch nach Stunden noch nicht fertig ...
> 
> Weiß jemand, wie man den Intel Chipsatztreiber unter Windows 7 installieren kann?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


MSI -- MICRO-STAR INT'L CO., LTD. versuchs damit oder den http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...strOSs=150&OSFullName=WindowsVista64&lang=deu



FatalMistake schrieb:


> bei mir geht KEIN Download link....
> hab mich extra bei MS registriert, und jz da bei dem Fenster, wo ich des entweder runterladen kann oder eine Installationsanleitung lesen kann, geht nix mehr weiter. klick auf "jetzt herunterladen", dann lädt was und dann kommt die gleiche Seite noch mal. Benutzte Firefox 3.0.5.
> HILFE!! bitte!
> mfg


 musst ja auch den IE nehmen


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> hast du bevor du den onboard getestet hast die karte ausgebaut, den treiber deinstalliert, im biios onboard aktiviert und vista den treiber für onboard installieren lassen?
> 
> wenn du das alles korrekt gemacht hast würd ich sagen da lief was bei der installation falsch -> neuinstallieren
> seit vista hat eientlich windows alle treiber für onboard sound mit drin zwar nicht die neuste version aber es hat einen



So hab jetzt nochmal alles runtergeschmissen, onboard wieder deaktiviert und die Treiber nochmal neu installiert, und siehe da es geht.
Hab gesternnacht wohl iwas im Halbschlaf falsch gemacht beim installiern.


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2009)

Hattet ihr bei der Installation auch folgendes Vorgehen?

1. Von DVD gebootet, dann die Installation ausgewählt.

2. Meldung, Neustart durchzuführen

3. Nach Neustart die Installation starten und es geht.

?

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass WinXP, das vorher auf der Platte war (nur eine Partition), nach dem geforderten Neustart nicht mehr ging.

Es kam zwar dieser Ladescreen von XP, allerdings blieb er dann stehen und kam nicht voran.

Nun hab ich bedenken, Win7 auf meinem Notebook zu installieren, wo ich XP und Vista habe und dabei Vista ersetzen wollte.


----------



## FatalMistake (11. Januar 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> musst ja auch den IE nehmen


ok danke^^ jz gehts.


----------



## stronger12 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab noch eine Grafikkarte der Ati X1000 Serie, der neue Treiber für Windows 7 ist angeblich nur für Grakas ab der HD Serie. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich Windows 7 trotzdem installieren kann und noch einen Treiber finde, oder ob ich es ganz sein lassen soll. Hab jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einer X1000 Graka und Windows 7 gemacht? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

stronger12 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine Grafikkarte der Ati X1000 Serie, der neue Treiber für Windows 7 ist angeblich nur für Grakas ab der HD Serie. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich Windows 7 trotzdem installieren kann und noch einen Treiber finde, oder ob ich es ganz sein lassen soll. Hab jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einer X1000 Graka und Windows 7 gemacht? Wenn ja, welche?



ich werde es bald machen mit meiner x1900xt und wenn der für win 7 nicht geht (das setup gar nicht startet) nehm ich den neusten für vista und dann hoffe ich das des geht


----------



## Pokerface1990 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das Problem ich hab ne HD3670 Aber wenn ich denk / Beta treiber installieren will kommt immer nach der Auswahl Installieren oder Deinstallieren und egal was ich anklick, kommt dass das Setup nicht mehr funktioniert und er einen Fehlerbericht an MS senden wil.

Jemand ne Idee? Hab 7 64bit und Treiber hab ich auch 64bit genommen.


----------



## M4jestix (11. Januar 2009)

Nach ca. 3 Std. Win7 x64 folgendes Urteil:

-Finde dass es stabil und schnell läuft, auch die Ladezeiten des OS während dem Bootvorgang sind voll i.O. 

-Die neue Taskleiste ist meiner Meinung nach gut gelungen und übersichtlicher als noch unter Vista.  

-interessant finde ich das "Snipping Tool" um mal schnell einen Desktop-Screenshot oder gar nur Teile des Desktops zu speichern. 

-Die Auslastung des RAMs hat sich meiner Meinung nach zu Vista nicht unbedingt verbessert. Bei vorhandenen 3 GB werden im Idle laut Task-Manager schon gut 1,1GB verbraten.  (Hier ist NUR der IE geöffnet)

-HDD-Speicherplatz der "nackten" Win-Installation betragt ca. 11 GB. Aufgrund der Speicherpreise und immer grösser werdenden HDD-Kapazitäten ist dies zu verkraften.... 

-Die Geräteerkennung ist meiner Meinung nach echt gut. Nach der Installation wurden lt. Gerätemanager bis auf den SM-Bus-Controller (den ich immer noch nicht installiert bekommen habe) alle Geräte erkannt und installiert. Habe hier nicht mal die Chipsatztreiber benötigt.
    ----->als einziges wurde der aktuelle NVidia-Treiber verwendet, obwohl mir Win7 ein Update des WDDM-Treibers für meine GeForce8800GT anbot.

MfG


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> MSI -- MICRO-STAR INT'L CO., LTD. versuchs damit oder den Intel® 4 Series Chipset Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows Vista* 64 (exe)


Geht auch nichts. Ich habe schon selbst alle möglichen Chipsatztreiber durchprobiert, aber unter Windows 7 will sich keiner installieren ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

M4jestix schrieb:


> -interessant finde ich das "Snipping Tool" um mal schnell einen Desktop-Screenshot oder gar nur Teile des Desktops zu speichern.



Das gibs schon seit Vista


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

M4jestix schrieb:


> Nach ca. 3 Std. Win7 x64 folgendes Urteil:
> 
> -Finde dass es stabil und schnell läuft, auch die Ladezeiten des OS während dem Bootvorgang sind voll i.O.
> 
> ...



wieso hat sich das nicht verbessert? mit der Speicherauslastung.
Bei Vista ist dise nur so hoch weil es schon Programme die du oft benutzt in den Ram läd ich finde das gut und wenn das in Windows 7 auch der Fall sein sollte solltest du froh sein das es so ist sonst laden Programme 3Jahre (ja ich weiß ist leicht übertriben mit den 3 JAhren)


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

M4jestix schrieb:


> -Die Auslastung des RAMs hat sich meiner Meinung nach zu Vista nicht unbedingt verbessert. Bei vorhandenen 3 GB werden im Idle laut Task-Manager schon gut 1,1GB verbraten.  (Hier ist NUR der IE geöffnet)
> 
> MfG


 hmm komisch bei mir sind es grad mal 617 MB Idle mit WMP IE und E-Mail Programm


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe Vista64 Home Premium und habe mir mit meiner Seven beta nun ein Dualboot gemacht. Das einzige was ich installiert habe weil es noch nicht so lief wie ich das wollte (in BF2 wurde keine Auswahl beim Sound für X-FI angezeigt) waren X-FI Treiber von Creative. Chipsatztreiber brauchte ich keinen zu installieren.Ging ohne.Habe nirgendwo eine Warnung oder ein Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager.
Auch meine Graka GTX260 wurde via Windows Update installiert der Treiber wurde unter dem Namen "Prerelease WDDM 1.1" installiert.

Mein Chipsatz ist übrigens der AMD 790GX


----------



## M4jestix (11. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Das gibs schon seit Vista



Hab Vista (Home Premium) nur auf dem Laptop, habs zumindest da noch nie gesehn.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

Vista HP hats auch


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

M4jestix schrieb:


> Hab Vista (Home Premium) nur auf dem Laptop, habs zumindest da noch nie gesehn.



Startmenü --> Alle Programme --> Zubehör, da ist es


----------



## Player007 (11. Januar 2009)

M4jestix schrieb:


> -Die Geräteerkennung ist meiner Meinung nach echt gut. Nach der Installation wurden lt. Gerätemanager bis auf den SM-Bus-Controller (den ich immer noch nicht installiert bekommen habe) alle Geräte erkannt und installiert. Habe hier nicht mal die Chipsatztreiber benötigt.
> ----->als einziges wurde der aktuelle NVidia-Treiber verwendet, obwohl mir Win7 ein Update des WDDM-Treibers für meine GeForce8800GT anbot.
> 
> MfG



Das mit dem SM-Bus-Controller habe ich, habs auch noch nicht hinbekommen, aber sonst wurde wirklich jedes Problem schnell behoben.

Gruß


----------



## M4jestix (11. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Startmenü --> Alle Programme --> Zubehör, da ist es



Ok, ich stell mich in ne Ecke und schäm mich!


----------



## MaN!aC (11. Januar 2009)

Also bis jetzt finde ich Windows 7 sehr gelungen, selbst wenn es nur eine Beta ist.
Alle Geräte bei meinem relativ alten Board wurden erkannt und sofort installiert, ganz im Gegensatz zu Vista mit SP1. Noch dazu ist es sehr schnell, ab und zu hackt es mal.
Wirklich negatives habe ich noch nicht gefunden, außer das wenn eine Seite im IE geladen wir, das Fenter minimiert wird und dann diese Vorschau, dann bekommt der IE bei mir einen Fehler. Aber der IE wird sofort neugestartet mit der vorherigen Seite und das verflucht schnell 

Mein bisheriges Fazit von Windows 7 ist, das ich mich schon auf die fertige Version freue, die ich hoffentlich über MSDN bekomme


----------



## msix38 (11. Januar 2009)

Wie ist die Performance von W7?


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

Absolut GEIL!


----------



## msix38 (11. Januar 2009)

Gehts auch konkreter?


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

*hust* ja so in etwa wie XP mit dem aussehen von vista und alle "guten" funktionen von Vista


----------



## msix38 (11. Januar 2009)

okay..


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Also meine Begeisterung für Windows 7 ist jetzt endgültig den Bach runter ...
Nachdem ich jetzt 7 Stunden lang erfolglos versucht haben, den Chipsatztreiber zu installieren, gebe ich auf und ohne den Chipsatztreiber kann ich auch mit dem OS nichts anfangen, da die halben Geräte nicht funktionieren. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## M4jestix (11. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand nen Bootloader empfehlen? Will ungern den von Windows nehmen da ich hier schon des öferen Probleme hatte den wieder zu deinstalliern wenn ich das 2. OS nicht mehr benötige.


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

also ich sag Windows 7 wird das beste System!!! Denn schneller, fehlerarmer (selbst für ne BETA erste Klasse) und komfortabler als alles andere was es an betriebsystemen gibt... ahja ich hab mal defragmentiert (160 GB) und es ist richtig deutlich schneller und das nur in 30!!!! minuten. Einfach der HAMMER!!!!


----------



## totovo (11. Januar 2009)

hihi... ich hab grad ms ausgetrickst!

Ich Lade Seven grad mit Opera runter...! und das ohne downloadmanager
und es läuft noch immer!


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> also ich sag Windows 7 wird das beste System!!! Denn schneller, fehlerarmer (selbst für ne BETA erste Klasse) und komfortabler als alles andere was es an betriebsystemen gibt


naja ich würde sagen das man das nach 2 Tagen noch nicht wirklich sagen kann
Mich interessieren eher die Langzeitqualitäten


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> naja ich würde sagen das man das nach 2 Tagen noch nicht wirklich sagen kann
> Mich interessieren eher die Langzeitqualitäten


das will ich auch wissen deswegen bleibt ja 7 drauf aber für den anfang sehr gut
ach ein negatives hab ich: NFS Undercover funktioniert net


----------



## computertod (11. Januar 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> das will ich auch wissen deswegen bleibt ja 7 drauf aber für den anfang sehr gut
> ach ein negatives hab ich: NFS Undercover funktioniert net



die beta läuft ja bis zum 1. August, da ham wir noch viel zeit zum testen 
Underground 2 funktioniert bei mir, genauso wie Trackmania Nations Forever


----------



## Aley (11. Januar 2009)

Treiber geht ja soweit man mit Vista Comp. startet.
Nur bei der Technisat Skystar 2 TV PCI kommt nen BSOD beim versuch den Treiber zu installieren... Hoffnungslos... Schade


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also meine Begeisterung für Windows 7 ist jetzt endgültig den Bach runter ...
> Nachdem ich jetzt 7 Stunden lang erfolglos versucht haben, den Chipsatztreiber zu installieren, gebe ich auf und ohne den Chipsatztreiber kann ich auch mit dem OS nichts anfangen, da die halben Geräte nicht funktionieren.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



dann muss ich sagen hast du ein brett vorm kopf (dass soll keine beleidigung sein), weil es eine beta ist und der treiber eben noch nicht ausgereift ist, denn eigentlich ist dein problem der treiber und nicht win7 wenn du keine spiele spielen kannst wegen der graka sagst du auch das ati/nvidia es nciht hinbekommen ein gescheiten treiber zu machen und das hat dann auch nix mit win zu tun.

und desshalb kann man win7 nicht gleich abschreiben nur weil etwas in einer BETA nicht klappt

solche meinungen finde ich total beschissen und auch solche meinungen haben am anfang vista total in den dreck gezogen obwohl es bei mir und vielen anderen seit dem erstan tag des release viel stabiler läuft als xp


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

Aley schrieb:


> Treiber geht ja soweit man mit Vista Comp. startet.
> Nur bei der Technisat Skystar 2 TV PCI kommt nen BSOD beim versuch den Treiber zu installieren... Hoffnungslos... Schade



meinst du mit BSOD Blue Screen of Death???

das kann nicht am treiber liegen, ein BSOD wird immer durch ein Hardwaredefekt ausgelöst.
Wenns um Treiber geht kommt eher sowas wie IRQ is not less or equal oder sowas in der art (ka wie der genaue wortlaut ist)


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> dann muss ich sagen hast du ein brett vorm kopf (dass soll keine beleidigung sein), weil es eine beta ist und der treiber eben noch nicht ausgereift ist, denn eigentlich ist dein problem der treiber und nicht win7 wenn du keine spiele spielen kannst wegen der graka sagst du auch das ati/nvidia es nciht hinbekommen ein gescheiten treiber zu machen und das hat dann auch nix mit win zu tun.
> 
> und desshalb kann man win7 nicht gleich abschreiben nur weil etwas in einer BETA nicht klappt
> 
> solche meinungen finde ich total beschissen und auch solche meinungen haben am anfang vista total in den dreck gezogen obwohl es bei mir und vielen anderen seit dem erstan tag des release viel stabiler läuft als xp


Boss ich möchte dir ja jetzt nicht wehtun aber 
Er hat recht


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Ich will euch nicht wehtun, aber ihr habt nicht kapiert, was ich meine ... 

Ich habe keinesfalls geschrieben, dass das ganze Windows 7 zu vergessen sei, wie man es nach dem Posting von "Invisible" vermuten könnte. Auch habe ich nicht gesagt, dass Windows 7 in irgendeiner Form schlecht wäre. Alles, was ich sagen wollte, war, dass sich mein Interesse für die Beta verflüchtigt hat und zwar aus dem einfach Grund, dass ich ohne einen Chipsatztreiber die meisten Geräte nicht benutzen kann und somit auch mit der Beta nichts anfangen kann. Aber scheinbar gibt es ja jetzt schon einige Windows-7-Fanboys, die jede negative Meldung zu Windows 7 _(absichtlich?)_ falsch interpretiren müssen.

Sollte ich irgendwann die Zeit dazu finden, werde ich die Beta neu draufmachen und ernaut versuchen, den Chipsatztreiber zu installieren, aber vorerst erfreu ich mich wieder an meinem Vista. Im Übrigen bin ich mir jetzt schon sicher, dass ich mir die finale Version von Windows 7 kaufen werde und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass es dann keine Probleme mehr mit "Standardtreibern" geben wird.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich diesmal klar ausgedrückt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## computertod (11. Januar 2009)

Frage: wo ist in seven der Kompitabilitätsmodus?


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> Frage: wo ist in seven der Kompitabilitätsmodus?


Rechter Mausklick auf die Andwenug.exe und dann Kompatibilitätsmodus ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

Habe gerade gelesen das der Leistungsindex jetzt bis 7,9 geht. Also was ist euer höchstes?


----------



## computertod (11. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Rechter Mausklick auf die Andwenug.exe und dann Kompatibilitätsmodus ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ok, danke
noch ne frage: ich hab seven auf einer zweiten Partition installiert, sehe aber die erste Partition auf der mein XP drauf ist nicht, wie kann ich das machen damit ich sie sehen und darauf zugreifen kann? von XP aus kann ich auf die seven Partition zugreifen 

EDIT:


CiSaR schrieb:


> Habe gerade gelesen das der Leistungsindex jetzt bis 7,9 geht. Also was ist euer höchstes?



meins is 6,0 bei meiner CPU


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> ok, danke
> noch ne frage: ich hab seven auf einer zweiten Partition installiert, sehe aber die erste Partition auf der mein XP drauf ist nicht, wie kann ich das machen damit ich sie sehen und darauf zugreifen kann? von XP aus kann ich auf die seven Partition zugreifen



das ist nicht ohne grund so weil wenn du auch nur was für dich unwichtges veränderst kann sein dass du deine komplette festplatte platt machen kannst weil du damit beide betriebssysteme zerschiesen kannst wenn dud aten hin und herschieben willst ist es von vorteil wenn du noch eine daten festplatte/partition hast


@boss3D: Es fehlte eindeutig das Wort "BETA" vor Windows 7 aber dann ist ja alles klar und hier ist noch keiner ein Fanboy weil noch keiner von seinem Dach gesprungen ist weil er noch nicht das fullrelease hat... aber ich denke in amerika oder china lässt es nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habe einen LI von 5,8 wegen meiner HDD aber der est ist besser xD


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> @boss3D: Es fehlte eindeutig das Wort "BETA" vor Windows 7 aber dann ist ja alles klar und hier ist noch keiner ein Fanboy weil noch keiner von seinem Dach gesprungen ist weil er noch nicht das fullrelease hat... aber ich denke in amerika oder china lässt es nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.


Ich habe mehrmals _jetzt_ geschrieben und da es_ jetzt_ nur die Beta gibt, dachte ich, wäre klar, dass ich auch nur von der Beta reden kann ... 

Übrigens brauchst du dir nur die Kommentare so manche User im Windows-7-Beta-ist-verfügbar Thread durchlesen. Da kann man durchaus auf den Gedanken kommen, man würde hier und da mit Fanboys reden _(Windows 7 ist jetzt schon das beste OS!!! Die Beta schlägt alles ... usw.)

_So richtig objektiv kommen mir im Moment ehrlich gesagt, die wenigsten Windows 7 Beta Erfahrungsberichte vor.


Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen LI von 5,8 wegen meiner HDD aber der est ist besser xD


Ich habe 3.3 wegen der Graka.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Haxti (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen LI von 5,8 wegen meiner HDD aber der est ist besser xD



lol 5,3 Dank Hdd... Aber meine alte x1900GT macht 7,3  Scheiss auf DX11 xD

Also mein Problem:
Ich komm das erste mal rein: Mauszeiger sieht aus, wie ein Texturfehler. Gerade neugestartet: 2 Min lang ist er ok und dann passiert es wieder. Im anhang sieht man ein selbstgebasteltes beispiel, da der zeiger auf shots nich drauf ist -..-

€: Paint suxx... ohne beispiel. Es sieht aus, wie wenn man eine Graka zu weit treibt! Und das ist nur beim normalen Cursor. Wenn ich über links fhare verschwindet er einfach ganz *verzweifel*


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

Haxti schrieb:


> lol 5,3 Dank Hdd... Aber meine alte x1900GT macht 7,3  Scheiss auf DX11 xD
> 
> Also mein Problem:
> Ich komm das erste mal rein: Mauszeiger sieht aus, wie ein Texturfehler. Gerade neugestartet: 2 Min lang ist er ok und dann passiert es wieder. Im anhang sieht man ein selbstgebasteltes beispiel, da der zeiger auf shots nich drauf ist -..-


Ich sehen leider noch keinen Anhang


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich sehen leider noch keinen Anhang



Ich auch nicht


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

ich sehen  gerade das mein Detsch heute sehr gur sein


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Oha, seit ich den PC vor wenigen Minuten hochgefahren habe, funktionieren auf einmal die beiden Laufwerke, ohne dass ich auch nur das Geringste gemacht hätte. Es geschehen noch Wunder. Im Prinzip funktioniert jetzt alles bis auf den Drucker und den SM Bus Controller ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, dann werde ich gleich mal Office 2007 installieren. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Hey,

ich habe gerade folgendes Problem, und zwar zeigt er mir meine wichtigste Festplatte nicht an.

***SIEHE im Anhang****

Woran könnte das liegen...??

Und auch alle Treiber hat er nicht erkannt..meine MB: Asus P6T Deluxe..

Bitte helft mir..


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

Hi

Läuft bei euch Call of Duty World at War ??

Habe die 64 Bit Version.

Bei mir startet der Singleplayer und Multiplayer nicht.


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht



schade er hat auch keinen, für sowas immer die digicam bereithalten


----------



## Haxti (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich sehen leider noch keinen Anhang





Siehe edit... Ich geh doch jetzt nich unter xp um das zu malen *schräg*


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe gerade folgendes Problem, und zwar zeigt er mir meine wichtigste Festplatte nicht an.
> 
> ...


kann es sein das du auf dieser Platte Vista installiert hast und du ein Dualboot System mit Vista und Seven hast

dan ist das anscheinend normal haben hier noch ein paar andere inklusive mir


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

FloxX schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Läuft bei euch Call of Duty World at War ??
> 
> ...




ich hab vista x64 und da läuft WaW  aber es kann daran liegen das pb noch nicht läuft und der sp von WaW hat wegen dem koop modus auch pb mit drin
veruch das mal mit startparametern auszumachen (an die verknüpfung -sv_punkbuster 0 )


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

habe 5,5 weil ich nur 2GB ram hab


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> kann es sein das du auf dieser Platte Vista installiert hast und du ein Dualboot System mit Vista und Seven hast
> 
> dan ist das anscheinend normal haben hier noch ein paar andere inklusive mir



wie schon gesagt eine sicherheitsoption seitens ms damit man sich nicht das betriebssystem zerschießt. ich erinnere an den fall von vista+xp im dualboot.
hat man dann bei xp z.b. eine ein klick wartung von tune up utilities gestartet war vista hinüber weil es nicht getrennt war. das versucht ms damit zu verhindern


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

bei andré ging es aber hat er mir geschrieben xD


----------



## pixelflair (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> kann es sein das du auf dieser Platte Vista installiert hast und du ein Dualboot System mit Vista und Seven hast
> 
> dan ist das anscheinend normal haben hier noch ein paar andere inklusive mir





Rechtsklick auf Computer -> Verwalten -> Datenträgerwaltung, da nen Rechtsklick auf die Partition/Festplatte und einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuordnen.

damit löst du das problem


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> kann es sein das du auf dieser Platte Vista installiert hast und du ein Dualboot System mit Vista und Seven hast
> 
> dan ist das anscheinend normal haben hier noch ein paar andere inklusive mir



Nee..also auf der Platte habe ich nie ein BS installiert. Die Platte ist nur ein Massenspeicher.

Also meinst, weil ich vorher Vista hatte mit der Platte, udn sie dann nicht abgeklemmt habe, ich sie jetzt unter Win7 nicht sehe..??

Das wäre echt dreck..


----------



## Haxti (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> schade er hat auch keinen, für sowas immer die digicam bereithalten




schlaue sache:

also das eine is der Cursor selbst und das andere ist der desktop... oben inner midde is dre cursor... *riesig*

also ich hab übrigens nur xp sonst noch. 80gb platte: 25gb 7 / rest xp 
Setup ist wirklich flink und hat xp natürlich gefunden


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe gerade folgendes Problem, und zwar zeigt er mir meine wichtigste Festplatte nicht an.
> 
> ...




maximale bildbreite ist hier 900px, bitte anpassen


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf Computer -> Verwalten -> Datenträgerwaltung, da nen Rechtsklick auf die Partition/Festplatte und einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuordnen.
> 
> damit löst du das problem



coooolllllllllllllllll....hat geklappt...danke dir...auf euch ist verlass...so nun noch gucken,w as er für Treiber braucht...


----------



## chrisl1802 (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe gerade folgendes Problem, und zwar zeigt er mir meine wichtigste Festplatte nicht an.
> 
> ...




Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Datenträgerverwaltung - und hier mit der rechten Maustaste die Buchstaben hinzufügen.

Gruß
Chris

Edit: war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

der Cursor ist doch geil 
probiere mal unter Mauseinstellungen nen anderen zu wählen

Edit und in Zitataen bitte nicht die Bilder mitposten


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

hatte..danke euch..und Bild wurde entfernt...


----------



## M4jestix (11. Januar 2009)

@Boss3D: Das Problem mit dem SM-Bus-Controller habe ich auch schon den ganzen Tag, nur leider noch keine Lösung gefunden. Da haben auch schon die einigen Neustarts des Systems kein Wunder vollbracht!


----------



## Haxti (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> der Cursor ist doch geil
> probiere mal unter Mauseinstellungen nen anderen zu wählen
> 
> Edit und in Zitataen bitte nicht die Bilder mitposten



ändert sich nix.... Ich würde sagen: wenns ein Treiber dazu gibt, geht der nich...
Bin dann mal neustarten


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Mit meinem Interesse an Windows 7 _(Beta)_ geht es gerade wieder steil bergauf. Auch Office 2007 funktioniert einwandfrei. So soll es sein ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mit meinem Interesse an Windows 7 _(Beta)_ geht es gerade wieder steil bergauf. Auch Office 2007 funktioniert einwandfrei. So soll es sein ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist das schön die neue Oberfläche?
sieht nicht schlecht aus finde ich persönlich aber gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

Och man bis ich die Beta runtergeladen habe gibt es schon windows 10 zu kaufen


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

office 2007 ist top und auch die oberfläche ist finde ich verständlicher und übersichtlicher als die von den vorhergehenden. 


wenn man in win7 den laufwerksbuchstabe der vista partition verändert was sagt dann vista dazu? bei solchen angelegenheiten wäre ich sehr vorsichtig weil immer in das mbr geschrieben wird und dann kann sein dass eine partition hinüber ist. wenn es aber eine datenfestplatte ist dann würde mich das auch ärgern aber man kann es über plug&play lösen (vorausgesetzt es ist keine partition sondern eine ganze festplatte) einfach vor dem hochfahren die festplatte nur vom strom trennen und dann erst strom geben wenn win7 gestartet ist dann erkennt er die festplatte neu wie bei einer externen über esata


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ist das schön die neue Oberfläche?


Weiß ich nicht, ob dir die neue Oberfläche gefällt. Mir gefällt sie jedenfalls sehr gut, auch wenn sich bis auf Taskleiste nicht viel zu Vista verändert hat. Trotzdem gafällt mir die größere Taskleiste besser, als die kleine dünne in Vista, aber man benötigt mindestens einen 22 Zöller, damit sie gut aussieht ... 

Und meiner Meinung nach muss W7 unbedingt in blau sein, damit es wirklich gut aussieht. Mir gefällt es jedenfalls in blau am besten. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Hä, bei mir ging das von der Original Webseite in 20min....Naja hab jetzt eine deutsche und eine englische Version auf DVD... Jetzt gerade die deutsche installiert.... Naj ich find gut


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

Haxti schrieb:


> ändert sich nix.... Ich würde sagen: wenns ein Treiber dazu gibt, geht der nich...
> Bin dann mal neustarten



das ist schon eindeutig ein bug für eine usb maus oder ps2 braucht man kein treiber. das würde ich mal ms melden.



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Hä, bei mir ging das von der Original Webseite in 20min....Naja hab jetzt eine deutsche und eine englische Version auf DVD... Jetzt gerade die deutsche installiert.... Naj ich find gut



naja er hat vlt das gleiche problem wie ich: lahmes dsl ich brauch noch 2h und 30min weil ich nur mit 120 kb laden kann.....


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, ob dir die neue Oberfläche gefällt. Mir gefällt sie jedenfalls sehr gut, auch wenn sich bis auf Taskleiste nicht viel zu Vista verändert hat. Trotzdem gafällt mir die größere Taskleiste besser, als die kleine dünne in Vista, aber man benötigt mindestens einen 22 Zöller, damit sie gut aussieht ...
> 
> Und meiner Meinung nach muss W7 unbedingt in blau sein, damit es wirklich gut aussieht. Mir gefällt es jedenfalls in blau am besten.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


naja auf meinem 19" BenQ sieht die neue Taskbar auch relativ gut aus aber sie ist eben nicht so elegant wie noch in Vista
aber dafür übel geil Funktional


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Wie ändert man die Farbe der Taskleiste @ Boss3D   ?  Und ich habe Win 7 auf einer anderen Partition installiert, und ich sehe jetzt die Partition wo Visat drauf ist garnicht mehr ? Ist das schlimm ?


----------



## chrisl1802 (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> office 2007 ist top und auch die oberfläche ist finde ich verständlicher und übersichtlicher als die von den vorhergehenden.
> 
> 
> wenn man in win7 den laufwerksbuchstabe der vista partition verändert was sagt dann vista dazu? bei solchen angelegenheiten wäre ich sehr vorsichtig weil immer in das mbr geschrieben wird und dann kann sein dass eine partition hinüber ist. wenn es aber eine datenfestplatte ist dann würde mich das auch ärgern aber man kann es über plug&play lösen (vorausgesetzt es ist keine partition sondern eine ganze festplatte) einfach vor dem hochfahren die festplatte nur vom strom trennen und dann erst strom geben wenn win7 gestartet ist dann erkennt er die festplatte neu wie bei einer externen über esata




Veto: nix mit MBR, bei XP zum Beispiel ist die Systempartition immer C. Bei einer parallel Installation von Vista ist das Vista-System C.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wie ändert man die Farbe der Taskleiste @ Boss3D   ?  Und ich habe Win 7 auf einer anderen Partition installiert, und ich sehe jetzt die Partition wo Visat drauf ist garnicht mehr ? Ist das schlimm ?


Rechtsklick auf Desk->Anpassen-> Window Color (ist etwas unten im Fenster


----------



## chrisl1802 (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wie ändert man die Farbe der Taskleiste @ Boss3D   ?  Und ich habe Win 7 auf einer anderen Partition installiert, und ich sehe jetzt die Partition wo Visat drauf ist garnicht mehr ? Ist das schlimm ?




Nö, ich glaube sogar das dies ein Feature ist. Somit kann nichts auf der anderen Installation passieren.

Ist bei mir auch so.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> naja er hat vlt das gleiche problem wie ich: lahmes dsl ich brauch noch 2h und 30min weil ich nur mit 120 kb laden kann.....



Lahmes DSL *hust* ich hab DSL 16000.
Ich bekomme aber nur 0 KB und ab und zu steigt es auf 30 KB und fällt wieder auf 0 KB.


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Aso, dann ist ja gut. 
Und hat shcon jemand MSN installiert..bei mir gehts nicht der Download geht nicht zuende... hat jemand ein DL Link für  mich ?


----------



## chrisl1802 (11. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Lahmes DSL *hust* ich hab DSL 16000.
> Ich bekomme aber nur 0 KB und ab und zu steigt es auf 30 KB und fällt wieder auf 0 KB.




Jab, die Ami´s sind wach. Heute gegen 7:00 habe ich mit Vollgas gezogen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Lahmes DSL *hust* ich hab DSL 16000.
> Ich bekomme aber nur 0 KB und ab und zu steigt es auf 30 KB und fällt wieder auf 0 KB.



lol von wo lädst du ich lad von ms mit 129 kb stabil


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> aber dafür übel geil Funktional


Ich denke, dass das bei MS auch im Vordergrund stand. Einer der hauptkritikpunkte von Vista war ja die eingeschränkte Funktionalität und dass man sich kaum zurechtfindet _(auch wenn ich selbst das nicht bestätigen kann)_.

Umso größer der Monitor, umso besser sieht die W7 Taskleiste jedenfalls aus. 

Morgen wird dann meine Beta mit Diablo II als erstem Game so richtig eingeweiht. 


Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wie ändert man die Farbe der Taskleiste @ Boss3D   ?


Start > Systemsteuerung > Personalisierung > da kannst du dann herumspielen soviel du willst ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Hat einer das Problem mit skype schon hinbekommen...??

Bei mir läuft es nicht..


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> lol von wo lädst du ich lad von ms mit 129 kb stabil



Ich auch mit diesem Download Manager der mir sagt er 4 Verbindungen.

Meine Mutter hat mir heute erzählt das auf NT-V kam das das Internet vollkommen überlastet war weil alle die Beta von Windows 7 laden wollten.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hat einer das Problem mit skype schon hinbekommen...??
> 
> Bei mir läuft es nicht..


bei mir läuft es gut ich habe die V4 Beta 1 (ich glaube das habe ich jetzt schon 10mal in verschiedenen Foren geschrieben)
und die läuft mal ich weiß aber nicht ob man die noch runterladen kan denn aktuell ist ja die Beta 3


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> bei mir läuft es gut ich habe die V4 Beta 1 (ich glaube das habe ich jetzt schon 10mal in verschiedenen Foren geschrieben)
> und die läuft mal ich weiß aber nicht ob man die noch runterladen kan denn aktuell ist ja die Beta 3



Dann lade doch deine mal auf einen hoster hoch und schick mir bitte den LINK...

Dann läuft es auch bei mir...


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

Bei CoD5 geht das immer noch nicht auch nicht mit -sv_punkbuster 0

Noch ne andre Lösung?


----------



## M4jestix (11. Januar 2009)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand versucht den 3DMark06 laufen zu lassen?

Ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung obwohl ich gerade sogar dx9 nochmals nachinstalliert habe.


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

skype V4 beta 3 funtzt auch...

coool...


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Dann lade doch deine mal auf einen hoster hoch und schick mir bitte den LINK...
> 
> Dann läuft es auch bei mir...


OK da schicke ich dir gleich ne PN und dannach veröffentlche ich es hier damit du nicht mit lehren Händen dastehst weil die 2 Downloads bei rapidshare schon weg sind xD


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

vergessen:


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

Hm wollte eigentlich Benchmark mit BF2 machen aber durchgehend 100FPS kennt jemand ein programm womit mann spiele benchen kann + anleitung?


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Seit ich Office 2007 installiert habe, saugt auch die Beta v. W7 fleißig Updates ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab nur eine Office 2007 60 Tage Version, kann man die irgendwie nochmal durchlaufen lassen, wenn die abgelaufen ist ?


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

OK da RomeoJ ja schon mit einem funzenden Skype gesegnet ist hier mal die Beta 1
für alle die es mal mit der probieren wollen leider nur 10 mal runterladbar:
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur eine Office 2007 60 Tage Version, kann man die irgendwie nochmal durchlaufen lassen, wenn die abgelaufen ist ?


 
Nö, wenn sie abgelaufen ist, dann ist sie abgelaufen.


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

habt ihr mal bewertet.....so ein Dreck..und ich dachte ich hätte ein gutes System...


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> Hm wollte eigentlich Benchmark mit BF2 machen aber durchgehend 100FPS kennt jemand ein programm womit mann spiele benchen kann + anleitung?


Fraps mitlaufen lassen und bei Start des Benchmarks Benchmarking-Hotkey drücken ...


Tom3004 schrieb:


> Evtl. nochmal installieren geht das ?


Wenn du es irgendwie registrieren musst, damit es läuft, dann nicht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> habt ihr mal bewertet.....so ein Dreck..und ich dachte ich hätte ein gutes System...


Das geht nur bis 7,9 falls du es noch nicht weißt


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

Microsoft scheint aber auch sehr Neugierig zu sein, was die Mediaplayer-Verwendung angeht.
Zum Beispiel kann man den Haken nicht entfernen bei: "Daten zur Player-Verwendung an Microsoft schicken, um..."


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Doch weiss ich..aber nur 6,0...ist ja ein bissel wenig oder...?? Unter Vista hatte ich 5,9 von 5,9...


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Naja ich hab 5.3 bei VIsta, aber mein PC ist nicth so gut..... was hast du den für einen `?


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

hmm..ich habe kein Sound...mal schauen ob ich Treiber für meine Sounkarte finde..


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

@boss3D: dann hoffe ich du wirst nicht enttäuscht und diablo 2 läuft

@RomejoJ: bei vista reichte schon eine x1900xt, ein dualcore, und 2gb ram für 5,9 ich finde gut dass jetzt nicht jeder wieder gleich überall das beste hat, dass es luft nach oben gibt und man von neuer hardware profitiert sonst hätte das ganze system kein sinn. deswegen bencht man auch mit spielen oder 3dmark und nicht mit dem windows LI
und ein soundtreiber für onboard sound sollte eigentlich gleich dabei sein. weiß nicht mehr wer aber das hatte vorher auch einer. nach einer neuinstallation von win7 ging es.


----------



## STALKER496 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte mir die Beta eben installieren aber während der installation geht mein Bildschirm einfach aus so als würde er kein signal mehr bekommen.
Hab dann die installation abgebrochen und jetzt geht es wieder weil es nur bei der installation vorkommt. Momentan benutze ich wieder meine XP.
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen der einen Lösungvorschlag hat


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible...da hast recht mit der Bewertung...

Und ich nutze keine onboard SK...
*
X-FI Extreme Gamer Fatality Pro* ist meine..mal gucken ob es mit dem aktuellen Treiber geht...

EDIT://

nee funzt nicht....gibt leider keine Seven treiber dafür...


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Gibts auch nicht du musst die Vista Treiber nehmen..


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Gibts auch nicht du musst die Vista Treiber nehmen..



jau und die funzen nicht....leider...

so sieht das aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT://

ich bin aber auch zu nervös...einfach kompatibel Vista und als Admin ausführen...dann klappt es doch....


----------



## Haxti (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> jau und die funzen nicht....leider...
> 
> so sieht das aus...
> 
> ...



Jop... So hab ich auch die VIA chiptreiber draufbekommen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

Startet eure Treiberinstallationen mal mit Adminrechten. Also rechtsklick auf die exe, dann "Als Administrator ausführen".
Eventuell lassen die sich dann besser installieren.


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

Ich kanns auch nur ein zweites Mal sagen: Ich habe keine Probleme, mit nichts Ich werde mir, das steht schon fest, die 64bit Ultimate Version von Seven kaufen


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich auch die Ultimate 64Bit...aber vll bekomm ich ja eine Gratis, weil ich ein Feedback abgebe.. ?


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

Da müsste ich ja schon überhäuft werden Aber das wäre eine schöne Geste von Microsoft den Betatestern eine Finale Ultimate Version samt Key zukommen zu lassen


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

So...also meine Treiber sind alle drauf..das schon mal genial..selbst meine Webcam hat er ohne extra Treiber zu instalieren erkannt...coool...

Jetzt werde ich mal paar apps drauf machen...


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

So langsam kann sich Microsoft mit Mac anlegen, noch die Preise anpassen und die Win7 finalisieren.


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Startet eure Treiberinstallationen mal mit Adminrechten. Also rechtsklick auf die exe, dann "Als Administrator ausführen".
> Eventuell lassen die sich dann besser installieren.



oder macht einfach das nervende uac aus dann ist es immer als admin


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Welches daemon tool habt ihr..?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

Wer diesen hässlichen Button "Kommentare senden" weg haben möchte, der kann das durch einen kleinen Eingriff in der Registry tun.
Einfach diesen Pfad folgen: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop
Dort dann den Wert von FeedbackToolEnabled auf 0 stellen und danach ein Neustart machen.
-------------


Invisible schrieb:


> oder macht einfach das nervende uac aus dann ist es immer als admin


Falsch...
Ein Administrator mit vollen Rechten ist man nur, wenn man das Administratorkonto aktiviert und dieses auch benutzt. 
Bei allem anderen ist man nur Administrator mit eingeschrenkten Rechten.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

gar keins weil es nicht geht bei mir (also kein Deamon Tools).
Silentkilla hat mir gesagt das es bei ihm auch nicht geht.
Es will nach jedem Systemneustart  will es sich neu installen und wenn die Install abgeschlossen ist dann ist es nicht wirklich installt


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Welches daemon tool habt ihr..?



die neuste denn die funzt ja unter vista auch sowohl x64 als auch x86
aber denk an adminmodus weil deamontool ein laufwerk installiert, das ist wie ein treiber...
und wenns nicht tut dann mach kompitabilitätsmodus an


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> gar keins weil es nicht geht bei mir (also kein Deamon Tools).
> Silentkilla hat mir gesagt das es bei ihm auch nicht geht.
> Es will nach jedem Systemneustart  will es sich neu installen und wenn die Install abgeschlossen ist dann ist es nicht wirklich installt



hmm...nunja, dann muss ich mals chauen, welches Programm ich benutzen kann zum virt. Laufwerk... 

Das mit den neustarts ist bei mir nämlich auch so...



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wer diesen hässlichen Button "Kommentare senden" weg haben möchte, der kann das durch einen kleinen Eingriff in der Registry tun.
> Einfach diesen Pfad folgen: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop
> Dort dann den Wert von FeedbackToolEnabled auf 0 stellen und danach ein Neustart machen.




wie komme ich dahin...??

sry für die noob Frage...aber ich kann das nicht finden...


----------



## xxMasterxx (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> wie komme ich dahin...??
> 
> sry für die noob Frage...aber ich kann das nicht finden...




Gib in der Suchleiste "regedit" ein.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> wie komme ich dahin...??
> 
> sry für die noob Frage...aber ich kann das nicht finden...


Mit der Tastenkombination Win+R "Ausführen" öffnen und dort "regedit" eingeben. Dann wie im Post beschrieben
--
Edit:


xxMasterxx schrieb:


> Gib in der Suchleiste "regedit" ein.


Ist natürlich das gleiche... und ich war zu langsam


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Danke...


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

So kam zu einigen tests von Programmen und Spielen, nachdem ich mir Win7 angeschaut habe. Ich muss sagen bin Positiv Überrascht. Die Win Seven Ultimate 64 Bit steht schon zuhause . Ne ehrlich Win7 ist geil.

So zu den tests:
Geht(Programme):

WISO Bewerbung 2008
BPM Studio 4
Everest Ultimate Edition
Foxit Reader
ICQ 6
IrfanView
Paint.net 3.30
Teamspeak 2
Winrar 3.71
Trillian Astra

Geht(Spiele):
Need for Speed Undercover
Age of Empire 2
Battlefield 2
Call of Duty 2
Company of Heroes + Addon
Crysis
Brothers in Arms - Hells Highway V1.0
Dawn of War - Dark Crusade
Dawn of War - Soulstorm
Dead Space
Devilmaycry 4 DX9
Devilmaycry 4 DX10
Don't get Angry! 2
Far Cry 2
FEAR Combat
Flatout
Flatout 2
Grid
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas

Wird noch getestet(Spiele):
Bioshock
Assasins Creed
Blobby Volleyball
BlockBall Evolution
Bridge Builder
Crysis WARHEAD
Dawn of War
Fallout 3
Fifa 2009
FlatOut Ultimate Carnage
Grand Theft Auto IV
Half - Life 2
Hitman 2 Silent Assassin
James Bond - Ein Quantum Trost
Kart n Crazy
Legendary Demo
LEGO Indiana Jones
Max Payne 2
Medal of Honor Pacific Assault(tm)
Medal of Honor Allied Assault
Medal of Honor Spearhead
Medal of Honor Breakthrough
+57 weitere Spiele



Wird noch getestet(Programme):
-

Geht aber mit Einschränkung/Problemen(Spiele):
Call of Duty (Das Menü Flimmert)
Call of Duty - United Offensive (Das Menü Flimmert)
Doom 3 (Das Menü Flimmert)


Geht aber mit Einschränkung/Problemen(Programme):
-


Mein Sys:
AMD Athlon 3400+@ 2GHZ
2GB DDR Ram
NVidia 8500GT 256MB
Windows7 Ultimate 64Bit (181.20 Vista 64Bit Treiber)


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich fragen darf woher du diese ganzen Spiele hast ? 
Sind schon viele oder ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf woher du diese ganzen Spiele hast ?
> Sind schon viele oder ?


Da fragst Du noch? Bei Torrents und Co gibts davon ne ganze Menge


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Da fragst Du noch? Bei Torrents und Co gibts davon ne ganze Menge



Also wirklich. Amazon hat auch ein großes Lager


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

Übrigends... jetzt kommt die Wahrheit ans Licht:
Everest erkennt Win7 als Vista, siehe Bild im Anhang
----


CiSaR schrieb:


> Also wirklich. Amazon hat auch ein großes Lager


Ehrlich...? Gibts da auch was für Umsonst


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Als virtuellen Laufwerk, wie deamoon tool, geht auch Virtual CD 9.2...


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ehrlich...? Gibts da auch was für Umsonst



Ja aber das heist aber nicht Amazon


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Übrigends... jetzt kommt die Wahrheit ans Licht:
> Everest erkennt Win7 als Vista, siehe Bild im Anhang



das ist ******* weil die software entwickler so vlt auch nicht mehr unterscheiden können was es für eine version ist aber sie müssen je nach version unterschiedlich coden.
aber ich denke das liegt an everest weil die alte version von everest sagt einfach alle versionen >6 sind vista
bei einer neuen version wird das dann so sein:
von 6 bis 6.5 vista und ab 6.6 Win7


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, dass es wird kein Win6.6 mehr geben wird^^ Vielleicht noch ein Win6.2 und dann ist die Finale daußen, als das wirkliche Win7.


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich bekomm bei Cod4 folgende Fehlermeldung: d3dx9.dll befindet sich nicht auf dem Computer....?
Ich habe die Datei, aber ins System 32 reinkopiert... ? 
Wisst ihr Rat ?



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass es wird kein Win6.6 mehr geben wird^^ Vielleicht noch ein Win6.2 und dann ist die Finale daußen, als das wirkliche Win7.


Auf der Ms Homepage steht das man diese Beta warscheinlich noch verlängern kann bis zum Release, aber mal ganz ehrlich diese Beta ist umsonst und wenn man die kostenlos nutzen könnte ohne Begrenzung wäre das allemal besser als Mac oder Linux...!


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

Also die Spiel gehören Selbstverständlich nicht alle mir o.O. Wäre zu übertrieben glaube^^

War heut bei nachbarn und habe mal Spiele ausgeliehen um diese zu testen.
Wird sich wohl noch hinziehen.
Je nach dem obs geht/nicht geht.

mfg


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Achso, hast du vielleicht auch schon CoD4 getestet- ?


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

Werde gleich cod4 installieren und versuchen zu daddeln... zocke das im clan wäre daher für mich auch wichtig


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

In welchen Clan den ? Aber ich bekomme immer noch die Fehlermeldung ?

Yeah 700 Beiträge !!!


----------



## PakiXT (11. Januar 2009)

hey leute könnte mir jemand sagen wieso der link von windows nicht geht
ich kann von da kein windows 7 laden

sonst weis ich auch nicht wo ich suchen soll


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

*FsK* Clan

Unbenanntes Dokument  (Zurzeit nix los)^^ alle im XFire aktiv...

Hatte mein cod4 noch auf Festplatte welches sogar lief (DVD machte mich darauf aufmerksam da er Singleplayer/Multiplayer anzeigte.

Aber habe das Problem wenn ich n Server Joine:


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> aber ich denke das liegt an everest weil die alte version von everest sagt einfach alle versionen >6 sind vista
> bei einer neuen version wird das dann so sein:
> von 6 bis 6.5 vista und ab 6.6 Win7


Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da andere Teile als Win7 Beta Anwendungen erkannt werden.
Und außerdem....
Seit wann ist ein vollwertiges DX11 nur 498kb groß? Da fehlt doch ne Menge
Daher erkennt Everest auch nur DX10 unter Win7(aka Vista) anstatt DX11 Was nun...?


----------



## ziggi1 (11. Januar 2009)

PakiXT schrieb:


> hey leute könnte mir jemand sagen wieso der link von windows nicht geht
> ich kann von da kein windows 7 laden
> 
> sonst weis ich auch nicht wo ich suchen soll




Hier bei CB


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

Was mir persönlich noch am Win7 gefällt ist, es gibt keinen Ladebalken beim Start mehr
Was sagt uns das...? 
Es werden keine Fragen mehr kommen ala - hängt sich beim Ladebalken auf, oder Ladebalken läd ewig... läuft xxmal durch


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich noch am Win7 gefällt ist, es gibt keinen Ladebalken beim Start mehr
> Was sagt uns das...?
> Es werden keine Fragen mehr kommen ala - hängt sich beim Ladebalken auf, oder Ladebalken läd ewig... läuft xxmal durch



Ha das Stimmt^^

Dann kommt: Mein Lade Windows Symbol ist weg. Virus??


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

also 1. vista hat die nt version 6.0... windows 7 hat die nt version 6.6....

2. dx9 funktioniert also ist irgendwas bei der installation falsch gelaufen

3. cod4 tut nicht weil pb nicht tut und damit wirst du mit keinem pb spiel online spielen können solange es keine neue pb version gibt für win7

4. der download tut vorausgesetzt du hast dich angemeldet mit der windows live id und machst das ganze mit dem internet explorer 7 x86 und mach dein windows defender aus falls du vista hast weil des mosert bei der download software rum

5. und dx11 ist sicher größer als ein paar kb, da gehören auch ein paar dateien mehr dazu als nur die dll

6. Everest erkennt nichts neues wenn die version älter ist. ich erinnere mich noch genau als ich mein neuen rechner bekam und ein altes everest draufziehn wollte hat es auch nichts bzw nur falsches angezeigt

edit: juhu mein win7 download ist endlich fertig


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> 3. cod4 tut nicht weil pb nicht tut und damit wirst du mit keinem pb spiel online spielen können solange es keine neue pb version gibt für win7



das ist so nicht ganz korrekt.

Call of Duty 2 geht bei mir mit Punkbuster !! v1.3 auf Punkbuster servern

EDIT: Werde mir meine von meinem Nachbarn heute erworbene GeForce 8600GT mal einbauehn


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

das mit cod2 und pb wusste ich noch nicht, aber daraus lässt sich schliesen das im pb von cod2 das os nicht gepüft wird aber in cod4 schon
in cod5 auch und deswegen geht da anscheinend weder sp noch mp weil beide pb nutzt (sp wegen dem koop modus)


----------



## benjasso (11. Januar 2009)

Also was bei mir ging:

Programme
AVG Antivirus
Miranda
RivaTuner
Logitech Setpoint
Logitech LCD Manager und G-Series Profiler
Realtek Treiber
nVidia Grafik- und Chipsatztreiber
Winamp
Firefox
F@H GPU-Console
7zip
Fraps


Spiele
GTA4 (allerdings musste ich tricksen, da sich das RGSC nicht installieren lässt)

Wird bei Gelegenheit erweitert.


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> Also was bei mir ging:
> 
> 
> Spiele
> GTA4 (allerdings musste ich tricksen, da sich das RGSC nicht installieren lässt)



wie bekommst du gta4 ohne rgsc zum laufen das schafft nicht mal ein crack?!


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

hey,

also CoD 4 funzt...auch online...cool...jetzt bin ich überzeugt von uns...unser Clan heisst...=/BWF/=...falls einer int. hat...


----------



## Invisible (11. Januar 2009)

nach etwas googlen gibt es für pb spiele 2 möglichkeiten:
1. entweder man macht ein pb update, das anscheinend jetzt win7 unterstützt, das steht aber bei evenbalance nirgends

2. man startet das spiel mit kompatibilitätsmodus von vista und dann gibts noch die 2 exe dateien pnkbstrA.exe und pnkbstrB.exe oder sowas die muss man auch mit vista kompatibilität und admin ausführen, da die aber automatisch gestartet werden kann man nicht admin klicken also muss man uac ausmachen dann sollte das gehn


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

hehe...lool...das ja mal geil...DX11... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hehe...lool...das ja mal geil...DX11...


Fragt sich nur...
Warum ist die d3d11.dll nur 498kb groß? Und warum gibt es nur die eine DX11 dll unter Win7 ?
Ein vollwertiges DX11 sollte doch größer als 498kb sein, und mehrere Systemdateien besitzen. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Januar 2009)

Jau da hast wohl recht...nunja, abwarten was da noch kommt an updates..

Also habe mal Games getestet:

---> CoD 4

---> CoD 5

---> Saints Row 2

....funktionieren alle...weitere folgen natürlich...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (11. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur...
> Warum ist die d3d11.dll nur 498kb groß? Und warum gibt es nur die eine DX11 dll unter Win7 ?
> Ein vollwertiges DX11 sollte doch größer als 498kb sein, und mehrere Systemdateien besitzen. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?




Müsste man für DX11 nicht auch eine DX11 fähige Grafikkarte haben ? 

Ansonsten sieht die Beta echt nett aus ... und was man bisher so hört klingt ja auch ganz gut , ich werd abwarten bis die Finale Version kommt und diesen Thread hier aufmerksam weiter verfolgen !

Mfg Micha


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

Wo isn die A und B von Punkbuster?

Wichtiges Edit^^:

Call of Duty 5 Startet nun... bei mir lag es nicht an PB sondern am Sound

Man gehe in Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente dann klick auf sound> auf den entsprechenden Lautsprecher> erweitert| in der obrigen liste waehlt man dann "24Bit 44100 HZ (Studioqualität)" und dann nur noch cod5 starten und zocken.. wie ich jetzt


----------



## OCFreak (11. Januar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> ich habe rund ~900 mb. habe allerdings auch relativ viel offen. Und solange es fix läuft, ist mir das wurscht.




heee bei mir sind es 1,6gb die win7 sich reinpfeift im leerlauf


----------



## Micha-Stylez (11. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob folgende Programme laufen :

Winamp
VLC
Windows Live Mail 
Adobe Photoshop 

Wäre nett wenn einer was dazu sagen könnte !

Wenn die funktionieren , dann wäre die Beta wirklich ein Versuch wert !

Mfg Micha


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht ob man von hier zu anderen Foren verlinken darf.
Naja wer sich für Benchmarks interessiert hier gibst erste Benchs zu Win7 x64 auch einen kleinen Vergleich zu Vista HP x64 in 3DMurks 06 
Freeocen | Windows 7 | Benchmarks


----------



## KoRsE (11. Januar 2009)

Also nach den ersten Stunden mit Win7 kann ich sagen: Für ne BETA ist das OS echt . 
Sogar meine Terratec Cinergy T USB XXS funktioniert einwandfrei... Das einzige, was zu bemängeln ist, ist meine X-Fi (hab die Bassumleitung aktivieren noch nicht gefunden *grml*) und Bitdefender. 
Ich hab die Gamesafe Version und dort muss ich die FireWall ausschalten, weil die sonst die Netzwerkverbindung zum Router (Internet) trennt *grml*

Mal schaun wie's weiter geht 

MfG Korse

edit: Achso... Ich hab ein P45 Board und konnte den SMBus-Treiber ohne Probleme installieren... Einfach im Gerätemanager Rechtsklick, Treiber aktualisieren, den Pfad zum entpackten Treiberarchiv und das wars...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob folgende Programme laufen :
> Winamp
> VLC
> Windows Live Mail
> Adobe Photoshop


VLC in der Version 0.8.6i funktioniert, zumindest unter 32bit.
Bei den anderen Programmen weis ich nicht... benutz ich nicht.


----------



## FloxX (11. Januar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob folgende Programme laufen :
> 
> Winamp
> VLC
> ...



Winamp geht die neueste
Photoshop 3+4 gehen

Im anderen Forum gelesen

zu VLC
und Windows Live Mail könnt ich dir morgen was sagen 

aber teste doch selbst


----------



## MarkusausN (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ***Sammelthread*** Windows Seven*

Bei meiner Version, ist ne MSDN Lizenz läuft Windowsmail
Gruß aus N


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Fraps mitlaufen lassen und bei Start des Benchmarks Benchmarking-Hotkey drücken ...
> 
> Wenn du es irgendwie registrieren musst, damit es läuft, dann nicht.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Das ist wahrscheinlich ein bug aber wenn ich F11 (hotkey) drücke läuft der 1min (so eingestellt) und der benchordner ist leer


----------



## hills (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt mal Steam und Crysis installiert (das erste mal Crysis in DX 10)
Es läuft super bis jetzt. Hab alles aufs höchste eingestellt.


Steam hab ich auch installiert werde nachher mal TF2 testen.

Kennt sich einer mit Fallout 3 und den kopierschutz aus? Könnte ich Probleme bekommen wenn ich auf Win7 jetzt auch nochmal Fallout3 installiere? Oder ist da kein DRM drine(so wie bei anderen spiele wie Spore oder Command an Conquer AR3?


----------



## Madman1988 (12. Januar 2009)

so nutz ja schon win7 seit der 6700er build, das einzige was ich noch nich zum laufen gebracht habe is oder besser gesagt sind : daemon tools und alcohol, beide benutzen den virtual scsi device treiber und der ging bisher noch nicht

eine alternative ist der kostenlose imageloader VirtualCloneDrive von der machern von CloneCD

nochwas.. 

benutze win7 auch auf meinen lapi, manchmal hat der kernelprozess 100% auslastung, dann geht fast garnichts mehr, es passiert unregelmäßig nach standby,aber auch nach normalen starts, vorallen brauch ich um unpluggedmodus manchmal 3 versuche bis dann alles normal läuft, hat jmd das gleiche problem? oder ist es ein indiviuelles problem 

System : ASUS G50V a1 (american edition) 

greets Madman

ps: sonst müsste alle programme laufen, also auf alle fälle die sache die auf vista laufen funzen auch (meistens) auf win 7, die haben echt die kompatibilität besser hingekriegt als bei vista(also winamp,vlc und photoshop funzen 100%)

pps: ati hat ja schon win7 treiber released, schon was von nvidia disbezüglich gehört? (benutzt atm 181.00) 

*
*


----------



## M4jestix (12. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht ob man von hier zu anderen Foren verlinken darf.
> Naja wer sich für Benchmarks interessiert hier gibst erste Benchs zu Win7 x64 auch einen kleinen Vergleich zu Vista HP x64 in 3DMurks 06
> Freeocen | Windows 7 | Benchmarks


 
Wie haben die 06 zum laufen bekommen? Kanns zwar ansich starten aber Wenn ich nen Benchmark starten will bekomm ich immer ne Fehlermeldung....


----------



## PakiXT (12. Januar 2009)

geht windows live messenger und icq die neusten versionen auf w7??


----------



## C.McRae (12. Januar 2009)

also bei css kommt immernoch die meldung hl2.exe hat einen fehler verursacht ....wie bei vista...

habe eigentlich gehofft dass sowas ausgemerzt wird...weiss auch nicht woran das wirklich lingt....aber nerven tut mich der fehler schon enorm


----------



## Joker (12. Januar 2009)

M4jestix schrieb:


> Wie haben die 06 zum laufen bekommen? Kanns zwar ansich starten aber Wenn ich nen Benchmark starten will bekomm ich immer ne Fehlermeldung....



Du musst den 3D Mark06 im Windows XP SP2  Kompatiblitätsmodus starten, einfach unter Eigenschaften auswählen. Außerdem muss du die fehlenden Direct X9 Dateien bei der Installation mit installieren.


----------



## benjasso (12. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> wie bekommst du gta4 ohne rgsc zum laufen das schafft nicht mal ein crack?!


Ich hatte es schon vordem auf der Platte, noch von XP. Ich hab dann einfach die Registryeinträge exportiert und wieder eingefügt und dann liefs


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Januar 2009)

moin leude!

ich habe mal ne frage und zwar habe ich eben bei os informer gelesen das man nur ne 30tage version bekommt und die verlängern muss, nun da waren auch tolle befehle mit denen man nachschauen kann wielange noch geht, habe ich gemacht, nur steht da kein ablaufdatum... ich habe windows brav nach hause telefonieren lassen um die lizenz zu aktivieren und nun scheint es so als währe da kein limit, hat jemand nen plan?
übrigens überwache ich men netzwerktraffic mit nem server und windows 7 hat bis auf  die registrierung und 2 feedbacks noch nix nach hause gesendet.
bei vista dat selbe, das nutze ich zum arbeiten und spielen und bis auf die key validierung hat das bis zum heutigen tag nix gesendet an microsoft was ich net persönlich bestätigt habe.
freu mich schon auf eure antworten!

mfg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Januar 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin leude!
> 
> ich habe mal ne frage und zwar habe ich eben bei os informer gelesen das man nur ne 30tage version bekommt und die verlängern muss, nun da waren auch tolle befehle mit denen man nachschauen kann wielange noch geht, habe ich gemacht, nur steht da kein ablaufdatum... ich habe windows brav nach hause telefonieren lassen um die lizenz zu aktivieren und nun scheint es so als währe da kein limit, hat jemand nen plan?


Stimmt, da wird einem nur angezeigt das der Computer dauerhaft aktiviert ist. Ich nehme aber dennoch an, das irgendwo ein Countdown läuft und dieser im August abläuft. Wäre es nicht so, würde sich doch Microsoft selber ein Ei legen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. Januar 2009)

moin moin, suche lantreiber für windows seven. hab versucht im rückwärtsmodus die winxp lantreiber zu installieren aber ging nicht. auf der aus website werden für win vista keine lantreiber angegeben. deswegen kann ich den nicht benutzen. wär ja schade wenn das ding nicht ginge...

oder brauch ich keinen mehr?? hab nen asus p5bdeluxe, mit marvellyukon ethernet. wurde unter vista ohne probleme erkannt nur unter w7 nicht....sowas. wie kann ich da ins netz???


----------



## KoRsE (12. Januar 2009)

Komisch bei meinem P5Q Deluxe wurde der LAN-Treiber ohne Probleme automatisch mitinstalliert. Geh doch einfach mal in den Gerätemanager, rechtsklick auf deine Netzwerkkarte und lass den Treiber noch einmal automatisch suchen.

MfG Korse


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. Januar 2009)

schon gemacht. konnte nicht installiert werden. ich zeih des w7 nochmal neu drauf. ist ja nicht so schlimm.
danke für d info


----------



## hills (12. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Stimmt, da wird einem nur angezeigt das der Computer dauerhaft aktiviert ist. Ich nehme aber dennoch an, das irgendwo ein Countdown läuft und dieser im August abläuft. Wäre es nicht so, würde sich doch Microsoft selber ein Ei legen



Hi bei mir steht da nur der Name also Windows 7 ... Beschreibung Windows 7... Retail chanel und Lizenstatus: Lizenziert.

Was hat das jetzt zu bedeuten?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Januar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Hi bei mir steht da nur der Name also Windows 7 ... Beschreibung Windows 7... Retail chanel und Lizenstatus: Lizenziert.
> 
> Was hat das jetzt zu bedeuten?


Würd sagen das dies das selbe bedeutet wie bei mir.
Ich nehme mal an das du eine englische Version hast.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. Januar 2009)

jetzt hats geklappt. alles ok. netzwerk geht.


----------



## hills (12. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Würd sagen das dies das selbe bedeutet wie bei mir.
> Ich nehme mal an das du eine englische Version hast.



Nein hab die deutsche Version bin nicht so gut in Englisch

Bin gespannt wielange ich testen darf, bis jetzt muss ich sagen macht mir Windows 7 Spaß alles läuft bis jetzt was ich installiert hab.


----------



## M4jestix (12. Januar 2009)

Joker schrieb:


> Du musst den 3D Mark06 im Windows XP SP2 Kompatiblitätsmodus starten, einfach unter Eigenschaften auswählen. Außerdem muss du die fehlenden Direct X9 Dateien bei der Installation mit installieren.


 
Hab ich beides gemacht. Aber trotzdem keine Besserung. Immer wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung. 

€: CS1.6, respektive Steam läuft unter der Beta.


----------



## Chrisch (12. Januar 2009)

Joker schrieb:


> Du musst den 3D Mark06 im Windows XP SP2  Kompatiblitätsmodus starten, einfach unter Eigenschaften auswählen. Außerdem muss du die fehlenden Direct X9 Dateien bei der Installation mit installieren.


Kompatibilitätsmodus ist schwachsinn, läuft auch so. Hab 3DMark06 einfach installiert (komplett) und zuletzt
auch noch den Hotfix und es läuft einwandfrei 

@ *M4jestix

*DirectX 9 installiert?


----------



## der_flamur (12. Januar 2009)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Kompatibilitätsmodus ist schwachsinn, läuft auch so. Hab 3DMark06 einfach installiert (komplett) und zuletzt
> auch noch den Hotfix und es läuft einwandfrei
> 
> @ *M4jestix*
> ...


 hmmm ich muss sagen, das ich ganze 3000 punkte weniger hab als unter vista und wiederum 2000 punkte weniger als XP


----------



## M4jestix (12. Januar 2009)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Kompatibilitätsmodus ist schwachsinn, läuft auch so. Hab 3DMark06 einfach installiert (komplett) und zuletzt
> auch noch den Hotfix und es läuft einwandfrei
> 
> @ *M4jestix
> ...



Ja, hab ich alles gemacht, kommt trotzdem immer die Fehlermeldung die ich im letzten Post als Anhang hab...

Werd jetzt mal kurz ausm Haus gehn und danach nochmal neu installieren.... 

MfG


----------



## hills (12. Januar 2009)

So hab mal HL2 und EP1+2 getestet laufen gut, und das auch mit dem Fake Mod.
Weiss nur nicht wie ich sehen kann ob das ganze auch mit 64bit läuft.


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn du x64 installiert hast, dann hast du x64. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.

Was ist daran kompliziert?
Oder verstehe ich schon wieder etwas falsch?


----------



## hills (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt Half life mal ohne den Mod gestartet da wird mir dan oben links angezeigt das es der 64bit modus ist, bei dem mod steht das nicht ist es dennoch 64bit und wird nicht angezeigt oder ist es jetzt 32 bit?


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Januar 2009)

Schau einfach im Taskmanager nach. Wenn hinter dem Prozessnamen ein "*32" steht, dann ist es 32 Bit, ansonsten 64 Bit.


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Januar 2009)

....oder du gibst bei "Befehl" : Ausführen ---> dxdiag ein...dann siehst ja,was für Version du hast...


----------



## CiSaR (12. Januar 2009)

Ihr werdet jetzt bestimmt lachen aber das ist mir egal.
Wie brenne ich Windows 7 so das es auch von der DVD bootet. Hab jetzt das ISO auf die DVD gebrannt, ich habe den Inhalt des ISO´s auf ne DVD gebrannt aber es geht nicht.
Ich benutze Nero 7.


----------



## Snade (12. Januar 2009)

M4jestix schrieb:


> Hab ich beides gemacht. Aber trotzdem keine Besserung. Immer wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
> 
> €: CS1.6, respektive Steam läuft unter der Beta.


evtl. kann ich gleich testen ob CSS geht haste schon probiert?

EDIT1: LACH LACH LACh *scherz* warum denn lachen  lad dir CD burner XP runter mit nero weis ich nich wie das geht bei cd burnder xp wenn du das startest kannst du asuwählen ISO image brennen kinderleicht!


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Januar 2009)

hey,

hörma...hier wird bestimmt keiner lachen..sowas ist doch eine normale Frage..

Also, bei Burning room---> image einbinde---> brennen...NICHT als daten DVD..

Dann "F8" beim booten und von DVD booten...sollte gehen...


----------



## revil (12. Januar 2009)

hmm eigenltich müsste es gehen wenn du bei nero image oder projekt auf disc kopieren wodurch der inhalt reinkopiert wird und du must im bios auch einstelle ndas er von cd booten soll.



Snade schrieb:


> evtl. kann ich gleich testen ob CSS geht haste schon probiert?


css funzt perfekt ohne probs

ups sry 4 doppel post pls zusammenfügen


----------



## Snade (12. Januar 2009)

cool steam hats mal wieder geschaft was das heißt: das ist so wie mit win xp und win vista 
steam will 1.6 wegkriegen und css durchsetzen prima geschafft


----------



## CiSaR (12. Januar 2009)

Wie so einfach und ich quäl mich hier. Ich hab das noch nie hinbekommen


----------



## Snade (12. Januar 2009)

Naja es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen


----------



## revil (12. Januar 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> cool steam hats mal wieder geschaft was das heißt: das ist so wie mit win xp und win vista
> steam will 1.6 wegkriegen und css durchsetzen prima geschafft



wieso 1.6 klappt doch auch prima


----------



## CiSaR (12. Januar 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> Naja es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen



Oh ja wahre Worte


----------



## benjasso (12. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ihr werdet jetzt bestimmt lachen aber das ist mir egal.
> Wie brenne ich Windows 7 so das es auch von der DVD bootet. Hab jetzt das ISO auf die DVD gebrannt, ich habe den Inhalt des ISO´s auf ne DVD gebrannt aber es geht nicht.
> Ich benutze Nero 7.


Eigentlich einfach die Image in Nero öffnen (*nicht Neue Zusammenstellung!*) Dann sollte ein Fenster erscheinen mit Geschwindigkeit etc und dann einfach brennen.


----------



## msix38 (12. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ihr werdet jetzt bestimmt lachen aber das ist mir egal.
> Wie brenne ich Windows 7 so das es auch von der DVD bootet. Hab jetzt das ISO auf die DVD gebrannt, ich habe den Inhalt des ISO´s auf ne DVD gebrannt aber es geht nicht.
> Ich benutze Nero 7.



Bei mir funzt es auch nicht, hab auch ganz normal das ISO auf DVD gebrannt. Beim Boot erkennt er die DVD nicht. Nein und die Bootreihenfolge ist nicht falsch eingestellt. VIA F11 kann ich sogar von CD/DVD starten.
Jemand ne Ahnung wieso das so ist?


----------



## revil (12. Januar 2009)

haste schonma nachgeguckt ob die dateien auch wirklich drauf gebrannt ist bzw kommt auch ein autorun wenn du unter windoof reinschiebst?


----------



## CiSaR (12. Januar 2009)

Wie porno das geht ja echt  *freu*


----------



## Overlocked (12. Januar 2009)

Schon mal geschaut ob was drauf ist, wenn nicht nochmal machen^^


----------



## msix38 (12. Januar 2009)

revil schrieb:


> haste schonma nachgeguckt ob die dateien auch wirklich drauf gebrannt ist bzw kommt auch ein autorun wenn du unter windoof reinschiebst?


es kommt ein Autorun, jedoch sind keine Dateien sichtbar...ich habe es aber richtig gebrannt...will er mich verarschen?!



Overlocked schrieb:


> Schon mal geschaut ob was drauf ist, wenn nicht nochmal machen^^


Jo, ich probiere es nochmal...

Edit: Sorry für das Doppelpost.


----------



## Overlocked (12. Januar 2009)

Das Brennen sollte mindestens 5 Minuten dauern- 3.2GB lassen sich nicht in ein paar Sekunden aufspielen.


----------



## hills (12. Januar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Schau einfach im Taskmanager nach. Wenn hinter dem Prozessnamen ein "*32" steht, dann ist es 32 Bit, ansonsten 64 Bit.



Ok hab ich gemacht da steht leider eine 32 hinter, dan funkt die mod unter windows 7 in 64bit nicht


----------



## Chrisch (12. Januar 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> hmmm ich muss sagen, das ich ganze 3000 punkte weniger hab als unter vista und wiederum 2000 punkte weniger als XP


Ich weiß nicht was du da machst, aber ich hab mit Win 7 mehr Punkte als mit XP (und mit XP hat man schon mehr Punkte als mit Vista!).

Identische Settings & Treiber



*Bilder zu breit*


----------



## Invisible (12. Januar 2009)

brennt windows boot dvds nur mti 4x speed sonst kann es sein dass das booten nicht klappt, das war schon bei vista so


----------



## CiSaR (12. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> brennt windows boot dvds nur mti 4x speed sonst kann es sein dass das booten nicht klappt, das war schon bei vista so



Ich hab es ja jetzt endlich hinbekommen


----------



## der-sack88 (12. Januar 2009)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du da machst, aber ich hab mit Win 7 mehr Punkte als mit XP (und mit XP hat man schon mehr Punkte als mit Vista!).
> 
> Identische Settings & Treiber



Jo, ich hab unter 7 auch mehr pts als unter Vista. 

Ich würde die Bilder kleiner machen sonst kommt ein Mod und meckert rum.


----------



## Piy (12. Januar 2009)

hey, ich weiß, das is mehr oder weniger ot, aber kann mir wer die genauen pidgin-einstellungen für icq sagen? bei mir kann ich icq angeben, aber das symbol bleibt aim und der server is auch falsch, aber nur den ändern bringt nix... und als error kommt:
Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen: Sie konnten nicht als 475993895
 angemeldet werden, da der Benutzername fehlerhaft ist.  Benutzernamen müssen gültige E-Mail-Adressen sein oder mit einem Buchstaben beginnen und nur Buchstaben, Ziffern und Leerzeichen enthalten oder nur aus Ziffern bestehen.


und msn geht damit auch nichmehr... da sthet aber nicht, warum... 

naja ich benutz übergangsweise miranda, aber das hat keine töne bei mir, jemand n tipp? 
sounds sind alle eingestellt, aber da kommt nichts

und hat jemand ne möglichkeit ein virtuelles laufwerk zu machen gefunden?
ich hab alcohol und deamon tools probiert, aber er sagt immer wieder "muss neu gestartet werden um fortzufahren", das is bei xp ja auch 1mal normal, aber 7 macht das immer wieder, muss ich da irgendwas vorher einstellen?


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Januar 2009)

Hey,

@*Chrisch und etc.

Bei mir kommt die Open32.dll Meldung, obwohl ich es seperat installiert habe...welche OpenGL version habt ihr genommen...??


*



Piy schrieb:


> und hat jemand ne möglichkeit ein virtuelles laufwerk zu machen gefunden?
> ich hab alcohol und deamon tools probiert, aber er sagt immer wieder "muss neu gestartet werden um fortzufahren", das is bei xp ja auch 1mal normal, aber 7 macht das immer wieder, muss ich da irgendwas vorher einstellen?



nimm Virtuell CD 9.2....damit geht das..habe ich auch genommen...


----------



## Tom3004 (12. Januar 2009)

Also, was bringt eigentlich dieses MP3 Fix... Bei mir spielt der alles so ab ohne MP3 Fixes ?


----------



## Piy (12. Januar 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort, ich probiers sofort aus


----------



## der-sack88 (12. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> @*Chrisch und etc.
> 
> Bei mir kommt die Open32.dll Meldung, obwohl ich es seperat installiert habe...welche OpenGL version habt ihr genommen...??*



Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob es das ist, was du meinst, aber wenn, dann gehts so: nochmal die exe zum installieren vom 3DMark öffnen, dann öffnet sich auch ein anderes Fenster, der OpenAl Installer. Das Fenster nicht öffnen, sondern auf OK klicken. Das wars zumindest bei mir.



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also, was bringt eigentlich dieses MP3 Fix... Bei mir spielt der alles so ab ohne MP3 Fixes ?



Wenn du den fix nicht installierst, werden deine MP3s zerstört, d.h. das Ende wird abgeschnitten.

Achja, weiß jemand ob es schon andere Themes gibt, und wenn ja, wo man die runterladen kann?


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Januar 2009)

Hey...hat geklappt...danke..

also mehr Pkt habe ich nicht...

*Bild zu breit*



das ist das was ich bei Win7 habe...


und hier das was ich unter Vista 64x hatte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (12. Januar 2009)

Huch, wieso steht denn bei dir Win Vista im 3DMark?! (da wo Win 7 stehen sollte)

Aber das bei dir zählt wohl noch zur Messtoleranz


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Januar 2009)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Huch, wieso steht denn bei dir Win Vista im 3DMark?! (da wo Win 7 stehen sollte)
> 
> Aber das bei dir zählt wohl noch zur Messtoleranz



kein Plan...warum dort Vista ultimate steht..obwohl Win7...hmm...gute Frage...

EDIT://

Muss ich was verstellen, damit das dort nicht steht..????

EDIT.2.//

Denn dort steht das hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



******grübel***



Ich habe es..weil es im Komba Modus (Vista) und als Admin ausgeführt war....


----------



## grogi (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Vielleicht hat Jemand ein rat für mich.
Win 7 DVD rein,boot,nach ca.30 sec. erste fenster mit sprache und etc.
leider kann ich nicht bestetigen(Weiter)hab keine mauszeiger(egal ob USB oder PS2)und mit testatur geht auch nicht.Versuch von XP zu instalieren geht (wir entpackt)aber danach neustart und bleibt wieder hängen bei Duetsch
,zeit etc.Danach ist bootmanager zerschosen.Muste ich WinXPnoch mall instalieren(hate vorcher 2x XPschon drauf).Danke.


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Januar 2009)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Huch, wieso steht denn bei dir Win Vista im 3DMark?! (da wo Win 7 stehen sollte)



Der 3D Mark kennt warscheinlich nur Win Vista und zeigt alle mit Versionsnummer 6 oder höher einfach als Vista an.


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Januar 2009)

Hey,

nee..er zeigt es richtig an, aber wie gesagt, ich hatte den Kombo Modus auf Vista...deshalb stand dort Vista...

Bild zu breit

jetzte  steht auch Win 7 da...


----------



## Chrisch (12. Januar 2009)

Jetzt haste auch mehr punkte, der böse Vista Kompatibilätsmodus war schuld


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Januar 2009)

hehe...jepp.....aber 14k ist schon ohkai ohne OC`en..

So, *ICQ* und *Legendary *(nur mit meiner HW nicht) funzt auch...


----------



## g4m3rchen (12. Januar 2009)

hm ich hab nen problem, weiß jetz auch nich obs hier schonmal genannt wurde, falls doch seid nich böse 

und zwar is es so das ich eine ATi Radeon HD3850 für AGP hab.
der windows 7 treiber geht erstmal gar nich, also der ati installmanager bietet mir nur an den installationsmanager zu installieren, was auch immer das bringt^^
mit dem 8.12 vista treiber kann ich wenigstens schonmal den displaytreiber und das CCC installieren, dann sagt windows ich muss neustarten, gesagt getan.
nur leider erkennt windows dann den grafiktreiber nich un meint iwas von: es ist kein treiber vorhanden oder der isntallierte funktioniert nicht. un ich soll den treiber installieren.
ich hab auch schon versucht sowohl den vista als auch den windows 7 treiber manuell zu installieren, aber das klappt irgendwie auch nicht

also vllt weiß ja einer von euch nen rat oder hat das selbe problem :>


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Januar 2009)

Skype 3.8 verweigert den login, bei Mass Effect läßt sich nur der Launcher und das Konfigurationsprogramm starten (lustigerweise meldet dieses immer, das meine DirectX-Version zu niedrig bzw falsch sei. Passiert das unter Vista auch schon? Wer ist bitte sehr so blöd und programmiert eine Versionsabfrage so, das nur Versionen die gleich der erforderten sind, zugelassen werden und nicht gleich und größer/neuer?), das Spiel selbst stürzt sofort ab.

Pidgin 2.5.3 läuft, WoW ohne Neuinstallation (subjektiv sogar ruckelfrei/ruckelfreier in Dalaran, generell etwas flüssiger, liegt das nun am neuen Windows, an DX11 oder an den letzten Serverwartungsarbeiten?), ebenso Diablo2LoD1.12 (da zeigt sich das Blizzard Qualität abliefert), Rise of the Argonauts auch (komisch, nutzt doch wie Mass Effect auch die Unreal3-Engine, oder?), Tabula Rasa läßt sich mit einem kleinen Trick (der NCLauncher muß einmal gestartet werden) zum laufen überreden, Steam läuft auch, installiert aber gleich eine neuere, Windows7-only-Version von sich, Tomb Raider Underworld läuft problemlos, Hellgate London mußte neuinstalliert werden, ebenso The Witcher Enhanced Edition.

Dark Horizon verweigert den Dienst, es kommt gelegentlich zum Bluescreen, meißt muß man aber auch ohne diesen den Rechner neustarten, weil das Spiel mit einem Schwarzen Bildschirm stehen bleibt und den Fokus nicht mehr abgibt.

Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Software und Spielen?
Tipp, wie man Mass Effect und Skype zum laufen kriegen könnte?


----------



## CeresPK (12. Januar 2009)

Installier die V4 Beta 3 von skype und istalliere mal das aktuelle DX SDK


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. Januar 2009)

.........also ich muß sagen, nach ca einem tag ausprobieren, treibersuche, staunen etc bin ich recht positiv vom neuen w7 überrascht. keine abstürze. flott unterwegs bzw gute performance in fast allen dingen, von musik über spiele bilder etc. super. 
hät ich nciht gedacht. als überzeugter w_xp user wars mir ein graus vista zu benutzen. doch das neue w7 könnt doch vielleicht das "betagte"xp ablösen. 
als beta isses echt klasse os, meckern............nöö heut nich


----------



## Invisible (12. Januar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> .........also ich muß sagen, nach ca einem tag ausprobieren, treibersuche, staunen etc bin ich recht positiv vom neuen w7 überrascht. keine abstürze. flott unterwegs bzw gute performance in fast allen dingen, von musik über spiele bilder etc. super.
> hät ich nciht gedacht. als überzeugter w_xp user wars mir ein graus vista zu benutzen. doch das neue w7 könnt doch vielleicht das "betagte"xp ablösen.
> als beta isses echt klasse os, meckern............nöö heut nich


 

was hat dir denn an vista nicht gefallen?? bzw wo siehst du gravierende unterschiede zwischen win7 und vista?

wo zum henker ist der bildschrimhintergrund wo oben und unten wolken sind? der hat mir voll angetan aber ich find ihn nicht...


----------



## Klausr (12. Januar 2009)

so gehöre jetzt auch zur Win7 64 Beta gemeinde,bin mal gespannt wie die unterschiede zum Vista Ultimat 64 ausfallen.
Was das start verhalten betrifft bin ich schon mal posetiv überrascht auch der IE8 scheint mal was brauchbares seit langem zu sein ^^ Jetzt gehts ans Treiber suchen.


----------



## Invisible (12. Januar 2009)

Klausr schrieb:


> so gehöre jetzt auch zur Win7 64 Beta gemeinde,bin mal gespannt wie die unterschiede zum Vista Ultimat 64 ausfallen.
> Was das start verhalten betrifft bin ich schon mal posetiv überrascht auch der IE8 scheint mal was brauchbares seit langem zu sein ^^ Jetzt gehts ans Treiber suchen.



was ich ganz komisch finde im ie8 ist das verhalten wenn man ein textabschnitt markiert


----------



## Klausr (12. Januar 2009)

soweit bin ich noch nicht bin zur zeit wieder im vista da seven eine platte nicht kennt und somit meine vorbereiteten Treiber und plugins fehlen-muß die erst auf die neue platte verschieben gg


----------



## totovo (12. Januar 2009)

ist das nur bei mir so oder zeigt seven Laufwerke mit anderen Betriebssystemen garnet an??

aber sonst: echtspitze lass gleich mal den 3dmurks durchlaufen!


*edit* Screenshot vom 3dmurks 06: naja unter xp hatte ich ca. 15150 Punkte... allerdings mit höherem Graka und CPU-Takt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Januar 2009)

Klausr schrieb:


> soweit bin ich noch nicht bin zur zeit wieder im vista da seven eine platte nicht kennt und somit meine vorbereiteten Treiber und plugins fehlen-muß die erst auf die neue platte verschieben gg



Schaue mal paar Posting vorne...musst der Platte ein Buchstaben geben, dann erkennst du sie auch unter Won7...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (12. Januar 2009)

da will man ne schöne firewall installieren... 

und dann das ! seit jahren vergessen ein neues os zu besorgen ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (12. Januar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob folgende Programme laufen :
> 
> Winamp


Geht. 


Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> VLC


Geht. 


Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Windows Live Mail


Ist doch Bestandteil von Windows? Wieso sollte das net gehen??

*Edit:*
Nicht mehr in Windows drinne? hab ich wohl verpennt.. ^^

Die Beta läuft wunderbar..
Sogar mein Lenkrad wurde einwandfrei erkannt und meine Webcam..
Notfall per Vista Treiber.. 
Alles läuft so einwandfrei wie unter Vista.


----------



## kalkone (12. Januar 2009)

also ich muss schon sagen ein optisch schönes betriebssystem, gut ich bin nur XP gewohnt^^
aber wenns so weiterläuft wirds gekauft


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Januar 2009)

meine razer lachesis läuft net, dass heißt sie läuft aber nur der windows eigene treiber, das heißt nada eigene tasten belegung.
so habe mal nen härtetest machen lassen mit w 7 und zwar nen arma gameserver, mit hoher aktualisierungsrate( keine einheiten teleportation) mit 14 spielern, und dann mit dem selben rechner auch noch mitzocken. windows vista(32 bit sp1) war da sehr langsam(15-20fps als client) xp(32bit sp3) nen bischen schneller( 17-25fps) aber w 7 geht da richtig ab nie unter 25fps, auch sagen meine freunde das sich der server diesmal viel flüssiger "anfühlte".

auch freut es mich das endlich smart auf allen meinen platten funzt. xp und vista haben sich bei egal welchen einstellungen geweigert meine sata 2 platten auszulesen.
und das obwohl ich nicht mal mainboard treiber richtig installieren konnte.

aber im allgemeinen fühlt sich w 7 wie server 2008 an wenn man mal nen bissl den datenserver simuliert im großen netzwerk^^.

aber das meine maus net will kotzt mich richtig an.

wie sind eure extrem performance erfahrungen?

mfg


----------



## kalkone (12. Januar 2009)

welches spiel oder prog?

hab grad versucht farcry2 zum laufen zu bringen, es funtzt net, wollts mal auf dx10 sehen(kann mein xp ja net^^)


----------



## CiSaR (12. Januar 2009)

Ey Threadersteller mach doch mal in den Startpost ne Geht/Gehtnicht Liste. Listen gibs ja im Thread schon genug


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Januar 2009)

Finde Win7 in der Beta Sieht super aus schicken Schnickschnack läuft auch super, Treiber  von Vista super erkannt kann nur noch besser werden oder!?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Januar 2009)

Skype V4 beta3 funzt, danke.
DX SDK such ich noch, finde nur die Endbenutzer-Runtimes.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> was hat dir denn an vista nicht gefallen?? bzw wo siehst du gravierende unterschiede zwischen win7 und vista?




naja, es fühlt sich einfach ausgereifter und besser zu händeln an. ich kanns nicht genau beschreiben. das rumwerkeln macht mehr laune als damals die vistabetaphase. hatte danach keine lust mehr auf vista. lag auch daran das es damals nicht die treiber gab und vieles ecken und haken hatte. w7 sieben scheint dann doch weiterentwickelt und im moment einfach besser zu sein. das ist reine gefühlsduselei weils mir spaß macht....muß ja nich immer den trockenen sachverstand einfließen lassen..


----------



## g4m3rchen (12. Januar 2009)

g4m3rchen schrieb:


> hm ich hab nen problem, weiß jetz auch nich obs hier schonmal genannt wurde, falls doch seid nich böse
> 
> und zwar is es so das ich eine ATi Radeon HD3850 für AGP hab.
> der windows 7 treiber geht erstmal gar nich, also der ati installmanager bietet mir nur an den installationsmanager zu installieren, was auch immer das bringt^^
> ...



weiß keiner rat?^^


----------



## Joker (12. Januar 2009)

Hat schon jemand den PC-Mark 05 unter Windows 7 zum laufen gebracht? Trotz installiertem Windows Video Encoder, läuft der Video Encoding-Test nicht. Hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert Kompatibilitäts Modus, als Administrator ausfürhren; etc...


----------



## Piy (12. Januar 2009)

also rainbow6vegas2 läuft schneller als unter xp, zum. das menü, nur bei bewegungen bei zuviel aa leichte ruckler. hat mich echt gewundert, wie leicht das geht


----------



## Klausr (12. Januar 2009)

Weiß wer ob die Intel Treiber (Asus Rampage,x48 ich9) funtzen ? Die Asus Vista 64 Treiber gehen nicht bei mir kommt immer dieser Treiber unterstütz nur WNT 6


----------



## KoRsE (12. Januar 2009)

Jemand schon mal Bitdefender GameSafe / InernertSecurity / TotalSecurity mit Win7 getestet?? Bei mir muss ich die Firewall abschalten.

MfG Korse


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (12. Januar 2009)

bin atm am fallout 3 installieren...dauert das games for windows länger als sonst ?!


----------



## CeresPK (12. Januar 2009)

also Grid funzt, AC funzt auch
und hier gibts eine kleine Kompa-liste die stetig aktualisiert wird
Freeocen | Windows 7 | [Windows Seven Build 7000 x64] Kompalitätsliste Hardware und Software


achso SLI scheint gar nicht zu funktionieren bzw fehlerhaft,
Bekannter hatt nen SLI System und bei dem lief der 3D Murks 06 erst mit deaktiviertem SLI


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. Januar 2009)

Der Esel sorgt bei mir dafür, das selbst nach dem Beenden von Emule die Connectivität auf exakt Null sinkt, mit dem Ergebnis, das sich das gesamte Windows aufhängt. Wenn das mal nicht ne Maßnahme gegen illegale Downloads ist 

Und der Ati-Treiber, der mir gleich als erstes mit dem Windows Update nach der Installation von Win7 aufgedrängt wurde, läßt das System alle paar Stunden abschmieren...

Herr der Ringe Online zickt auch noch rum.


----------



## Madman1988 (13. Januar 2009)

bei mir funktioniert kein ultramon 

hat wer alternativen zu multimonitordarstellung?


----------



## Chrisch (13. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> achso SLI scheint gar nicht zu funktionieren bzw fehlerhaft,
> Bekannter hatt nen SLI System und bei dem lief der 3D Murks 06 erst mit deaktiviertem SLI


Mitm Forceware 185.20 + GTX260² SLI hatte ich hier keine Probleme und lief soweit einwandfrei.


----------



## C.McRae (13. Januar 2009)

bei mir sind die gadgets verschwunden...und wenn ich zumindest andere hernehmen will..dann startet absolut gar nichts.....finde es ziemlich doof....habe mich bei vista schon ziemlich schnell an die gadgets gewohnt....aber dass sie nun gar nicht mehr gehen ist mir schon ein rätzel...

ist das noch jemanden aufgefallen....

bei meinem kumpel lassen sich die auch nicht aufrufen..


----------



## KoRsE (13. Januar 2009)

Bei mir funktionieren die Vista-Gadgets (bis auf den Shutdown Timer) alle wunderbar!

Ich bereite gerade das Ultimative Testsystem für die Windows 7 Beta1 vor:

Installation auf einem iMac Intel (BootCamp) 

Sag dann bescheid wie's ausschaut 

MfG Korse​


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Januar 2009)

ich bekomm das i-net nicht ans laufen -.-

meine einwahl software verbindet sich aber ich kann irgendwie nicht auf die verbindung zu greifen.

ich benutzte ne UMTS verbindung mit der shice vodafon software, wer ne idee?

ich hab auch schon versucht die internet verbindung über meinen leppi im netzwerk frei zu geben, is aber genau so erfolglos


----------



## KoRsE (13. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ich bekomm das i-net nicht ans laufen -.-
> 
> meine einwahl software verbindet sich aber ich kann irgendwie nicht auf die verbindung zu greifen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du ne Firewall installiert hast, deaktiviere die mal! Das war bei mir das Problem (Bitdefender GameSafe). Die FW hat das komplette Netzwerk lahmgelegt.

MfG Korse


----------



## nubmaster_b (13. Januar 2009)

*Cmss-3d ;d!*

also leute falls ihr ne Xfi habt und auch den CMSS 3D upmix haben wollt dann gibts nen kleinen trick um diesen zu benützen!
einfach winamp laden
dann nach dem plugin wumpus OpenAl 0.8.1 oder so googeln!
installieren und bum ihr habts wieder den geilen upmix und surround musik!
hoffe das ich iwem helfen konnte


----------



## Nils Reinhard (13. Januar 2009)

Muss ich auf irgendetwas achten bevor ich das OS installiere? Sind meine Daten noch vorhanden oder kann ich das einfach installieren?


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cmss-3d ;d!*



nubmaster_b schrieb:


> also leute falls ihr ne Xfi habt und auch den CMSS 3D upmix haben wollt dann gibts nen kleinen trick um diesen zu benützen!
> einfach winamp laden
> dann nach dem plugin wumpus OpenAl 0.8.1 oder so googeln!
> installieren und bum ihr habts wieder den geilen upmix und surround musik!
> hoffe das ich iwem helfen konnte



Foobar 2000 kann sowas auch


----------



## Overlocked (13. Januar 2009)

@Nils Bitte unbedingt vorher alle wichtigen Dateien sichern und wenn du dein altes OS beibehalten willst eine neue Partition mit Partition Manager (demo) erstellen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cmss-3d ;d!*



nubmaster_b schrieb:


> also leute falls ihr ne Xfi habt und auch den CMSS 3D upmix haben wollt dann gibts nen kleinen trick um diesen zu benützen!
> einfach winamp laden
> dann nach dem plugin wumpus OpenAl 0.8.1 oder so googeln!
> installieren und bum ihr habts wieder den geilen upmix und surround musik!
> hoffe das ich iwem helfen konnte



hab des mal probiert weil ich ne xfi-extrem musik habe. geht bei mir nicht. winamp startet dann nicht mal mehr. kommt nur noch ne fehlermeldung. 
egal. sound geht mit den vistatreibern auch. leider nicht ganz perfekt. stereo ja aber 5.1 klappt nicht. warum auch immer.

diu


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Januar 2009)

Du musst das 5.1 noch über das Win7-Soundcenterzeugs einstellen. Geht jetzt nicht mehr nur über den Treiber.


----------



## Nils Reinhard (13. Januar 2009)

@Overlocked: Muss ich wenn ich ne neue Partition mache, dann immernoch meine Daten sichern?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Januar 2009)

Nils Reinhard schrieb:


> Muss ich wenn ich ne neue Partition mache, dann immernoch meine Daten sichern?


Kommt drauf an.
Wenn du zb. die Systempartition oder eine Partition wo Daten drauf sind teilen möchtest um eine weitere Partition zu erhalten, dann solltest du schon vorher ein Backup anlegen.
Zum partitionieren unter Vista braucht man auch kein Tool von Drittanbietern Außer du hast XP und möchtest die Systempartition teilen/verkleinern/erweitern.


----------



## Pussyranger (13. Januar 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand GTA IV installiert?
Bei mir läuft das nicht...


----------



## Klausr (13. Januar 2009)

schon bekannt ?

Win 7 bootet mit der original config nur mit einem Kern unter msconfig-start kann man das ändern und die cpu kerne einstellen


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Januar 2009)

Klausr schrieb:


> schon bekannt ?
> 
> Win 7 bootet mit der original config nur mit einem Kern unter msconfig-start kann man das ändern und die cpu kerne einstellen



Und was bringt das leistungstechnisch? Schon ausprobiert?

Ich weiß nicht ob das so eine gute Idee ist mit der Kompatibilitätsliste, es scheint so als ob es von System von System unterschiedlich ist was geht oder nicht. z.B. geht bei manchen der AVM Treiber für den WLan-Stick nicht, bei mir geht er ohne Probleme. Wäre nur sinnvoll, wenn man Programme nimmt, die definitiv nicht laufen, wie z.B. Daemon Tools.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Januar 2009)

Pussyranger schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand GTA IV installiert?
> Bei mir läuft das nicht...




bei mir läufts problemlos


----------



## M4jestix (13. Januar 2009)

@all

Also langsam verzweifle ich: Obwohl bei vielen der 3DMark06 problemlos läuft bekomm ichs trotz 3maliger Neuinstallation nicht hin. Spätestens nach dem 2. Grafiktest wird der Durchlauf mit der Fehlermeldung "Present failed: Device lost" abgebrochen. Selbst die Umstellung auf Win XP oder Vista brachte keine Besserung.... 

MfG


----------



## benjasso (13. Januar 2009)

Pussyranger schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand GTA IV installiert?
> Bei mir läuft das nicht...


Bei mir gehts, aber nur mit dem bestehenden Ordner und der Reg von XP. Installieren ging bei mir nicht.


----------



## computertod (13. Januar 2009)

weis einer wo ich nen 7treiber für meine alten HP Deskjet 670C herbekomme?
hab gestern mal Vice City installiert, bin aber nicht mehr zum zocken gekommen, NFS U2 läuft, Trackmania Nations 4ever auch, kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen, auser über meinen Grafiktreiber, der macht nicht mit


----------



## Snade (13. Januar 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts, aber nur mit dem bestehenden Ordner und der Reg von XP. Installieren ging bei mir nicht.


Bei mir wird die XP partition gar nicht angezeigt owbwohl ich das bei ordner optitionen eingestellt habe was muss ich machen damit sie angezeit wird UAC ausschalten evtl.  ?


----------



## benjasso (13. Januar 2009)

Wurde schon etwa 5 Mal erwähnt

Rechtsklick auf Computer->Verwalten->Datenträgerverwaltung und dort der Partition einen Buchstaben zuweisen sollte bereits helfen.


----------



## Coregrinder (13. Januar 2009)

Hi PCGH Leser,

hab nun seit 3 tagen die Beta laufen (x64) und muss sagen *Saubere Arbeit aus Redmond*. Alle Vista Treiber lassen sich installieren. Wenn das Setup mal meckert einfach Kompatibilitätsmodus mit Vista.

Fraps sagt bei allen Spielen 2-3 Frames mehr. Kopierzeiten sind 1A. Ein sehr cooles Feature ist das das Hintergrunde Bild in bestimmten Zeitabständen wechselt...das macht bei jedem Bild freude auf das nächste. Im großen und ganzen finde ich auch die ganze GUI sehr gelungen. Der Windows Explorer ist übersichtlich und nicht so überladen wie bei XP. Aufgrund des beta Status verzeihe ich Windows 7 auch die kleine Sprachfehler und nicht übersetzen stellen. 

Ich bin gespannt auf das Final Release und muss sagen *Super Arbeit, warum nicht gleich so*.

ICh denke ich werde mir sicher das Ultimate Release kaufen.

Gruß
Coregrinder


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2009)

Erstmal willkommen, Coregrinder
Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt - und ich teile deine Einschätzung..


----------



## totovo (13. Januar 2009)

so ich hab auch mal den Crysisbench durchlaufen lassen und war recht überascht...
aberseht selbst:
hier der vergleichsshot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bildquali 1.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das erste Bild ist jeweils von seven...!
mfg


----------



## CiSaR (13. Januar 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> so ich hab auch mal den Crysisbench durchlaufen lassen und war recht überascht...
> aberseht selbst:
> hier der vergleichsshot
> 
> ...



Die Bilder sind so winzig das ich nix darauf erkennen kann.


----------



## Tom3004 (13. Januar 2009)

Joa kannst ja das nächste Mal Screenshots machen und die im Anhang hochladen....


----------



## OC-Noob (13. Januar 2009)

mal ne frage,

kann ich mein Vista Ultimat x64 ohne probleme updaten auf Win 7 (hab mir die Beta x64 runter geladen) wie ist es mit denn treibern?? kann ich denn Aktuellen treiber verwenden von Nvidia oder gibt es wo einen zum runter laden für Win 7??


----------



## totovo (13. Januar 2009)

mh bei mir oben aufm moni waren die viel größer...
aber bei seven sinds immer so 30fps und bei vista ca 22fps...

die pat Bilder hochladen (4mb) hat ne halbe h gedauert...


----------



## endgegner (13. Januar 2009)

Hi welches Antiviren Programm habt ihr unter win7 drauf?
Weil ich suche noch eine programm für win7 könntet ihr mir eins empfehlen was auch garantiert unter win7 läuft?


----------



## boss3D (13. Januar 2009)

OC-Noob schrieb:


> mal ne frage,
> 
> kann ich mein Vista Ultimat x64 ohne probleme updaten auf Win 7 (hab mir die Beta x64 runter geladen) wie ist es mit denn treibern?? kann ich denn Aktuellen treiber verwenden von Nvidia oder gibt es wo einen zum runter laden für Win 7??


Ja, du wirst dein Vista problemlos auf Windwos 7 upgraden können, aber erst, wenn MS die finale Version released hat. Dann wird es auch für die meisten Geräte brauchbare Treiber geben. Im Moment muss man ja eher hoffen, dass W7 welche findet, denn Treiber, die die Beta nicht findet, lassen sich in den meisten Fällen auch nicht installieren ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Januar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Du musst das 5.1 noch über das Win7-Soundcenterzeugs einstellen. Geht jetzt nicht mehr nur über den Treiber.



hab ich gemacht, aber will auch nicht ganz klappen. werd das morgen in ruhe nochmals ausprobieren.

danke f d info

diu


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Januar 2009)

endgegner schrieb:


> Hi welches Antiviren Programm habt ihr unter win7 drauf?
> Weil ich suche noch eine programm für win7 könntet ihr mir eins empfehlen was auch garantiert unter win7 läuft?




avira antivir funktioniert bei mir problemlos


----------



## boss3D (13. Januar 2009)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> avira antivir funktioniert bei mir problemlos


Bei mir auch. Nur nach jedem Start fordert mich W7 auf, AntiVir einzuschalten, obwohl das OS AntiVir kurz darauf selbst einschaltet ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## endgegner (13. Januar 2009)

OKay danke dann werde ich mit das jetzt downloaden.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. Nur nach jedem Start fordert mich W7 auf, AntiVir einzuschalten, obwohl das OS AntiVir kurz darauf selbst einschaltet ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




ebenso 

ich ignoriere es mittlerweile schon xD


----------



## Invisible (13. Januar 2009)

mit meinem kaspersky anti vir 2009 passiert das nicht


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Januar 2009)

hab mit avast Home ebenfalls keine Probleme


----------



## computertod (13. Januar 2009)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> avira antivir funktioniert bei mir problemlos



jop, funktioniert bei mir auch, hat auf der Vista Partition gleich mal nen Trojaner Gefunden


----------



## xxcenturioxx (13. Januar 2009)

Hab Kaspersky 2009 drauf.. Klappt einwandfrei.


----------



## benjasso (13. Januar 2009)

Also ich empfehle eher AVG Free. Das gibts inzwischen auch in deutsch und bremst zumindest mein System nicht so sehr aus wie AntiVir.


----------



## MikeLucien (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bekommt Win 7 nicht runter geladen. Im Opera war irgend wie klar das des nicht geht aber mit I-explorer auch nicht, der will irgend einen Downloadmanager installieren, was ich ihm auch erlaube aber dann passiert nix mehr.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Alternativ Link für 64Bit?


----------



## Overlocked (13. Januar 2009)

Versuche es mit Firefox und ohne Download-Manager. Alternativlink


----------



## Haxti (13. Januar 2009)

Anmerkung: das was ich hier schreibe, mache ich mit der Spracheeingaben. Dies ist zwar etwas anstrengend aber ich habe auch hierher gefunden. Ich weiß nur noch nicht wie ich ihn dazu bewege, runter zu scrollen. Macht aber irgendwie Spaß. Sogar, smileys ließ kann er. 
So, nun ist aber genug. Was haltet ihr von der Funktion? Ich denke sie schon sehr klug xD
greez
haxti


----------



## Piy (14. Januar 2009)

Klausr schrieb:


> schon bekannt ?
> 
> Win 7 bootet mit der original config nur mit einem Kern unter msconfig-start kann man das ändern und die cpu kerne einstellen




bei mir bootet er mit allen 4 oô
intel q6600 2,4ghz

ein kern ist zwar viel stärker ausgelastet, aber alle haben etwas zu tun ^^

geht openoffice bei euch?
installation läuft, aber beim laden bleibt er bei vollem ladebalken hängen


----------



## GoZoU (14. Januar 2009)

Openoffice 3.0 läuft bei mir ohne Einschränkungen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte gerade ein sehr eigenartigen Fehler unter Windows 7 Beta.
Ich sollte nach einem Versions-Update von Avast den Rechner neu Starten, was auch ein normaler Vorgang nach einem Versions-Update von Avast ist. 
Als ich dann wieder auf dem Desktop war erschien kein einziges Symbol im Infobereich außer das von Avast, Uhr und Datumsanzeige fehlten auch.
Nun habe ich den Taskmanager geöffnet um nachzuschauen was denn los ist. Und was sah ich da... Nix. Nichts wurde angezeigt - keine CPU Auslastung - keine Ram Auslastung - keine Prozesse wurden angezeigt -- rein gar nichts...
Dennoch konnte ich einige Anwendungen starten und benutzen, außer ein klick auf "Computer" brachte null Reaktion. Für jede gestartete Anwendung gab's übrigends dann noch einen seltsamen Strich neben dem Start-Button.
Ich nehme mal stark an, das Avast da mächtig etwas durcheinander gebracht hat. Nach einem erneuten Neustart war übrigends alles wieder so wie es sein soll.
Aber seht selber:


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (14. Januar 2009)

Piy schrieb:


> bei mir bootet er mit allen 4 oô
> intel q6600 2,4ghz
> 
> ein kern ist zwar viel stärker ausgelastet, aber alle haben etwas zu tun ^^
> ...



bei mir war es auch auf einen core eingestellt (liegt evtl einfach am dual core und quad core wird problemlos genutzt) seit ich es manuell auf 2 cores gestellt hab, bootet das system wesentlich schneller


----------



## strider11f (14. Januar 2009)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> bei mir war es auch auf einen core eingestellt (liegt evtl einfach am dual core und quad core wird problemlos genutzt) seit ich es manuell auf 2 cores gestellt hab, bootet das system wesentlich schneller



Das ist völlig normal und auch bei Xp und Vista so. Es werden trotzdem im normalen Betrieb alle Kerne verwendet. Die Einstellung ist nur für´s booten oder bei Problemen mit der CPU relevant. Wirklich schneller landet man aber auch nicht auf dem Desktop.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das Problem das nach jedem Neustart des Rechners die Bildschirmauflösung auf 640*480 Bildpunkte zurückgesetzt wird. Man muss sie jedesmal neu einstellen. 

GRAKA/Treiber von ATI Version W7 Beta.

Windows 7 64 Bit


----------



## Haxti (14. Januar 2009)

TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem das nach jedem Neustart des Rechners die Bildschirmauflösung auf 640*480 Bildpunkte zurückgesetzt wird. Man muss sie jedesmal neu einstellen.
> 
> GRAKA/Treiber von ATI Version W7 Beta.
> 
> Windows 7 64 Bit



hmm wie ist dein moni angeschlossen? Bei mir hat er sofort die maximale Auflösung übernommen. Du kannst unter msconfig mal gucken, ob da in den startoptionen iwas eingestellt ist.


----------



## hills (14. Januar 2009)

*Minianwendung bei Windows 7* 
Hi Leute
Ich Frage mich was diese Minianwendungen sind. Ich habe die schon in der startleite gefunden und auch wenn ich einen rechts klick auf den Desktop mache kann ich diese auswählen.
Nur es kommt nie was.
Wisst ihr was das ist?


----------



## Nils Reinhard (14. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab mir ne neue Partition gemacht, wo ich 7 drauf installiert habe. Doch jetzt kann ich von 7 nicht auf den anderen Teil der Festplatte zugreifen, von Vista aus aber auf beide.


----------



## hills (14. Januar 2009)

Rechtsklick auf Computer->Verwalten->Datenträgerverwaltung und dort der Partition einen Buchstaben zuweisen.


----------



## KoRsE (14. Januar 2009)

Die Minianwendungen gabs auch schon bei Vista, nur wurden diese als Gadgets in die Sidebar integriert. Bei Seven kannst du die Gadgets frei auf dem Schreibtisch positionieren, ist ziemlich genial dieses feature.

MfG Korse


----------



## Nils Reinhard (14. Januar 2009)

Das hab ich schon gemacht. Sie heißt D, wenn ich allerdings auf Windows 7 geh, dann heißt sie irgendwie C


----------



## hills (14. Januar 2009)

KoRsE schrieb:


> Die Minianwendungen gabs auch schon bei Vista, nur wurden diese als Gadgets in die Sidebar integriert. Bei Seven kannst du die Gadgets frei auf dem Schreibtisch positionieren, ist ziemlich genial dieses feature.
> 
> MfG Korse



Hm wo und wie kann ich die den aktivieren wie gesagt wenn ich bei mir da drauf klicke passiert garnichts.


----------



## Piy (14. Januar 2009)

Haxti schrieb:


> hmm wie ist dein moni angeschlossen? Bei mir hat er sofort die maximale Auflösung übernommen. Du kannst unter msconfig mal gucken, ob da in den startoptionen iwas eingestellt ist.




bei meinem tft hat er die maximale auflösung (1680x1050)
nur mein crt will nich höher als 1280x1024 oô (max unter xp -> 1600x1200)

is mir aber ziemlich egal, die stehen nebeneinander, wär eh doof, wenn sie unterschiedliche höhenauflösungen hätten ^^



hills schrieb:


> Hm wo und wie kann ich die den aktivieren wie gesagt wenn ich bei mir da drauf klicke passiert garnichts.



du musst "desktopsymbole anzeigen" einschalten, hatte ich erst aus, dann werden die auch ausgeblendet


----------



## hills (14. Januar 2009)

Wie meinst du das? wo mache ich das?


----------



## -OldBoy- (14. Januar 2009)

*Windows 7: Treiber für Microsoft Mäuse & Tastaturen Update*

Wenn Ihr Computer läuft eine Beta-Version des Windows ® 7-Betriebssystem, die folgenden Informationen können Ihnen helfen, wählen Sie den richtigen Beta-Software zum Download für Sie in der Microsoft Hardware-Produkt. 

Für die besten Microsoft-Hardware-und Software-Performance, ist es wichtig, die Installation aller von den wichtigen und empfohlenen Windows-Updates von der Windows Update-Website. 

Wichtig: Es handelt sich um Beta-Versionen von Software zur Unterstützung der Microsoft-Hardware-Geräte auf Beta-Versionen von Windows ® 7-Betriebssystem. Die folgende Tabelle enthält die Beta-Software benötigen Sie zur Installation von Microsoft zur Unterstützung von Hardware-Produkten für den 32-Bit-und 64-Bit-Versionen. Die Erläuterungen Spalte enthält aktuelle Informationen und weitere Details, die Sie benötigen zum Lesen und Fundstelle, um die Installation der Beta-Software. Bitte lesen Sie die Erläuterungen, bevor Sie die Software installieren. Produkt-Release Notes sind Informationen zu 32-Bit-und 64-Bit-Produkte, wo immer dies sinnvoll.

Microsoft Hardware Windows® 7 Support


----------



## Piy (14. Januar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? wo mache ich das?



hm... wenn du die nich ausgestellt hast, dann isses was anderes. 
naja mit "rechtsklick ->ansicht" (aufm desktop) kann man einstellen, dass desktopicons nicht angezeigt werden, also der papierkorb und alles, wie bei xp. dann verschwinden auch die minianwendungen.

also ich muss nur "rechtsklick -> minianwendungen" und dann doppelklick auf eine.


----------



## Invisible (14. Januar 2009)

ich hab auch in msconfig auf 2 prozesooren gestellt und auch den maximalen speicher auf 4096 weil ich 4gb ram hab.

wenn ich so hochfahr bootet es zwar schnell aber im taskmanager sieht man das win nur 2 gb ram nutzt und die anderen 2 werden einfach ignoriert


----------



## hills (14. Januar 2009)

Also den Papierkorp hab ich und auch die systemsteuerung und den computer, aber sonst nichts. 
Wie gesagt wenn ich auf minianwendung klicke passiert halt nichts ich kann nichts anwählen oder sonstwas.
Schade würde gerne mal sehen was das so ist.
könntest du mir einen screenshot machen wo man das an bzw aus macht.



Invisible schrieb:


> ich hab auch in msconfig auf 2 prozesooren gestellt und auch den maximalen speicher auf 4096 weil ich 4gb ram hab.
> 
> wenn ich so hochfahr bootet es zwar schnell aber im taskmanager sieht man das win nur 2 gb ram nutzt und die anderen 2 werden einfach ignoriert



Hab irgendwo gelesen das das mit dem speicher so nicht funkt, dort stand man solle es nicht angeben und schon würden wieder volle 4 gb genutzt.


----------



## Invisible (14. Januar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Also den Papierkorp hab ich und auch die systemsteuerung und den computer, aber sonst nichts.
> Wie gesagt wenn ich auf minianwendung klicke passiert halt nichts ich kann nichts anwählen oder sonstwas.
> Schade würde gerne mal sehen was das so ist.
> könntest du mir einen screenshot machen wo man das an bzw aus macht.



da isses:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: grad fällt mir auf die börse ging in keller^^


----------



## computertod (14. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> da isses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie bekommst du die "Steuerung" und den "System Monitor" her?


----------



## Invisible (14. Januar 2009)

das sind testdownloads von dem link unten rechts da gibts n haufen zusätzliche


habt ihr den komischen effekt auch wenn ihr ein normales explorer fenster nach unten größer zieht und auf die taskleiste stoßt? sieht komisch aus


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. Januar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Du musst das 5.1 noch über das Win7-Soundcenterzeugs einstellen. Geht jetzt nicht mehr nur über den Treiber.



hab das jetzt mal eingehender probiert. geht aber dennoch nicht ganz einwandfrei. aber egal. hauptsache es kommt was raus aus den boxen. ist halt noch ne betaversion...aber dennoch sehr überzeugend und einfach nur gut. 


diu


----------



## totovo (14. Januar 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> so ich hab auch mal den Crysisbench durchlaufen lassen und war recht überascht...
> aberseht selbst:
> hier der vergleichsshot
> 
> ...



um noch mal darauf zurück zu kommen wie kommt der Graphische unterschied zustande??

ich hab vorhin auch mal Farcry2 gebencht und festgestellt das es unter seven mind 10fps schneller läuft.
bei 1280x1024 alles max ohne aa/16:1AF 54 zu 47fps für seven
und bei 1280x1024 alles max 4xAA/16:1AF 38 zu 25fps für seven
bilder folgen...


----------



## hills (15. Januar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> da isses:
> edit: grad fällt mir auf die börse ging in keller^^


Ok aber wie bekommt man die, wie gesagt ich klicke bei mir das an aber es passiert nichts, muss ich da in der systemsteuerung erst was aktivieren oder so?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. Januar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Ok aber wie bekommt man die, wie gesagt ich klicke bei mir das an aber es passiert nichts, muss ich da in der systemsteuerung erst was aktivieren oder so?


Bei dir startet die Anwendung "Minianwendungen" erst gar nicht?
Dann schau mal unter Systemsteuerung\Programme\Programme und Funktionen, und klick links auf "Windows-Features aktivieren oder deaktivieren".
Dort muss ein Haken bei "Plattform zu Windows-Minianwendungen" gesetzt sein.
Ist dort schon ein Haken drinn aber die Anwendung "Minianwendungen" startet dennoch nicht, dann könnte es sich entweder um ein Bug oder eine fehlerhafte Win7 installation handeln.
Du kannst auch mal unter "Start" in die Suchleiste "Sidebar" eingeben, und versuchen die sidebar.exe direkt zu starten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. Januar 2009)

Möglicherweise ist ein für die Minianwendungen nötiger Dienst nicht gestartet?

Ich selbst hab gedacht, ich hätte mich Win7 zerschossen, als ich nach einem Neustart immer eine Fehlermeldung bekam, der Desktop sei nicht verfügbar und sich keine Anwendung starten ließ. WIe sich dann aber herausstellte, hatte ich nur einen Dienst beendet und von auto auf manuell starten gestellt, der für die korrekte Nutzeranmeldung nötig ist. Das ging aber aus der Beschreibung des Dienstes nicht hervor. Und ich bin nach der Installation die Dienste durchgegangen und habe einige deaktiviert, von denen ich glaube, das man sie als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher nicht braucht, weil ich das WinXP auch gemacht habe, um die Performance hoch zu schrauben, weil wegen Speicher- und CPU-Auslastung durch viele gestartete Dienste. Als Spieler möchte man natürlich möglichst wenig im Hintergrund laufen lassen.

Also erstmal alle Dienste wieder aktivieren und dann wirklich genau lesen, was die machen und einen nach dem anderen deaktivieren inklusive Neustart zwisdchendurch und testen, ob noch alles so funzt, wie man es kennt.

Sobald ich wieder Win7 gebootet habe, stell ich mal ne Liste hier rein, welche Dienste bei mir laufen.


----------



## OC-Noob (15. Januar 2009)

also ich kann man machen was ich will aber ich bekomm Win 7 nicht install weder als Update noch als Stand alone!! Warum?? Fragt mich was leichters ich werd es weiter versuchen mal schauen ob ich das hin bekomm


----------



## strider11f (15. Januar 2009)

OC-Noob schrieb:


> also ich kann man machen was ich will aber ich bekomm Win 7 nicht install weder als Update noch als Stand alone!! Warum?? Fragt mich was leichters ich werd es weiter versuchen mal schauen ob ich das hin bekomm


Was meckert Dein 7 denn so?


----------



## Svebu (15. Januar 2009)

Die Minianwendungen sind nach einem der ersten automatischen Updates nicht mehr startbar. Es passiert einfach nichts wenn man diese anklickt. Hat das Problem noch jemand?


----------



## hills (15. Januar 2009)

Svebu schrieb:


> Die Minianwendungen sind nach einem der ersten automatischen Updates nicht mehr startbar. Es passiert einfach nichts wenn man diese anklickt. Hat das Problem noch jemand?


Jep das Problem hab ich auch.


----------



## hills (15. Januar 2009)

So ich habs rausgefunden woran es liegt, sobald man die benutzerkontrolle deaktiviert kann man es nicht aufrufen, schaltet man jedoch die benutzerkontrolle auf die vorletzte stufe geht es wieder.
Ist wohl ein Bug oder?


----------



## Nils Reinhard (15. Januar 2009)

Das ist bei mir genauso, aber wo ist diese Benutzerkontrolle? Und dann wollt ich noch fragen was mit den Spielen los ist: Jedes mal wenn ich ein Spiel öffnen will, kommt eine nachricht, in der gesagt wird, das die datei d3dx10_34.dll fehlt.


----------



## hills (15. Januar 2009)

Also ich gehe da so hin, es gibt bestimmt nen einfacheren weg weiss ich nur leider nicht muss selber noch viel suchen 
Systemsteuerung, Benutzerkonten und Jugendschutz, Benutzerkonten und dann kommt Einstellung der Benutzerkontensteuerung.


----------



## Invisible (15. Januar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Also ich gehe da so hin, es gibt bestimmt nen einfacheren weg weiss ich nur leider nicht muss selber noch viel suchen
> Systemsteuerung, Benutzerkonten und Jugendschutz, Benutzerkonten und dann kommt Einstellung der Benutzerkontensteuerung.




ne das geht nicht einfacher weil die benutzerkontensteuerung für jeden benutzer einzeln einstellbar ist deswegen muss man immer über benutzerkonten gehen


----------



## hills (15. Januar 2009)

Jo aber vielleicht gibt es einen schnelleren weg dahin zu kommen


----------



## Svebu (15. Januar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> So ich habs rausgefunden woran es liegt, sobald man die benutzerkontrolle deaktiviert kann man es nicht aufrufen, schaltet man jedoch die benutzerkontrolle auf die vorletzte stufe geht es wieder.
> Ist wohl ein Bug oder?


 
wow prima das werde ich mal testen. Ja das ist sicher ein Bug, ich habe aber ein Feedback diesbezüglich an MS gesendet..


----------



## hills (15. Januar 2009)

Jep ich auch nur weiss nicht ob die was auf deutsch gebrauchen können


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. Januar 2009)

Nils Reinhard schrieb:


> Und dann wollt ich noch fragen was mit den Spielen los ist: Jedes mal wenn ich ein Spiel öffnen will, kommt eine nachricht, in der gesagt wird, das die datei d3dx10_34.dll fehlt.



Das passiert, wenn die Spiele nicht über Win7 installiert wurden.
Hab ich auch: Rise of the Argonauts zB über WinXP installiert und unter Win7 einfach versucht zu starten. Es kommt so eine Fehlermeldung.
Die entsprechende Datei entweder aus dem WinXP/system32-Ordner in den Win7/system32 (oder system64)-Ordner kopieren und anschließend registrieren. Oder in das Verzeichnis kopieren, in dem sich die .exe des Spiels befindet. Allerdings ist auch das keine Garantie dafür, das das Spiel dann läuft. Einige Spiele wollen dann noch Registryeinträge habe. Auch die könnte man theoretisch von XP exportieren und bei Win7 importieren.
Aber letztendlich ist es einfach, das Spiel dann einfach unter Win7 neu zu installieren. Man kann das gleiche Verzeichnis nutzen, so verbraucht das Spiel nicht den doppelten Speicherplatz und läßt sich trotzdem unter XP und Win7 spielen. Wenn es denn überhaupt unter Win7 läuft.


----------



## CeresPK (15. Januar 2009)

mit welchem Registry-Eintrag bekommt man diesen "Kommentar senden" Buttom in den Fensterrahmen weg?

Edit:
hat sich erledigt habe ihn gefunden


----------



## computertod (15. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> mit welchem Registry-Eintrag bekommt man diesen "Kommentar senden" Buttom in den Fensterrahmen weg?



eig. is er doch ganz nützlich  ich zumindes hab ihn schon gebraucht


----------



## m_wolle (15. Januar 2009)

bräuchte mal bitte auf die schnelle hilfe. beim installieren via boot dvd sagt mir der installer, er könne die install.wmi (oder so sry) nicht finden und bricht die installation ab. ich hab aber die beta direkt von microsoft geladen und das iso identisch gebrannt.
was mach ich falsch?
was kann ich besser machen?
thx
cheers


----------



## fehe.dr (15. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> mit welchem Registry-Eintrag bekommt man diesen "Kommentar senden" Buttom in den Fensterrahmen weg?
> Edit:
> hat sich erledigt habe ihn gefunden



wie bekommt man ihn nun weg? 

... andere frage ... wie kriege ich die miniaturansicht wenn ich z.b in der taskleiste auf der ie geh? ... wo es mir die geöffneten tabs an miniansicht anzeigt ...

und irgendwie tut sich beim installiern eines anderen themes ... die taskleiste nicht mit einfärben ... also anpassen... 

jemand eine idee?


----------



## computertod (15. Januar 2009)

m_wolle schrieb:


> bräuchte mal bitte auf die schnelle hilfe. beim installieren via boot dvd sagt mir der installer, er könne die install.wmi (oder so sry) nicht finden und bricht die installation ab. ich hab aber die beta direkt von microsoft geladen und das iso identisch gebrannt.
> was mach ich falsch?
> was kann ich besser machen?
> thx
> cheers



das gleiche Problem hab ich mit meinem 64bit Image, funktioniert weder mit Nero noch mit dem Windows 7 eigenen Brennprogramm, also gehe ich davon aus, dass es am Image liegt  zieh mir gerade n´neues


----------



## CeresPK (15. Januar 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> wie bekommt man ihn nun weg?
> 
> ... andere frage ... wie kriege ich die miniaturansicht wenn ich z.b in der taskleiste auf der ie geh? ... wo es mir die geöffneten tabs an miniansicht anzeigt ...
> 
> ...


gehe auf Start - Ausführen - geb dann "Regedit" ein - bearbeiten - suchen - dan such nach "Feedback"
dann müsste die Registry "FeedbackToolEnable" kommen und darauf machste nen doppelklick und gibst den Wert 0 ein
nach einem neustart dürfte das oben nicht mehr da sein


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. Januar 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> ... andere frage ... wie kriege ich die miniaturansicht wenn ich z.b in der taskleiste auf der ie geh? ... wo es mir die geöffneten tabs an miniansicht anzeigt ...
> 
> und irgendwie tut sich beim installiern eines anderen themes ... die taskleiste nicht mit einfärben ... also anpassen...
> 
> jemand eine idee?


Einfacher....verstehen, wenn Du Sätze...aber ich glaube....hier ein paar Möglichkeiten:

Wenn die Farbe der Taskleiste sich beim Wählen eines Themes nicht ändert, spricht vieles dafür, das die Aero-Benutzeroberfläche bei Dir nicht läuft, sondern diese abgespeckte Version davon. Die hat dann auch keine Transparenz und so. Frag mich nun aber nicht, wie man das aktiviert, hab um Vista einen riesen Bogen gemacht, kenne bisher nur XP.
Und die Miniaturansicht kommt, wenn Du mit der Maus auf das Symbol in der Taskleiste gehst und dort ein wenig ohne zu Klicken verharrst. Ganz von selbst. Kann man, soweit ich weiß, nicht abschalten. Es sei denn, Du hast die Eingenschaften der Taskleiste verändert. Dann müßtest Du mal nen Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste machen und Eigenschaften wählen und dort ein wenig ausprobieren.


----------



## fehe.dr (15. Januar 2009)

kann es auch einfach sein das sich das automatisch abschaltet wenn die grafikkarte nicht für win7 geeignet ist ... weil ichs über vmware laufen hab und da ni wirklich viel für die graka abgezweigt werden ... weil ... jetzt fällt es mir erst richtig auf ... nix aero ... nix transparent ... hab aber auch nix gefunden wo man das einschalten kann ... 

nur komisch is ... das mein vista ... was auch über vmware läuft mit aero aktiv ist ...


----------



## Madman1988 (16. Januar 2009)

hey, ich hab jetzt win7 auf beiden meinen beiden rechnern installiert, nun will ich n netzwerk aufmachen und datein freigeben, allerdings kommt immer ne fehlermeldung das auf "pc-name\ordnername" nicht zugegriffen werden kann. 

habs bisher mit folgenden probiert:

1. Homegroup aufgemacht und mit beiden rechnern gejoint.
--> gleicher fehler
2. ordner für netzwerkgruppe (normales freigeben)
--> gleicher fehler
3. erweiterte freigabe mit allen berechtigungen
--> gleicher fehler

hat jmd ne ahnung wie ich das hinkriegen soll?

die rechner an sich sehen sich und ich kann auf die public ordner zugreifen, jedoch halt nich auf normal freigegebene ordner.

wer hat rat? bitte helft mir

greets


----------



## Mullibulli (16. Januar 2009)

Das einfachste ist die UAC auszuschalten, dann funzt auch dieses Windows richtig. Bestimmt gibt es auch eine richtige Lösung, habs aber mit Vista schon aufgegeben, diese dumme UAC.

Ich hätte ein anderes Problem mit Se7en, nach der erfolgreichen Installation der 64bit Version, starten die Gadgets also die Minianwendungen nicht, Festplatte rödelt kurz rum aber es passiert nix. Installiert sind sie, der Ordner auf Platte ist da aber starten tut nichts, weder deinstall noch neue online hinzufügen nix nada.


----------



## strider11f (16. Januar 2009)

Mullibulli schrieb:


> Das einfachste ist die UAC auszuschalten, dann funzt auch dieses Windows richtig. Bestimmt gibt es auch eine richtige Lösung, habs aber mit Vista schon aufgegeben, diese dumme UAC.
> 
> Ich hätte ein anderes Problem mit Se7en, nach der erfolgreichen Installation der 64bit Version, starten die Gadgets also die Minianwendungen nicht, Festplatte rödelt kurz rum aber es passiert nix. Installiert sind sie, der Ordner auf Platte ist da aber starten tut nichts, weder deinstall noch neue online hinzufügen nix nada.


Schalt die UAC auf min. die 2 Stufe dann gehen die wieder.


----------



## hills (16. Januar 2009)

strider11f schrieb:


> Schalt die UAC auf min. die 2 Stufe dann gehen die wieder.


Nur dann nervt die einen wieder, sobald man z.b. den rivatuner startet meldet die sich wieder und man kann das nicht mal abstellen, da sollte ms einbauen das man programme freischalten kann.


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

ist nur gut das ich die Sidebar schon bei Vista total unnütz fand xD


----------



## CiSaR (17. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ist nur gut das ich die Sidebar schon bei Vista total unnütz fand xD



Ich finde sie geil


----------



## Overlocked (17. Januar 2009)

...bloß lässt sie sich bei mir nicht aufrufen Aber dringend brauche ich sie nicht.


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

bei mir auch nicht aber mir ist ehrsichgesagt Sch***egal


----------



## Overlocked (17. Januar 2009)

Ich würde es gerne ausprobieren... *auf beta 2 hoff*


----------



## Piy (17. Januar 2009)

ui, free keys für 3dmark vantage zur win7-bewertung ^^

werd gleich ma durchlaufen lassen


----------



## endgegner (17. Januar 2009)

Hi ehm ich habe ein problem mit Skype unter win 7 wenn ich skype öffne schließt es sich nach einer minute wieder liegt das an der version von skype`?
soll ich es einfachmal mit der beta version ausprobieren oder wisst ihr wie ich das beheben kann unter win 7?


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

also meines wissens geht die 3.8 gar nicht unter Win 7.
du brauchst schon die Version 4 Beta3
aber mir wurde auch mal gesagt das die Version 3.6 unter Win 7 gehen soll


----------



## endgegner (17. Januar 2009)

OKay ich habe jetzt die Beta version drauf und die funktioniert.
Aber komisch das dann die 3.6 funktionieren soll xD


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

fand ich auch komisch aber anscheinend hats sie ja funktioniert


----------



## CiSaR (17. Januar 2009)

So nachdem ich es auch endlich geschafft habe die Beta zu installieren habe ich 2 Fragen.
Erstens: In meiner Taskleiste werden keine Symbole angezeigt, es ist nur der Startbutton da, der Rest fehlt. Wie bekomme ich das wiederhin?
Zweitens: Wie kann ich neue Hintergründe zu den vorhandenen hinzufügen? Wo ist der Ordner wo die Standarthintergründe drin sind.


----------



## Piy (17. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> So nachdem ich es auch endlich geschafft habe die Beta zu installieren habe ich 2 Fragen.
> Erstens: In meiner Taskleiste werden keine Symbole angezeigt, es ist nur der Startbutton da, der Rest fehlt. Wie bekomme ich das wiederhin?
> Zweitens: Wie kann ich neue Hintergründe zu den vorhandenen hinzufügen? Wo ist der Ordner wo die Standarthintergründe drin sind.



das is nach jeden boot bei mir, dann einfach taskleiste woanders hinziehen (dag+drop, geht auch ohne drop xD), also von unten nach oben oder wohin auch immer, dann wirds wieder alles angezeigt bei mir ^^


----------



## CiSaR (17. Januar 2009)

Also Bitdefender 2009 und der F@H Tray Client laufen beide ohne Probleme, genauso Firefox 2.0.20.


----------



## mad-onion (17. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe die Beta nun seit 2 Tagen installiert (64 bit) und schon erste Erfahrungen sammeln können.
Meine Konfig steht ja in der Sig.
Grafikkartentreiber lassen sich nur mit Windows Update erneuern, der Catalyst 8.12 lässt sich nicht installieren.
falls noch jemand Command & Conquer 3 und oder Kanes Rache installieren möchte, hier ein paar Tips:

Die Installation von C&C 3 Tiberium Wars muss im Kompatiblitätsmodus zu Windows XP SP" und als Administrator ausgeführt werden, ebenso wie die ".exe" des Spiels. funktioniert nicht in der Grundversion, erst ab Patch v1.09. Sonst kommt eine Fehlermeldung dass entweder Direct X 9 installiert werden muss oder der Grafikkarten- oder Soundtreiber richtig installiert werden müssten.
Das Addon "Kanes Rache" verlangt noch mehr Einfühlungsvermögen, hier muss auch die ".msi" -Datei auf der Installations-DVD im Kompatiblitätsmodus zu XP SP2 sein, sonst scheitert die Installation aufgrund fehlender Rechte. Auch hier muss erst mindestens Patch v1.02. Hier ist ebenfalls der Kompatiblitätsmodus zu XP SP2 und Administratorrechte anzuwenden. Ein Bug lässt sich derzeit noch nicht von mir beheben, die Sprache  ist Englisch und lässt sich auch nicht in Deutsch umändern.


----------



## endgegner (18. Januar 2009)

Ich habe nochmal eine frage ich habe ein Thread unter Strategiespiele eröffnet.
Der Thread heißt C&C Tiberium Wars unter Win 7.
Könnte ihr da mal rein schauen und mir Antworten geben wenn jemand weiß warum oder soll ich die frage nochmal hier rein stellen?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/38186-c-c-tiberium-wars-unter-win-7-a.html


----------



## hills (18. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute

Sagt mal hat einer von euch Erfolgreich Fallout 3 installieren können?
Ich meine jetzt so das man es unter den Spielen findet, und das man Updates istallieren kann.


----------



## OCFreak (19. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schon Guildwars oder Juiced 2 zum laufen gebracht?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. Januar 2009)

Wann endet eig. die Betalizenz ? Meine was von Juli 2009 oder dergleichen gelesen zu haben...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Januar 2009)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Wann endet eig. die Betalizenz ? Meine was von Juli 2009 oder dergleichen gelesen zu haben...


Am 01.08.2009
Siehe auch hierzu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...t-von-windows-7-verlaengern-3.html#post499310


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Januar 2009)

Ist die nicht schon bis zum 02.08.09 "verlängert" worden (wenn man bei einem Tag von Verlängerung reden kann)? Möglicherweise wird man die Beta soagr noch länger nutzen können, nämlich dann, wenn das Release nach hinten Verschoben wird.


----------



## CiSaR (20. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Am 01.08.2009
> Siehe auch hierzu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...t-von-windows-7-verlaengern-3.html#post499310



Das ist für Leute die keinen Key haben, ansonsten war vom 29. August die Rede.


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2009)

kann mir jemand ne kostenlose firewall für windows 7 empfehlen, die auch ohne probleme läuft? 

bis jetzt scheiden Comodo Firewall und Zone Alarm aus.. :/


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Januar 2009)

Die Windows Firewall? *lach*
Windows Defender?


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2009)

wenn mir noch einer auf meine frage mit WINDOWS-FIREWALL antwortet raste ich aus! 

also es stehen jetzt zur auswahl: Kaspersky oder Norton 360 (beide in der Beta direkt für Windows 7 )

was empfehlt ihr mir?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann erkläre mir mal, warum Windows 7 Beta nach dem 01.08.2009 in einen inaktivierten Zustand wechselt.


----------



## CiSaR (20. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal, warum Windows 7 Beta nach dem 01.08.2009 in einen inaktivierten Zustand wechselt.



Warst du in der Zukunft?
Ich bin der Meinung das ich irgendwo von diesem Datum gelesen habe und das dieses Datum von Microsoft kam.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Warst du in der Zukunft?
> Ich bin der Meinung das ich irgendwo von diesem Datum gelesen habe und das dieses Datum von Microsoft kam.


Weshalb in die Zukunft reisen, wenn sich die Zukunft im Bios befindet:


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich hab mal zu diesem Thema das Datum im Bios auf ein Zeitpunkt nach dem 01.08.09 gesetzt.
> Und so siehts dann mit einem zuvor aktivierten Windows 7 Beta nach dem 01.08.2009 aus:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CiSaR (20. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Weshalb in die Zukunft reisen, wenn sich die Zukunft im Bios befindet:



Was passiert wenn du auf Windows jetzt aktivieren gehst?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn du auf Windows jetzt aktivieren gehst?


Wäre möglich gewesen das sich Win7 aktivieren hätte lassen. 
Aber auch nur deshalb, da ab einer Verbindung mit dem I-Net wieder die richtige Zeit gegolten hätte.


----------



## CiSaR (20. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wäre möglich gewesen das sich Win7 aktivieren hätte lassen.
> Aber auch nur deshalb, da ab einer Verbindung mit dem I-Net wieder die richtige Zeit gegolten hätte.



Da bis August noch lange hin ist mach ich mir da jetzt keine Gedanken drüber.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Da bis August noch lange hin ist mach ich mir da jetzt keine Gedanken drüber.


Jepp...
Und bis dahin wird es sicher noch die ein oder andere Folgeversion geben


----------



## CiSaR (20. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Jepp...
> Und bis dahin wird es sicher noch die ein oder andere Folgeversion geben



Das denke ich auch.


----------



## Piy (20. Januar 2009)

ack, bis august legal ein kostenloses windows... sowas sollten die jedes jahr machen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (21. Januar 2009)

AlterKadaver schrieb:


> wenn mir noch einer auf meine frage mit WINDOWS-FIREWALL antwortet raste ich aus!



äähm, ist die wineigene firewall so schlecht, oder wie versteh ich das???
hatte unter win 98 mal zonealarm, unter w2k auch aber seit xp hab ich sowas nie wieder genutzt und immer nur die wineigene gelassen. hatte in den jahren grad 2 oder 3 mal ein virus und sonstiges noch nie. regelmäßiger scan von meinem avk2009 , und jo nich alles aufmachen an e-post was glänzt. 
das hatte bisher immer gelangt.
hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## CiSaR (21. Januar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> äähm, ist die wineigene firewall so schlecht, oder wie versteh ich das???
> hatte unter win 98 mal zonealarm, unter w2k auch aber seit xp hab ich sowas nie wieder genutzt und immer nur die wineigene gelassen. hatte in den jahren grad 2 oder 3 mal ein virus und sonstiges noch nie. regelmäßiger scan von meinem avk2009 , und jo nich alles aufmachen an e-post was glänzt.
> das hatte bisher immer gelangt.
> hoffe das bleibt so



Seh ich auch so. Die Windows Firewall und die Firewall vom Router reichen mir.


----------



## AlterKadaver (21. Januar 2009)

es geht mir dabei einzig und allein um das blocken von internetverbindungen.

kann das die win-firewall seit neuestem auch? (wenn ja, nehm ich alles zurück  )


----------



## CiSaR (21. Januar 2009)

AlterKadaver schrieb:


> es geht mir dabei einzig und allein um das blocken von internetverbindungen.
> 
> kann das die win-firewall seit neuestem auch? (wenn ja, nehm ich alles zurück  )



Die von Windows 7 solls wohl können aber erst ab RC1.


----------



## benjasso (21. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gehts es jetzt schon.


----------



## Cleenz (22. Januar 2009)

Servus Leute!

Hab ein kleines Problem! Hab mir eben Windows 7 draufgekloppt und wollte es mal ausprobieren. Allerdings bekomme ich hier gerade Augenkrebs weil die Aero Oberfläche bei mir nicht geht bzw. an ist. Hab irgendwie auch nicht gefunden wo man die einstellen kann.

Helft mir bitte!

Dangeschöön!


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. Januar 2009)

Sys ?

neuen grafiktreiber drauf ?


----------



## killer89 (22. Januar 2009)

Sehr ausführlich, ich muss mir das ganze mal abbonieren, damit ich am Ball bleib 

MfG


----------



## hills (22. Januar 2009)

*Windows 7 und Kaspersky Beta*      			 			Hi Leute

Ich hab ja Windows 7 drauf, und mir diese Kaspersky Beta installiert die einem Windows anzeigt. Jetzt wollte ich mal ein anderes Progie testen (bei Steam ist ein Problem mit Kaspersky) doch ich kanns nicht Deinstallieren, Windows Installer bricht immer ab.
 Auch über die Systemsteuerung hab ich es schon Versucht, und im Abgesicherten Modus beides Klappt leider nicht.
Hab mir auch schon dieses Remov (oder wie mann das Schreibt) Tool von Kaspersky besorgt womit man Kaspersky Sachen deinstallieren kann, leider sagt mir das Tool das es keine Version gefunden hat.


Weiss einer von euch was ich machen kann?


----------



## killer89 (22. Januar 2009)

Formatieren und Avast nutzen ^^ also mit Avast für Vista hatte ich bisher keine Probleme ^^

MfG


----------



## hills (22. Januar 2009)

Na Formatieren wollte ich erst machen wenn ich es so nicht hinbekomme.


----------



## killer89 (22. Januar 2009)

War ja auch nur n Scherz ^^ könntest es sonst übers löschen der Reg-Einträge lösen etc.

MfG


----------



## hills (22. Januar 2009)

Meinste das es so einfach ist die Reg einträge einfach zu löschen? Es könnten dan doch noch Treiber oder solches drine bleiben oder?


----------



## El Hune (22. Januar 2009)

Ich verspreche mir viel mehr von Windows 7 als von VISTA aber ich HOFFE MAL das ARBEITSPLATZ nicht wieder COMPUTER heisst oder das man EIGENE DATEIN leichter finden kann und das man denn HINTERGRUND besser Verändern kann so wie in XP statt bei vista bei eigenschaften nur eine Seite für ein teil voll der Schrott wie kommt man auf so eine IDEE alles umzubennen?
Das ist für jeden der schon mal am Pc gearbeitet hat sehr umständlich und unbegreiflich.

(Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten)


----------



## Piy (22. Januar 2009)

sry, dich enttäuschen zu müssen, es heißt noch "computer" 

aber ich muss sagen, ich find alles super übersichtlich und als einsteiger-os würd ichs unbedingt empfehlen bisher ^^
klar muss man sich umgewöhnen von xp zu 7, aber das is ja normal... aber es ist wirklich alles schön übersichtlich


----------



## El Hune (22. Januar 2009)

Ja ein gewissen Draht der gewöhnung hab ich ja auch nichts aber muss die alles umbennant werden?
ist es wirklich nötig das bei Vista der hintergrund einstellung Auflösung und Desktop hintergrund oder Design alles einzelt eingestellt werden muss?

Und alles so langsam und Unübersichtlich ablaufen muss?
das fand ich schon nach 2min zittiere ECKKELHAFT

(Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten)


----------



## Piy (22. Januar 2009)

naja is eben alles ansichtssache 
aber wnen schon nich übersichtlicher, so isses doch eindeutig einfacher ^^


----------



## El Hune (22. Januar 2009)

was VISTA? machst du spass oder ist das nen witz?
PIY NE FRAGE 

wasn Pöbelei?


----------



## killer89 (22. Januar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Meinste das es so einfach ist die Reg einträge einfach zu löschen? Es könnten dan doch noch Treiber oder solches drine bleiben oder?


Ich seh schon, du hast wahrscheinlich gar keine Ahnung von der Registry... ich hatte gedacht, dass du alles, was Kaspersky enthält löscht, dann müsste es sich simpel und einfach auch der Ordner von der HDD löschen lassen, aber vllt hat ja noch jemand anders Ideen, wie du es vom PC runter bekommst.

MfG


----------



## Piy (22. Januar 2009)

El Hune schrieb:


> was VISTA? machst du spass oder ist das nen witz?
> PIY NE FRAGE
> 
> wasn Pöbelei?



nene, ich meinte schon 7. also jemand, der nie mit pc's zu tun hatte, kommt sicher leichter mit 7 zurecht, als mit xp. 

vista hab ich nie benutzt, kann dazu leider nichts sagen ^^


----------



## Unbesiegbar (22. Januar 2009)

ich hoff mal windows 7 ist Tausend mal besser als Vista 


besser als xp kann es ja nicht werden weil xp schon angewohnt ist


----------



## Unbesiegbar (22. Januar 2009)

Piy darf ich dich was fragen??


----------



## Piy (22. Januar 2009)

ja, xp wird auch garantiert nich von 7 verdrängt bei mir, aber als arbeitsoberfläche is 7 absolut geeignet ^^


kla, frag zu


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. Januar 2009)

arbeite auch sehr gerne mit windows 7.... ist absolut vertretbar. 

bin gespannt was die final noch aufzeigen wird


----------



## hills (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab nen Problem welches mir vorher so garnicht aufgefallen ist weiss daher nicht ab wann ich es hab.
Also ich habe Win7 installiert und gleich dannach mit dem IE den Fux gesaugt und installiert.
Seid dem benutze ich nur noch den Firefox.
Jetzt habe ich bei Steam auf einmal keine Verbindung mehr im Store und in der Comunity, welches ja beides auf den IE basiert (benutzt).
Jetzt hab ich mal getestet ob der IE alleine noch ins netzt kommt aber leider geht der nicht mehr Online, was kann das sein?


----------



## Piy (23. Januar 2009)

aus versehen mit ner firewall geblockt?


----------



## hills (23. Januar 2009)

Leider nein habe schon die Kaspersky Firewall kommplett deaktiviert bzw so löchrich gemacht das alles rein und raus gehen sollte.


----------



## hills (23. Januar 2009)

hills schrieb:


> *Windows 7 und Kaspersky Beta*                               Hi Leute
> 
> Ich hab ja Windows 7 drauf, und mir diese Kaspersky Beta installiert die einem Windows anzeigt. Jetzt wollte ich mal ein anderes Progie testen (bei Steam ist ein Problem mit Kaspersky) doch ich kanns nicht Deinstallieren, Windows Installer bricht immer ab.
> Auch über die Systemsteuerung hab ich es schon Versucht, und im Abgesicherten Modus beides Klappt leider nicht.
> ...




Ich habs hinbekommen, falls jemannd auch das Problem hat hier eine Lösung
Windows Explorer, Windows Update und Microsoft Installer stürzen einfach ab - WinVistaSide Forum


----------



## Piy (23. Januar 2009)

schon jemand genetzt? erfahrungen/probleme?

ich versuchs gleich ma xD


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Januar 2009)

Piy schrieb:


> schon jemand genetzt? erfahrungen/probleme?


Was ist "genetzt" ?


----------



## Wolf2660 (23. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was ist "genetzt" ?



Das frag ich mich auch gerade.


----------



## Piy (23. Januar 2009)

na lan oô


----------



## Wolf2660 (23. Januar 2009)

Auch du meinst VERNETZT, ahh edz. Ich hab schon meinen Läppi dranhängen gehabt mit XP pro drauf, funtzt besser als unter Vista. Sofort gefunden, alle Freigaben akzeptiert, einwandfrei


----------



## Piy (23. Januar 2009)

ja hab auch grad alles hinbekommen, geht super easy  

jetzt ersma rainboy6v2 zocken 

so 2. prob: virtuelkl cd sagt bei nem kumpel "side-by-side" konf falsch oder so... war bei mir nich oô


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (23. Januar 2009)

oder so is ne sehr präzise beschreibung ^^


----------



## hills (23. Januar 2009)

bei mir Funkt auf einmal das Steam Freinds in Game nicht mehr, hat das noch wer?


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Ich finds einfahc nur schlecht,ich hätte es schon längst wieder runtergehauen,wenn ich nich den Vorteil das es ein 64 bit os ist haben würde
BTW: Weiß jemand wie man den Media Center mehr Formate beibringen kann


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich finds einfahc nur schlecht,ich hätte es schon längst wieder runtergehauen,wenn ich nich den Vorteil das es ein 64 bit os ist haben würde
> BTW: Weiß jemand wie man den Media Center mehr Formate beibringen kann


 
von einer beta auf ein vollwertiges os zu schließen ist wohl eher sinnfrei...

es besteht optimierungsbedarf, klar, aber besser als vista finde ich es schon...


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt,das es ein vollwertiges OS ist,aber deswegen kann ic h doch erwarten das es wenigstens flv Dateien wiedergeben kann


----------



## killer89 (24. Januar 2009)

Kann das etwa XP oder Vista?

MfG


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Ja,mit Vista konnte ich das,bei meinen XP konnte das der Win Media player 11 auch,der 10 konnte es aber noch nicht.
Ich war gerade auf der microsoft Seite und flv steht nicht unter den unterstützten formaten,dennnoch konnte das mein wmp unter Vista und xp


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

hast du schon vlc installt?
vlt bringt der erst den Codec mit?


----------



## CiSaR (24. Januar 2009)

Oder du versuchst das K-Lite Codec Pack.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,mit Vista konnte ich das,bei meinen XP konnte das der Win Media player 11 auch


XP, Vista und Windows 7 können standardmäßig definitiv nichts mit FLV Dateien anfangen.

Wenn es bei dir unter XP/Vista funktioniert hat, dann wirst du sicherlich irgendwann mal ein Codec-Pack installiert haben


----------



## Piy (24. Januar 2009)

cccp z.b. 
Combined Community Codec Pack


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Nicht das ich wüsste,also bei XP kann es sein das es über ein Update ging,bei Vista bekam ich beim ersten abspielen die Meldung das das Format nicht unterstüzt wird ,und ob ich es trotzdem abspielen will,ich hab zugestimmt und es ging,danach bekam ich nie wieder sone Meldung,was ich auch interresant finde,das bei Win 7 in der Biblothe die Ordner in dennen die Videos sind zwar angezeigt werden ,aber wenn man diese öffnet,keine enthalten sind,wenn ich auf eine flv Datei klicke,bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung Video kann nich abgespielt werden


----------



## CiSaR (24. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste,also bei XP kann es sein das es über ein Update ging,bei Vista bekam ich beim ersten abspielen die Meldung das das Format nicht unterstüzt wird ,und ob ich es trotzdem abspielen will,ich hab zugestimmt und es ging,danach bekam ich nie wieder sone Meldung,was ich auch interresant finde,das bei Win 7 in der Biblothe die Ordner in dennen die Videos sind zwar angezeigt werden ,aber wenn man diese öffnet,keine enthalten sind,wenn ich auf eine flv Datei klicke,bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung Video kann nich abgespielt werden



Was für ein Format ist überhaupt dieses flv? Ich kenne ja einige aber dieses ist mir noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

Youtube schei*e


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Flash,nur die Bildqualität is schei_ße ,aber dafür verbraucht es nur wenig Speicehrplatz


----------



## Overlocked (25. Januar 2009)

Nächstes Problem bei mir: Die Spiele Leistung sinkt bei manchen Spielen nach einiger Zeit ins bodenlose.


----------



## Piy (25. Januar 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Nächstes Problem bei mir: Die Spiele Leistung sinkt bei manchen Spielen nach einiger Zeit ins bodenlose.



was denn so für spiele?
voller ram vllt? -> beispiel supreme commaner, stichwort 2gb


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2009)

Wie siehts mit der Soundkartenunterstützung aus? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...fi-xtreme-music-soundprobleme.html#post516609


----------



## killer89 (26. Januar 2009)

Meine Audigy will auch net... mal satter Sound und dann total verzerrt...

MfG


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Januar 2009)

Der sound is bei mir super,sogar besser als unter Vista.
Habt ihr eig auch Probleme mit euren Grakas unter Win 7?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (27. Januar 2009)

Also meine läuft wunderbar. Selbst mit dem Vista Betatreiber 185.20 (9800GT)

Wurde nach der Win7 installation auch ohne Probleme erkannt und mit einem gewissen grundtreiber bespielt.


----------



## klefreak (27. Januar 2009)

hab grade entdeckt, wie man (jetzt endlich) eine englische version sprachlich umschalten kann.

seit kurzem sind die von VIsta bekannten MUI /LIP files auch für Win7 erhältlich
--> Download Windows 7 Beta Language Interface Packs - For both client and server - Softpedia

einfach das passende file runterladen (iso) und mit winrar entpacken oder halt in ein virtuelles laufwerk/vm mounten ; danach unter den sprachoptionen "change language" auswählen und dann kann es losgehen

--> ca 200mb / sprachversion

siehe Bilder im Anhang

mfg Klemens


----------



## benjasso (28. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Info. Da die deutsche Übersetzung noch lückenhaft ist, kann ich da ja direkt auf Englisch umsteigen. Hast du die Glas-Effekte ausgeschaltet?


----------



## klefreak (28. Januar 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Da die deutsche Übersetzung noch lückenhaft ist, kann ich da ja direkt auf Englisch umsteigen. Hast du die Glas-Effekte ausgeschaltet?




naja, in der VM lassen die sich derzeit nicht anschalten da der Grafiktreiber von VMware das noch nicht uterstützt.

bin noch nicht dazugekommen Win7 auf die "richtige" platte zu installieren, das mache ich dann in den Semesterferien

mfg Klemens

ps: mit der qualität der übersetzung hast du recht, die ist lückenhaft


----------



## Mori (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen wie gefählt euch diese Windows 7-Bibliothek?
Ich finde ja da bleibt die übersicht ein bischen auf der Strecke und in der Adressleiste steht auch kein richtiger Pfad mehr!!!


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Februar 2009)

Wo bekomme ich jetzt noch die Win 7 Beta her? Deutsch wens geht.


----------



## giftsword (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe mal ne Frage..

Habt ihr auch manchmal Probleme mit eurer Grafikkarte das der ganze Bildschirm zu "wackeln" anfängt und zu verschwimmen..

Ich muss dan immer die dwm.exe beenden dan läuft es normal weiter...

Nur is dan auch der Grafikeffekt weg..

Gibts dafür ne Lösung oder ist meine Graka schrott?

Ich habe eine Geforce 7900GS


----------



## Tom3004 (17. Februar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Der sound is bei mir super,sogar besser als unter Vista.
> Habt ihr eig auch Probleme mit euren Grakas unter Win 7?


Ich hab eigentlich garkeine Probleme mit Grafikkarten bei Win 7. Läuft alles prima!

@ Crash Style... Ich glaube die gibt es nicht mehr.. Ich hab mir allerdings eine englische 64 Bit+ eine deutsche 64 Bit auf DVD gebrannt.
@ giftsword... ICh hab noch nie so ein Problem gehabt. Bau mal eine andere Grafikkarte ein und guck dann ob alles läuft, dann weißt du ob sie kaputt ist.


----------



## computertod (17. Februar 2009)

mal ne Frage: kann man Windows 7 eig. wieder "deinstallieren"? unter "Computer" -> "rechte Maustaste" gibts so ne Funktion "Vorgängerversion wiederherstellen", müsste das nicht sowas sein?


----------



## killer89 (17. Februar 2009)

Nein, geht meines Wissens nach nicht, man sollte es ohnehin auf ne extra-Platte installieren 

MfG


----------



## computertod (17. Februar 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Nein, geht meines Wissens nach nicht, man sollte es ohnehin auf ne extra-Platte installieren
> 
> MfG



schlecht, denn ich habe es auf dem PC meiner Eltern neben Vista auf ne 2. Partition installiert, und von dem (shit)Fertig-Pc is keine Vista DVD vorhanden, nur ne RecoveryDVD


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (17. Februar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> schlecht, denn ich habe es auf dem PC meiner Eltern neben Vista auf ne 2. Partition installiert, und von dem (shit)Fertig-Pc is keine Vista DVD vorhanden, nur ne RecoveryDVD




dann ab backup und recovern (wenns denn nötig ist ?!)


----------



## computertod (17. Februar 2009)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> dann ab backup und recovern (wenns denn nötig ist ?!)



nötig werden sollte es erst am 1. August, da ich meine Kopie aktiviert habe

noch ne Frage: da Win7 ab 1. August nicht mehr bootet und im Bootloader Vista auch mit drine steht, bootet Vista dann noch?


----------



## killer89 (17. Februar 2009)

Berichten Nach überschreibt Win7 den Bootloader..., könnte also Probleme geben... und ach ja, du hast im übrigen dem Ganzen zugestimmt beim Download (von wegen eigenes System zum Testen usw.)
Du solltest aber mit dem Key von deinem PC und einem Datenträger von Vista ganz einfach Vista installieren können. Schließlich ist der Key wichtig für die Vista-Version, nicht die CD, da kann man jede Vista-CD nehmen (auch gebrannte, wie schon bei XP)

MfG


----------



## Selyroth (17. Februar 2009)

naja, sollte denke ich gehen. ich hab win7 auch neben winXP installiert, auf eine 2. Partition. Und winXP kann ich ohne probleme starten.


----------



## computertod (17. Februar 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Berichten Nach überschreibt Win7 den Bootloader..., könnte also Probleme geben... und ach ja, du hast im übrigen dem Ganzen zugestimmt beim Download (von wegen eigenes System zum Testen usw.)
> Du solltest aber mit dem Key von deinem PC und einem Datenträger von Vista ganz einfach Vista installieren können. Schließlich ist der Key wichtig für die Vista-Version, nicht die CD, da kann man jede Vista-CD nehmen (auch gebrannte, wie schon bei XP)
> 
> MfG



wird meinen Eltern nicht so gefallen wenn ich in den Sommerferien dann ihren PC plattmachen muss, Vista DVD währe nicht das Problem
das mit dem eigenen System zum Testen hat mich nicht wirklich interessiert, da ich Win7 ursprünglich nur auf meinen System installieren wollte, da ist es kein Problem mal eben neu aufzusetzen, nur hat mich interessiert wie es so is, wenn man Win7 auf nem Acer Aspire M1100 Fertig-PC mit nem 14" Röhrenmonitor installiert und es sich da so verhält, bis jetzt jedenfalls ganz gut, konnte sogar meine Eltern davon überzeugen Win7 zu nutzen, Vista wird eigentlich nur noch gestartet um Bankgeschäft zu tätigen, da da laut meiner Mutter der Internet Explorer seit der installation von Win7 nicht mehr funktioniert

EDIT:


Selyroth schrieb:


> naja, sollte denke ich gehen. ich hab win7 auch neben winXP installiert, auf eine 2. Partition. Und winXP kann ich ohne probleme starten.



ich meinte eigentlich, wenn die Testzeit von Win7 abgelaufen ist, bei mir funktioniert Dualboot mit XP und Vista


----------



## killer89 (17. Februar 2009)

Naja... Win7 soll man eh nicht für den alltäglichen Gebrauch nutzen (stand da auch...) 
Obs nun so ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die "Deinstallation" von Win7 wohl nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ist... bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher... . Versucht macht klug sag ich da nur 

MfG


----------



## Selyroth (17. Februar 2009)

naja, vorschlaghammer genommen und die festplatte streicheln xD

najo, denke, einfach die partition killen. iwie gehts ja, was der bootmanager dann macht, kann ich allerdings net sagen...

sollte aber dennoch noch funktionieren, selbst wenn win7 den dienst verweigern wird..


----------



## killer89 (18. Februar 2009)

Ja, das meinte ich mit "nicht ohne weiteres", schließlich weiß man ja nicht, was Win7 vielleicht noch auf die andere Partition geschrieben hat... Sicherheitskopien sollte man ohnehin anfertigen vor so einem Schritt

MfG


----------



## Piy (6. März 2009)

so leute, der neue beta-treiber von geforce verursacht einen fehler, der es mir nichtmehr erlaubt, dvd's zu sehen...

181.71

fehlermeldung:
Windows Media Player kann die DVD aufgrund eines Problems beim digitalen Kopierschutz zwischen DVD-Laufwerk, Decoder und Grafikkarte nicht wiedergeben. Versuchen Sie, einen aktualisierten Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren.


----------



## push@max (7. März 2009)

Ich habe ein kleines/großes Problem mit Seven.

Gerade hatte ich noch ein Problem mit Vista...nach dem Ladebalken beim Systemstart kam die Meldung "No Video-Signal", die Leuchte vom Monitor wurde rot und nichts ging mehr.

Da ich keine Lust hatte, mich damit lange aufzuhalten, habe ich kurzfristig Windows 7 installiert.

Nun habe ich das gleiche Problem...nach dem Lade-Screen kommt die gleiche Meldung, die Platte rattert dabei aber weiter, nach ca.1 min startet der PC neu.

Woran könnte das liegen? Wahrscheinlich Probleme mit der Grafikkarte, oder?


----------



## killer89 (8. März 2009)

Ich würd eher auf den Treiber tippen... versuch mal den abgesicherten Modus... wenns dann noch nich geht mal ne andere Karte 

MfG


----------



## push@max (8. März 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Ich würd eher auf den Treiber tippen... versuch mal den abgesicherten Modus... wenns dann noch nich geht mal ne andere Karte
> 
> MfG



Habe mittlerweile jeden Modus ausprobiert, der zur Auswahl stand...leider immer das gleiche Problem. Eine andere Karte habe ich nicht.

Komisch ist aber, dass XP problemlos startet, Vista konnte nicht, nach der Formatierung von Vista läuft Seven auch nicht.


----------



## push@max (10. März 2009)

Habe das Problem gefunden, Vista/Seven kam nicht damit zurecht, dass ich meinen neuen TV per HDMI angeschlossen hatte.

Also erstmal gebootet, dann den TV angeschlossen und konfiguriert und danach geht es


----------



## killer89 (10. März 2009)

*räusper* das sollte man auch dazu sagen  ein TV ist nicht gerade ein Monitor 

MfG


----------



## xxcenturioxx (10. März 2009)

Wenn man keinerlei Ansprüche an hanlbwegs genau farbwiedergabe und Weißabgleich.. Dann ist enn Tv als Moni absolut ok.


----------



## killer89 (10. März 2009)

Naja... ich wollte damit auch eigentlich nur sagen, dass es geholfen hätte von vornherein zu sagen, dass man den Monitor getauscht hat bzw. das Bildausgabegerät (um es zu verallgemeinern  )

MfG


----------



## push@max (10. März 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Naja... ich wollte damit auch eigentlich nur sagen, dass es geholfen hätte von vornherein zu sagen, dass man den Monitor getauscht hat bzw. das Bildausgabegerät (um es zu verallgemeinern  )
> 
> MfG



Ich habe jetzt den TV und TFT an meine Grafikkarte angeschlossen...dass der TV angeschlossen ist, habe ich einfach alleine vergessen, deshalb habe ich es hier auch nicht erwähnt.

Darauf zu zocken in FullHD ist einfach das beste.


----------



## push@max (12. März 2009)

An alle ATI'ler.

Ich habe für meine HD4870 den Catalyst 9.2 installiert...allerdings scheint er nicht ganz kompatibel zu sein, weil ich das CCC nicht starten kann und mit RivaTuner den Takt nicht ändern kann.

In der Liste fehlen irgendwelche dll-Dateien vom Treiber.

Habt ihr das Problem auch? Welcher Treiber funktioniert bei euch problemlos?


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (13. März 2009)

Bin gestern auch auf Seven umgetsiegen und muß sagen, es hat sich gelohnt.
Nur an Treibern fehlt es noch..... Aber ansonsten iss es ganz ok...


----------



## killer89 (13. März 2009)

Hab gestern mal mit 4 Gig-RAM (3070 MB werden erkannt) Win7 beglückt und muss sagen es läuft geschmeidiger als vorher.
Auch wenn MS es schlanker machen wollte, so spricht das ja nicht gerade dafür...

MfG


----------



## push@max (13. März 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch auf Seven umgetsiegen und muß sagen, es hat sich gelohnt.
> Nur an Treibern fehlt es noch..... Aber ansonsten iss es ganz ok...



Obwohl mir am Microsoft-Stand auf der Cebit gesagt wurde, dass alle Vista-Treiber 100% kompatibel zu Seven sind...


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (13. März 2009)

das mit der kompatibilität zu Vista Treibern habe ich auch gehört. Funktionieren tut es nur nicht ganz so wie sich das Microsoft gedacht hat.
Mein die meisten Vistatreiber zu meinem Mobo wollen nicht so ganz mit Win7 nur der Treiber zu meiner Soundkarte (TerraTec Aureon) hat gefunzt....


----------



## push@max (13. März 2009)

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass das CCC von ATI unter Seven noch nicht funktioniert...der Treiber an sich allerdings schon.


----------



## aurionkratos (13. März 2009)

Bei mir hat das CCC auch Probleme in den neueren Versionen unter Win7 gemacht. Der 8.12 schnurrt aber wie ein Kätzchen.


----------



## Kingheadz (13. März 2009)

Ich habe leider auch ein Treiberproblem mit Seven. 
Sonst läuft es super, nur ohne Ton. Die Treiber von meinem Asus Rampage II Extreme lassen sich einfach ned installn. Es kommt immer, dass mein Betriebssystem nicht unterstützt wird. Hab auch schon versucht zuerst die Chipsatz-Treiber zu installn und den Treiber mit dem Kompatibilitätsassistenten auszuführen, funzt aber alles ned.

Weiß da vielleicht jemand nen Rat?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## aurionkratos (13. März 2009)

Zumindest bei meinen ASUS-Treibern für mein Board gab es zwei verschiedenen Setup-Dateien für jeden Treiber. Bei einer hat er auch gemekert bzgl. nicht unterstützter Version, die andere ging aber reibungslos.


----------



## Kingheadz (13. März 2009)

Hab mal 2 Screenshots gemacht, welche Setup-Datei soll ich nehmen?
Probiert hab ich schon "AsusSetup" und "Setup", geht beides ned; vielleicht in irgendeinem Unterordner?
Die Bilder zeigen den Chipsatz-Treiber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (13. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung, aber hast du schonmal versucht den Realtek-Treiber zu installieren oder ist das das Board ohne Onboard-Sound?

MfG


----------



## Kingheadz (13. März 2009)

Genau da liegt das Problem, bei dem Board lag eine Soundkarte dabei; und zwar die [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SupremeFX X-Fi. Da wird der Realtake Treiber wenig nutzen.
[/FONT]


----------



## killer89 (13. März 2009)

Das ist schlecht... schonmal nach nem ADI-Treiber gesucht? Ist ja n ADI-Chip (oder so ähnlich)

MfG


----------



## push@max (13. März 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das CCC auch Probleme in den neueren Versionen unter Win7 gemacht. Der 8.12 schnurrt aber wie ein Kätzchen.



Danke für den Hinweis...werde das gleich mal ausprobieren.

Weil ohne CCC kann ich meinen TV nicht ansprechen und konfigurieren.


----------



## push@max (20. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man die Benutzerkontensteuerung ausmacht?

Die fragt ja wirklich bei jedem Mist um Urlaubnis!


----------



## benjasso (20. März 2009)

Systemsteuerung->Benutzerkonten->Einstellungen der Benutzerkontensteuerung ändern


----------



## push@max (21. März 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> Systemsteuerung->Benutzerkonten->Einstellungen der Benutzerkontensteuerung ändern



Danke


----------



## CrashStyle (21. März 2009)

Wan soll den der RC kommen?


----------



## msix38 (23. März 2009)

Ein Problem habe ich jetzt ich kann bei Win7 (Arbeitsplatz) nicht auf meine XP Partition und somit nicht auf meine XP Dateien zugreifen...jemand schnell nen Rat parat?
Danke

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, musst nur nen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen.


----------



## neo3 (24. März 2009)

Hallo!

Kann man win7 noch irgendwo herunterladen? Ich würde es gerne noch testen, habe auch einen 64bit-key bekommen, nur auf der MS-Seite kann man die Beta nicht mehr ziehen... 

(habe schon etwas gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden...)

danke,
christian


----------



## neo3 (30. März 2009)

ok... anscheinend geht das nicht mehr?!


----------



## killer89 (30. März 2009)

Scheint so... einfach mal auf den RC warten 

MfG


----------



## push@max (6. April 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation von Daemon Tools. Während der Installation muss ein Neustart durchgeführt werden, damit sich die SPTD-Treiber installieren.

Nach dem Neustart wird normalerweise die Installation automatisch fortgesetzt (z.B bei XP), hier fragt er mich, ob ich wirklich die Installation ausführen möchte. Wenn ich 'ja' klicke, beginnt die Installation von vorne...wieder mit Neustart usw. 

Wie kriege ich diese ständige Benutzerabfrage weg?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. April 2009)

@push@max
Soweit mir bekannt ist soll Daemon Tool inkompatibel zu Windows 7 sein.
Steht auch auf deren Homepage: **Windows 7 wird NICHT UNTERSTÜTZT


----------



## computertod (6. April 2009)

irgendwie kann ich bei mir unter Win7 keine Videos mehr anschauen, mein PC freezt immer wenn ich das Video öffne, egal ob @Stock oder OCED bzw. mit DDR2-533 oder DDR2-667 
ist aber auch noch nicht lang, erst seit 1-2Wochen


----------



## killer89 (6. April 2009)

Vllt wurde auch ein "Update" eingespielt, dass den ganzen Murks instabil macht!? Sowas in der Art hatten wir neulich auf Arbeit...

MfG


----------



## computertod (6. April 2009)

das is ja der witz, auf meinem PC wo´s nicht läuft hab ich kein I-net, hab nur den MP3-Pacht installiert


----------



## killer89 (6. April 2009)

Irgendwas musste ja gemacht haben, überleg mal ganz scharf 

MfG


----------



## computertod (7. April 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Irgendwas musste ja gemacht haben, überleg mal ganz scharf
> 
> MfG



ja, GTA IV installiert


----------



## killer89 (7. April 2009)

Da haben wir doch schon den Fehler  vllt wurde dabei ja ein Teil installiert, was sich mit der SW (womit spielst du eig. ab?) beißt? Ich mein bei GTA IV wird ja ne ganze Menge mitinstalliert.

MfG


----------



## computertod (7. April 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Da haben wir doch schon den Fehler  vllt wurde dabei ja ein Teil installiert, was sich mit der SW (womit spielst du eig. ab?) beißt? Ich mein bei GTA IV wird ja ne ganze Menge mitinstalliert.
> 
> MfG



naja, ich hab nur den Social Club und noch iwas(name fällt mir nicht ein) mit installiert



> (womit spielst du eig. ab?)



was meinst du damit?


----------



## killer89 (7. April 2009)

Ja, die SW, mit der du Vids abspielst  oder hab ich das jetzt blauäugig überlesen??? Bitte drauf hinweisen, dann weiß ich, dass ich ne neue Brille brauch.

MfG


----------



## computertod (7. April 2009)

achso, ich habs bis jetzt nur mit dem Windoof Media Player versucht, werds aber heute auch mal mit VLC probieren


----------



## msix38 (7. April 2009)

Was willst du denn alles abspielen?
Falls du einen Player brauchst, der alles kann:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/VLC-media-player_13005928.html


----------



## computertod (7. April 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn alles abspielen?
> Falls du einen Player brauchst, der alles kann:
> 
> VLC media player - Download - CHIP Online



abspielen will ich eig. nur *.avi Dateien
den VLC hab ich schon


----------



## computertod (9. April 2009)

habs mal mit dem VLC probiert, mit dem funktionierts, GTA IV deinstalliert, funktioniert immer noch nicht(mit dem Windoof player)


----------



## killer89 (9. April 2009)

Naja... VLC ist ja auch besser als der Windows-Murks...

Wann kommt eig. der RC?

MfG


----------



## DON (10. April 2009)

Hab bei mir jetzt auch ma Windows 7 installiert hab da aber noch ein problem und zwar habe ich erst XP und dann Seven installiert, dann hatte ich aber ein problem mit xp und musste es reparieren und jetzt bootet nur noch XP weis einer wie man das wieder richten kann das ich wieder ein bootmenü habe wo ich das OS wählen kann. Mit einem Trick kann ich aber trotzdem windows 7 booten is mir durch ein zufall passiert habe ne pcgh DVD mit der linux seite im Laufwerk liegen gelassen dann hat der gebootet und in dem menü wo man wählen kann wie man booten habe ich von 1.Festplatte gewählt und dann hatte ich das bootmenü wo ich dann seven oder XP wählen konnte aber das klappt nur über die pcgh DVD wenn ich ohne DVD starte bootet nur XP. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Moscheck (28. April 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Naja... VLC ist ja auch besser als der Windows-Murks...
> 
> Wann kommt eig. der RC?
> 
> MfG




5 Mai. 

quelle: pcgh.de ^^ War mal irgendwo ne News musst mal suchen


----------



## Moscheck (28. April 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Naja... VLC ist ja auch besser als der Windows-Murks...
> 
> Wann kommt eig. der RC?
> 
> MfG




5 Mai. 

quelle: pcgh.de ^^ War mal irgendwo ne News musst mal suchen 

//Edit lol erst jetzt das Datum gesehen.. sry


----------



## djfussel (30. April 2009)

Moscheck schrieb:


> 5 Mai.
> 
> quelle: pcgh.de ^^ War mal irgendwo ne News musst mal suchen
> 
> //Edit lol erst jetzt das Datum gesehen.. sry




Heute kommt der RC für Abonenten von Technet und MSDN.

hab da jemanden der abonennt ist und es auf meinen server uppt.

gebe dann noch bekannt wo es geladen werden kann wenn es oben ist.

Sowohl 32 als auch 64 bit als komplettversion des RC oder wenn man nur das offizelle Sprachpaket will dann dass auch extra.


----------



## Cionara (1. Mai 2009)

Hui feine Sache. Ich will mir den RC auch laden.
Was nimmt man denn am besten 32 Bit oder 64 Bit ?
Das 32 Bit OS erkennt nur max 3,5GB Speicher oder ?
Oder war das nur bei XP so ?
Und bei 64 Bit hört man immer von Kompabilitätsproblemen ^^
Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## killer89 (1. Mai 2009)

lad dir beides 
32 bit *kann lediglich 4GB Speicher verwalten bzw. adressieren, also werdens auch nur 3,5 GB sein, wie bei XP auch*
Die Kompatibilität von 64 bit hat sich schon stark verbessert, das größte Übel war in der Anfangszeit...

MfG


----------



## aurionkratos (1. Mai 2009)

Sofern man auch nur halbwegs aktuelle Hardware hat, sollte es für alles 64Bit Treiber geben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Mai 2009)

Wäre an der Zeit, den Thread wiederzubeleben, nachdem der RC da ist, oder?

Windows 7 Release Candidate Download: RC als Download verfügbar (Update) - Windows 7, Release Candidate, Download,


----------



## philcrack23 (5. Mai 2009)

Kann nicht meckern. Habe jetzt mein Windows 7 optimal eingerichtet. Kleinere Änderungen kommen noch...Gadgets usw. 

Download heute um 13:00 Uhr --> 13:25 Uhr wars fertig --> Image brennen und installation bis 14:30 Uhr --> Einkaufen gegangen --> Windows 7 angepasst und alle Software installiert bis 17:00 Uhr und jetzt bin ich schon fleißig dabei es zu testen. Keine Abstütze oder inkompatible Hardware / kleine indiskrepanzen mit Software schon, aber alles zu beheben. Könnte sich doch glatt als Vista Ersatz durchmogeln.

Angeblich ist der Verkaufsstart zum 23.10.2009 angesetzt. Ich habe am 22.10. Geburtstag und ratet mal was ich mir dann kaufe?? 

Anbei mein Desktop so wie ichs mir eingerichtet habe ( stolz bin ich auf meine Schnellstartleiste... wiedergefunden..lol. ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## fehe.dr (5. Mai 2009)

hab grad win7 x64 installiert in vm ware ... (hab leider grad weder einen rohling noch eine 2te platte zur hand) ... nicht schlecht ... installation war in 20min abgeschlossen ...


----------



## philcrack23 (5. Mai 2009)

Lass dir das nicht entgehen. Auch in einer VM kannst du nie die richtigen Vorzüge genießen.
Aber die Installation ist schon der Hammer. War aber in der Vista x64 Version nicht unerheblich, so ca. 10 Minuten unterschied. Wer denkt da noch an XP.


----------



## fehe.dr (5. Mai 2009)

werd es auch nochma richtig auf platte installiern... aber wie gesagt hab grad keine 2te zur hand ... und mein xp will ich mir nicht grad zerschiessen ... das is noch schön frisch


----------



## StuffzEierdieb (5. Mai 2009)

bin gerade dabei zu ziehen. 

will aber mein vista behalten. kann ich bei der installation wie gewohnt ne andere platte/partition auswählen oder muss ich vorher was ändern? thx for help


----------



## philcrack23 (5. Mai 2009)

Fein... Aber mir stellt sich noch die Frage, wieso will und macht das Microsoft so? Ich meine die RC so kurz nachdem MSDN User sie downloaden konnten. Die müssen sich doch verars**t vorkommen. Ich denke nicht das sie noch einen erheblichen Beitrag leisten wenn zig millionen User darauf Zugriff haben. 
Ich kann mich an solch früheren Situationen nicht erinnern.



StuffzEierdieb schrieb:


> bin gerade dabei zu ziehen.
> will aber mein vista behalten. kann ich bei der installation wie gewohnt ne andere platte/partition auswählen oder muss ich vorher was ändern? thx for help


 
Ganz normal die Installation starten und später nicht ein "Update" auswählen sondern "Benutzerdefinierte installation". Hier kannst du eine andere Partition / Platte wählen. Der Bootmanager sieht jetzt beim start Windows 7 als erstes mit 30 Sekunden. Würde aber die Einstellungen über Vista ändern.. Also Systemsteuerung--> System--> Erweitert--> Starten und Wiederherstellen. Standard Betriebsystem und Zeit wählen--> fertig
Ich hatte bisher beine Bugs oder Probleme Beta´s parallel auf einer Platte zu installieren. Denke das ist alles nur Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Aber trotzdem auf deine eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Riezonator (5. Mai 2009)

hi

hat jmd. den Surfstick 2 von o2 mit windows 7 also bei mir geht es nicht 

software ok 
startet auch ok
nur wenn ich auf verbinden gehe steht da verbindung erfolglos =(

wenn jmd. ne lösung hat bitte so schnell wie möglich posten


----------



## philcrack23 (5. Mai 2009)

Hab den Web´n´walk Stick von der Telekom. Die original Treiber funktionierten niemals unter X64 Vista/Windows 7. Vom Hersteller Option gabs seperate Treiber in form von GlobeTrotterConnect.

Schau mal welcher Hersteller das bei deinem O2 Stick ist.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Mai 2009)

Wie groß sollte die Partition für Win7 sein? Kann sie kleiner als die für Vista ausfallen?


----------



## killer89 (6. Mai 2009)

6 GB sollen laut heise.de reichen für die Win-Installation  aber ich würd mal so 30 ansetzen 

MfG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Mai 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> 6 GB sollen laut heise.de reichen für die Win-Installation  aber ich würd mal so 30 ansetzen
> 
> MfG




Ich hab hier noch ne 25gb-Partie mit Vista, das ich nie benutze, "frei". Da werde ich es mal rüber bügeln.


----------



## Loki2643 (7. Mai 2009)

Ist der RC schon so weit, dass man umsteigen kann? oder lohnt er sich noch mehr zum nebenbei testen denn zum hauptsächlich nutzen?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (7. Mai 2009)

Funktioniert beim Rc das PC Complete Backup anständig??
Hat das mal jemand versucht?


----------



## Cionara (7. Mai 2009)

Wollte mal unter WIn7 64 Bit den 3dMark06 testen aber er findet die Open32.dll nicht. 
In welches Verzeichnis muss ich die manuell reinkopieren weiß das wer ? in Windows\SysWOW64 funzts net...


----------



## computertod (7. Mai 2009)

ich hab am Dienstag Abend auch noch Win 7 RC 64bit installiert, allerdings bekomm ich meine Creative Live! 5.1 Karte nicht zum laufen, weder mit 32 oder 64bit Treiber, noch im Kompitabilitätsmodus für Vista/XP
OnBoard funzt zwar is aber halt sch****
need Help


----------



## killer89 (7. Mai 2009)

Naja... da wirst du wohl lange kein Land sehen... schließlich werden die Karten selbst unter Vista nicht richtig unterstützt... Creative halt...

MfG


----------



## computertod (7. Mai 2009)

naja, unter Build 7000 32bit ging sie aber


----------



## killer89 (7. Mai 2009)

hmmm... naja... du sagst es ja schon fast selbst... vermutlich tuts der 64bit Treiber einfach nicht... so neu ist die Karte ja auch net 

MfG


----------



## computertod (7. Mai 2009)

hab mal die *.inf Datei des treibers installiert und erkennt sie zwar, aber er zeigt immer nen Fehler an


----------



## Cionara (7. Mai 2009)

Hab den 3d mark 06 jetzt zum laufen bekommen. Von 19.800 Punkte WINXP32 auf 17.400 Win7-64  omg -.-


----------



## killer89 (7. Mai 2009)

Tolle Wurst  ich häng unter Vista x64 bei 92xx Punkten?
Gibts da noch n Trick? 
Bin mal gespannt, was ich unter 7 rausbekomme, wenn ichs am WE mal installier 

MfG


----------



## Cionara (7. Mai 2009)

Ok also bei mir waren paar Sachen im Treiber verstellt.
Sind jetzt 18.300 anstatt 19.800.


----------



## Gutewicht (8. Mai 2009)

Hey Jungs, ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Windows seven Treiber.

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen den Build 7100 (also RC) gedownloaded. Dann alles gesichert und Seven auf die formatierte Hdd installiert. Hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt. 

Nun zu den Fragen:

1. Mein Onboard Netzwerkcontroller (Asus P5Q Pro) wurde von Anfang an ohne Treiber erkannt und funktioniert bisher auch. Sollte ich trotzdem den Treiber von der Asus HP installieren?

2. Ähnlich verhällt es sich mit dem Realtek Soundchip (onboard). Auch er funktionierte von Anfang an ohne Treiber. Sollte ich vll hier den passenden Treiber installieren?

3. Ich habe am Anfang den geforce 185.85 Beta Treiber installiert. Wäre dies überhaupt notwendig gewesen? Ist es sinnvoll jetzt auf den WHQl Treiber zu wechseln?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Gutewicht


----------



## mFuSE (8. Mai 2009)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> 3. Ich habe am Anfang den geforce 185.85 Beta Treiber installiert. Wäre dies überhaupt notwendig gewesen? Ist es sinnvoll jetzt auf den WHQl Treiber zu wechseln?
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
> 
> Gutewicht


 
 Hab ich auch getestet, bei mir siehts so aus:
Steam, HalfLife Lost Coast, 1680*1050 Max Quality 
nVidia WDM (der, der bei der Installation mit dabei ist) - 91.44
nVidia 185.81 beta - 90.88


----------



## Gutewicht (8. Mai 2009)

schon mal danke, aber für was steht 91,44 und 90,88


----------



## Cionara (8. Mai 2009)

Das sind die Fps, Frames per Second, Bilder pro Sekunde, ~ Spieleleistung ^^


----------



## Overlocked (8. Mai 2009)

Update: Aktualisierung des Inhalts.


----------



## Gutewicht (8. Mai 2009)

ok vielen Dank. Wenn ich den minimalen FPS Unterschied mal als Messungenauigkeit interpretiere, dann ist es praktisch sinnlos einen extra
 Treiber zu installieren, oder sehe ich das falsch? Aktuallisiert sich dieser mitgelieferte Treiber automatisch?

ps:



> 1. Mein Onboard Netzwerkcontroller (Asus P5Q Pro) wurde von Anfang an ohne Treiber erkannt und funktioniert bisher auch. Sollte ich trotzdem den Treiber von der Asus HP installieren?
> 
> 2. Ähnlich verhällt es sich mit dem Realtek Soundchip (onboard). Auch er funktionierte von Anfang an ohne Treiber. Sollte ich vll hier den passenden Treiber installieren?


----------



## Gutewicht (9. Mai 2009)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## Maltomat (9. Mai 2009)

Also schaden kann es nicht wenn du die neusten Hersteller Treiber von der Netzwerkarte und dem Soundchip runterlädst und installierst.
Genau ist das mit dem Grafiktreiber es ist eigentlich immer am besten die neusten Treiber von der Herstellerseite zu haben und der eine Frame macht doch jetzt wirklich keinen Unterschied oder?


----------



## Gutewicht (9. Mai 2009)

ne das eine frame macht keinen unterschied. siehe hier



> *Wenn ich den minimalen FPS Unterschied mal als Messungenauigkeit interpretiere*, dann ist es praktisch sinnlos einen extra
> Treiber zu installieren, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Trust-Surrender (9. Mai 2009)

wenn man ein paar Dinge beachtet, läuft die RC problemlos

ich hab heute eine frische Platte damit bestückt und mich an dem folgenden Artikel von PC-Experience orientiert:

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | Artikel und Workshops für Windows 7 | Windows 7: Installation Workaround


----------



## Faredone (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte ne Frage. Und zwar wie ich am besten vorgeh wenn ich das Win7 Rc als ersetes Betriebsystem auf nem neuen Pc installieren will? Ich wollte das Rc testen und wenns überhuptnich geht halt Vista holen. Kann ich die ISO einfach auf ne Dvd brennen und dann installieren?


----------



## Taitan (9. Mai 2009)

Ja, das sollte problemlos möglich sein.


----------



## Faredone (9. Mai 2009)

ok in ca 2 Wochen kann ich dann sagn obs geklappt hat^^


----------



## Carlitos (9. Mai 2009)

Würdet ihr sagen das ich von XP auf W7 umsteigen sollte wenn mein sytem ganz gut ist?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. Mai 2009)

Abend,
ich habe jetzt den Thread schnell überflogen, weil es mir zu viele Seiten sind, daher die Frage: habt ihr vllt auf einer Seite eine einheitliche Liste mit Programmen/Spielen, die unter Win7 laufen bzw. nicht ?


----------



## killer89 (10. Mai 2009)

Ne Liste hab ich hier noch nich gesehen, aber sollte alles neuere problemlos funktionieren 
@ Carlitos: Ja, weil du DX10 dazubekommst usw. allerdings solltest du, so lange W7 noch nicht final ist, es *nicht* im produktiven Einsatz nutzen, da dir evtl. Fehler deine ganze Arbeit zerstören können

MfG


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Nutze auch seit dem WE Windows 7 Build7100 64bit, und suche nun eine Liste mit Programmen die 64bit fähig sind. z.b 7zip 4.xx 64bit u.s.w

thx


----------



## Loki2643 (11. Mai 2009)

Öhm... also so ganz hab ich den Tenor noch nicht verstanden... Ich nutze derzeit Vista64 und hatte mal die 7er Beta getestet und war recht zufrieden; far cry 2 lief auch problemlos. allerdings habe ich's auch nicht komplett ausgereizt, war ja noch Beta. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich auf den 7er RC umsteigen soll - also komplett. nutze mein system momentan kaum noch zum zocken, aber wenn, dann sacred2, runes of magic oder drakensang... ansonsten hab' ich momentan kein wirklich anspruchsvolles programm drauf, außer vllt. blender, was ich aber auch nicht oft nutze... meint ihr, in meinem fall wäre ein umsieg vertretbar?


----------



## killer89 (14. Mai 2009)

Wers noch nicht weiß: Windows 7 RC: So entfernen Sie das Wasserzeichen - News - CHIP Online

Ganz interessant  am WE wirds dann wohl auch was mit meinem 7 

MfG


----------



## Rotax (14. Mai 2009)

Kann mir kurz jemand bestätigen dass GTA 4 auf Windows 7 RC x64 läuft?

MfG


----------



## Spider1808 (15. Mai 2009)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Abend,
> ich habe jetzt den Thread schnell überflogen, weil es mir zu viele Seiten sind, daher die Frage: habt ihr vllt auf einer Seite eine einheitliche Liste mit Programmen/Spielen, die unter Win7 laufen bzw. nicht ?



Habe hier einen Link gefunden.

Dr. Windows - Software-Kompatibilitätsliste Windows 7


----------



## userNr.8 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich habe auch den Rc drauf  und würde gern mal wissen ob ich dir Überwachung von Microsoft irgentwie abschalten kann. Hab vorhin gestartet und hab dann nur gesehen wie der Rechner allerlei Daten von meiner Platte abgerufen hat. Denke mal das Windoof solche Daten direkt weiterleitet


----------



## Gixxer84 (29. Mai 2009)

wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob und in welchem umfang er das tut


----------



## passwd (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Alle!

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal den W7 RC (64 bit) gezogen und gleich installiert, macht ja wirklich (nach den ganzen positiven Dingen, die man so hört) einen ganz netten Eindruck. Was mir allerdings jetzt spontan fehlt, ist ein Freeware- Antivirenprogramm.. Bei AntiVir hab ich persönliche Vorbehalte, wisst ihr Alternativen?

Noch eine zweite Frage: Hat zufällig jemand von euch schon den Microsoft Flightsimulator FSX auf Win 7 RC laufen? Wenn ja, gibt/ gab es Probleme?

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Antworten/ Tips!

Beste Grüße,
passwd


----------



## realgoldie (31. Mai 2009)

läuft auf windows 7 nun COD 4 
oder gibts immer noch Probleme


----------



## CroCop86 (31. Mai 2009)

realgoldie schrieb:


> läuft auf windows 7 nun COD 4
> oder gibts immer noch Probleme



Bei mir läufts ohne probleme


----------



## realgoldie (31. Mai 2009)

goil dann machs ich auf mein neuen rechner drauf hab kein bock mir wegen nem halben jahr vista zukaufen 
mein XP is nur 32 bit und ich hab im neun 6 gb drin


----------



## CroCop86 (31. Mai 2009)

jo bügel des 7 drauf is nich schlecht.. ich finds eh besser als vista und stabil läufts bei mir auch


----------



## sirhot (31. Mai 2009)

jo bei mir läuft es auch stabil und schneller als vista


----------



## Gutewicht (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem mit Windows Seven.

Wenn der PC im Ruhezustand war oder ich ganz normal hochfahre, dann habe ich oftmals keine Internetverbindung. Also Seven erkennt zwar das Kabel bzw die Verbindung zum Router aber ich habe keinen Zugriff aufs iNet. Nach 1-2 Neustarts klappt es plötzlich einwandfrei.

Mit dem Laptop (Windows XP) kann ich per WLAN jederzeit ins iNet gehen.

An was kann das liegen?


----------



## CroCop86 (31. Mai 2009)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit Windows Seven.
> 
> Wenn der PC im Ruhezustand war oder ich ganz normal hochfahre, dann habe ich oftmals keine Internetverbindung. Also Seven erkennt zwar das Kabel bzw die Verbindung zum Router aber ich habe keinen Zugriff aufs iNet. Nach 1-2 Neustarts klappt es plötzlich einwandfrei.



Hmm... also mir is das Problem nich bekannt... hab des 7 jetzt seit über nem Monat drauf aber das Problem hatte ich noch nie.. .


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juni 2009)

Hmm eigenartig. So ein Problem hab ich auch hin und wieder. Bei mir hilfts dann wenn ich einfach das LAN Kabel von Buchse 1 in Buchse 2 stecke oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Gutewicht (1. Juni 2009)

Nur dummerweise hat mein Asus P5Q pro nur einen Lananschluss Ich hoffe mal dass bald Netzwerktreiber von Asus für mein Board kommen. Zur Zeit habe ich nämlich keinen Installiert. 

Komisch ist allerdings, dass es am Anfang alles wunderbar funktioniert hat


----------



## Rotax (1. Juni 2009)

Versuch mal in den Energieeinstellungen einzustellen, dass der PC die Ethernetschnittstelle nicht ausschalten soll, um Strom zu sparen.


----------



## Gutewicht (1. Juni 2009)

Ok hab das mal geändert, aber warum habe ich das Problem auch, wenn ich ganz normal hochfahre


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Kann mir kurz jemand bestätigen dass GTA 4 auf Windows 7 RC x64 läuft?
> 
> MfG



Bei mir tut es einwandfrei 


Da ich nicht den ganzen Fred verfolgt habe laufe ich Gefahr, dasses schon genannt wurde, aber:

Wusstet ihr schon, dass man die Programme in der Taskleiste mit der Tastenkombination Win + 1 , Win + 2 , ... , Win + 0 aufrufen kann (Zahlenreihe, Numblock geht nicht)?

Beim ausprobieren des Numblocks ist mir außerdem aufgefallen, dass man mit Win + Pfeiltaste den Zustand des aktuellen Fensters ändern kann:
Win + Pfeiltaste-Hoch: Fenster maximieren
Win + Pfeiltaste-Runter: Fenster wiederherstellen/minimieren
Win + Pfeiltaste-Links/Rechts: Fenster am linken/rechten Bildschirmrand vertikal maximieren.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juni 2009)

Das hab ich im Downloadthread schon mal gepostet.
Hier die Liste alles Shortcuts für Seven:

Ralf Schnell's Blog : Windows Tastatur-Shortcuts


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2009)

Soviel mehr gibts da ja gar nicht mehr, aber trotzdem sehr schöne Übersicht! 
Win + P nutze ich regelmäßig, die ist wirklich super, nicht jedes mal Rechtsklich auf den Desktop und noch zwei, drei weitere Klicks... einfach zwei Tasten drücken und einmal klicken. Sehr komfortabel.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juni 2009)

Ich frage einfach mal in diesem Tread. Vista speichert ja leider die ansicht der Ordner nicht gerade gut. Immer wieder verstellen sich sämtliche Ordner. Ist das Problem bei Windows 7 gelöst?


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube schon, zumindest ist es mir bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## theLamer (4. Juni 2009)

Hat schonmal wer PCMark 2005 zum Laufen bekommen unter Win 7 ?


----------



## Bios (8. Juni 2009)

Huhu,
vorab ich hatte mit xp auch nen 7F bluescreen nun habe ich mit windows 7(super geil läuft bis auf den bluescreen echt klasse) diesen hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat wer ne idee und würde mir helfen?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (8. Juni 2009)

Grafikkarte übertaktet..?
Hab auch ne ATI drinne und Win7 x64 RC.. läuft ohne jemals nen Bluescreen gehabt zu haben..


----------



## Bios (8. Juni 2009)

ach stimmt muss ich ja wieder ändern danke ^^ mal gucken obs dann klappt


----------



## Bios (9. Juni 2009)

so ist besser geworden aber weg ist der bluescreen leider nicht


----------



## Oelf (12. Juni 2009)

ich würde gern von der beta auf den rc updaten, leider scheitere ich am editieren der cversion.ini
gibt es ein programm außer iso buster mit dem das möglich ist ?
nach möglichkeit freeware oder zumindest shareware mit "image änderungs funktion" freigeschaltet.

oder gibts vieleicht schon irgent wo ein fertiges image zum download falls ms nichts gegen hat


----------



## Bios (12. Juni 2009)

also ich bekomm echt massig verschiedene bluescreens beim booten das irgentwelche treiber nicht installiert sind so wie sie es sollten.
Hab eig überall die aktuellsten..
Hatte z.B nen 7F 7E 50?


----------



## xR4Y (13. Juni 2009)

Habe über die Sufu nichts gefunden deswgen meine Frage hatte irgendjemand schon mal Datenverluste bei Win 7 oder wird eben nur davor gewarnt??

Und wenn Datenverluste vorkamen nur auf der Systempartition oder eben auch auf anderen Partitionen???

Tendiere immer mehr dazu Windows 7 jetzt schon zu installieren nur habe ich eben Angst davor doch Daten zu verlieren


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2009)

Ja Datenverluste gab es bei der Beta und MP3 Dateien
Das ist aber schon lange behoben. Ich hatte noch keine Verluste.


----------



## b0s (13. Juni 2009)

Also ich kann bisher über keinerlei Datenverluste klagen. Ich habe allerdings auch wenig sensibles und das ist gesichert.

Der Spruch wird eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme sein, der bei der Beta noch größere Relevanz hatte.
Schließlich können dir selbst bei nem finalen OS mal Daten verloren gehen...


----------



## amdintel (13. Juni 2009)

Es ist peinlich, für Win 7,
oder Win 7 überhaupt zu erwähnen, 
Win 7 ist ja ein reines 64 BIT OS, hier will man den eindruck
erwecken Modernes OS bei 64 Bit ...
*nur gibt es dafür keinen 
64 Bit Flash Player ?*

Der Browser ist eins der  meist genutzt Programmen auf dem PC und dafür ist man nicht in der Lage, eine 64 Bit Flash Player zu entwickeln,  müssen sich wohl die User es Win 7 auch mit dem IE 7 die 32 Bit Fassung begnügen , ein doller Fortschritt ist das .
hier kann sich jeder über diese Neuen Unzulänglichkeiten selber überzeugen Flash Player support on 64-bit operating systems

auch für Vista 64 und XP 64 Bit sucht man heute so was immer noch  vergebens , 
in Win 7 ist auch kein eigener Flash Player 10 64 Bit enthalten , der z.b. von MS selber entwickelt wurde,

Der Flash Player in der 64 Bit Vers. wird  nur für Linux angeben, nicht für Windows System von 

tcha ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Juni 2009)

Gibts eigentlich schon ein Partitions Prog das Windows 7 64bit unterstütz?


----------



## onkel walter (10. August 2009)

Hi
kann ich, wenn ich nun ein neues Sys zusammenhaue und mir Windows 7 RC installiere, im Oktober, wenn dann Win 7 regulär auf den Markt kommt, das neue einfach drüber installieren oder muß ich komplett neu aufspielen?
Danke
OW


----------



## CroCop86 (10. August 2009)

onkel walter schrieb:


> Hi
> kann ich, wenn ich nun ein neues Sys zusammenhaue und mir Windows 7 RC installiere, im Oktober, wenn dann Win 7 regulär auf den Markt kommt, das neue einfach drüber installieren oder muß ich komplett neu aufspielen?
> Danke
> OW



Musst du leider komplett neu installieren da beim Win 7 RC der Internet Explorer drauf is und beim Final Build nich zumindest in Europa und aus diesem Grund is eine Neuinstallation notwendig.... leider


----------



## onkel walter (10. August 2009)

Thx...


----------



## Shady (10. August 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Musst du leider komplett neu installieren da beim Win 7 RC der Internet Explorer drauf is und beim Final Build nich zumindest in Europa und aus diesem Grund is eine Neuinstallation notwendig.... leider



Nicht ganz richtig. Es ist nun doch ein Browser dabei, über eine Browserauswahl.
Deswegen soll es, soweit ich weiß, nun doch Upgrade Versionen geben. 
Sollte also möglich sein...


----------



## onkel walter (10. August 2009)

ich habe das Glück gehabt für die 50 Euronen Win 7 zu ergattern.
gehts auch damit?


----------



## Shady (10. August 2009)

onkel walter schrieb:


> ich habe das Glück gehabt für die 50 Euronen Win 7 zu ergattern.
> gehts auch damit?



Denk mal schon.. Du wirst eine Retail Version erhalten.
Generell würde ich aber lieber neu installieren!


----------



## CroCop86 (10. August 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Es ist nun doch ein Browser dabei, über eine Browserauswahl.
> Deswegen soll es, soweit ich weiß, nun doch Upgrade Versionen geben.
> Sollte also möglich sein...



Hmm gar nich mitbekommen


----------



## Shady (10. August 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Hmm gar nich mitbekommen



Macht nix.
Hier noch mal zum nachlesen...


----------



## onkel walter (10. August 2009)

Habe in der PCHG Premium gelesen, dass CoD4 im MP und Far Cry nicht laufen.
Stimmt das und welche Spiele funzen ebenso nicht?


----------



## darkfabel (11. August 2009)

hatte bis jetzt auf windows 7 RC nie probs mit spielen!!!


----------



## furyyy (11. August 2009)

hi,
ist es rentabel wenn ich jetzt mit meinem system (unten aufgeführt) von windows vista ultimate auf windows 7 umsteige. Laufen bei Windows 7 weniger Prozesse als bei windows vista, das stört mich immer wenn zu viele Prozesse laufen, da es windows ausbremst.


----------



## DrSin (11. August 2009)

onkel walter schrieb:


> Habe in der PCHG Premium gelesen, dass CoD4 im MP und Far Cry nicht laufen.
> Stimmt das und welche Spiele funzen ebenso nicht?



CoD 4 MP klappt mittlerweile, lag am Punkbuster.

Far Cry 1? Kann ich heut abend testen.


----------



## onkel walter (11. August 2009)

wäre perfekt, wollte evtl am WE neues Sys aufspielen.

By the way:
Hat einer ne übersichtliche Anleitung/Link (für dumme) wie ich Win 7 von A-Z installiere


----------



## DrSin (11. August 2009)

onkel walter schrieb:


> By the way:
> Hat einer ne übersichtliche Anleitung/Link (für dumme) wie ich Win 7 von A-Z installiere




Wie Vista


----------



## onkel walter (11. August 2009)

ja aber...

ich hab XP drauf, dann muß ich doch Win7 RC runterladen, dann...???


----------



## DrSin (11. August 2009)

Das Iso auf ne DVD brennen, DVD rein, neutstarten und dabei von DVD starten und dich durchs Setup führen lassen, die Vista / 7 Installation ist noch idiotensicherer als die von XP.


----------



## onkel walter (11. August 2009)

dank dir...


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

am besten mit :

Active@ ISO Burner - Download

Mfg


----------



## DrSin (11. August 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> am besten mit :
> 
> Active@ ISO Burner - Download
> 
> Mfg



Naja jedes Programm welches mit Images (iso) umgehen kann, kann verwendet werden, selbst das OEM Nero StartSmart kann das und reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Naja jedes Programm welches mit Images (iso) umgehen kann, kann verwendet werden, selbst das OEM Nero StartSmart kann das und reicht vollkommen aus.


 
bisschen schleichwerbung ist immer gut  

Hab den active@iso empfohlen weil ich meine W7 RC1 Iso auch damit gebrannt habe.

Die Installation von 7 ist in der Tat "idiotensicher", und so schnell hatte ich noch nie ein BS installiert 

Mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Dann empfehle ich CD BurnerXP weil ich damit alles brenne.


----------



## onkel walter (11. August 2009)

noch ne Frage:
ich habe dann also mein System neu zusammengebaut, noch ohne Betriebsystem
Muss ich dann zuerst XP drausspielen, um dann Win 7 runterzuladen und das ISO zu brennen und es dann zu installieren, 
oder
kann ich auf nem anderen Rechner Win 7 ziehen, um dann mit der Iso den neu zusammengebauten PC mit Win 7 beglücken?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Du kannst das ISO an jedem PC runterladen, an jedem beliebigen PC brennen und auf jedem beliebigen PC installieren.


----------



## onkel walter (11. August 2009)

hoffentlich letzte Frage:
was wichtiges was ich unbedingt beachten muß?


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

ja : W7 Rc1 auf einer Test-festplatte und nicht auf dem Hauptsystem installieren, aber da macht jeder wie er will  

Mfg


----------



## Raeven (11. August 2009)

Zieh Win. 7 bei einem anderen Pc runter und brenn gleich die Iso auf DVD. Dann klappt es mit dem neuen und er ist von Anfang an sauber !!
Ich teste Win. 7 auf einer zweiten Festplatte und stöpsel die erste mit XP immer vorher aus.


----------



## onkel walter (11. August 2009)

danke


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Raeven schrieb:


> und stöpsel die erste mit XP immer vorher aus.



Wieso?
Muss man nicht.
Wenn mans nicht macht hat man später den Win 7 Bootmanager drauf, macht mans muss man jedes mal über BIOS Boot Menü wählen welche Platte booten soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Eben, das eine System hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

Ein Witz ist der immer noch nicht verfügbare 64bit Flashplayer von Adobe, obwohl sie den support schon im Jahre 2007 angekündigt haben.

Ausser einer Alphaversion für Linux gibt's nix. 

Ok ich schau mir youtube video's dann in einer IE-32bit Umgebung an, aber trotzdem  

*EDIT :* Hat schon jemand von Euch W7 im AHCI modus installiert, also zuerst im BIOS aktiviert und dann die RC installiert ? Und lädt W7 den treiber (falls nötig) beim Setup ? Hab hier 2 Versionen und möchte die 64bit Version morgen auf meine systemplatte umziehen, und wenn möglich im ahci modus 

Mfg


----------



## DrSin (12. August 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> *EDIT :* Hat schon jemand von Euch W7 im AHCI modus installiert, also zuerst im BIOS aktiviert und dann die RC installiert ? Und lädt W7 den treiber (falls nötig) beim Setup ? Hab hier 2 Versionen und möchte die 64bit Version morgen auf meine systemplatte umziehen, und wenn möglich im ahci modus
> 
> Mfg



Habs im Raid 0 installiert, ist ja etwa genauso, auf nem ICH9 - ohne probs.


----------



## killer89 (12. August 2009)

Ich hab mal ne ganz andere Frage: 

Hat vielleicht einer von euch ne Ahnung, was die Vorteile von 

Windows Server 2008 (R2) + Vista/7 im Gegensatz zu Windows Server 2003 + WinXP sind?

Also so performance-seitig Sicherheitfeatures etc? Vllt habt ihr ja schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen in die Richtung gemacht.

MfG


----------



## b0s (13. August 2009)

Win 7 kommt mir wesentlich reaktionsfreudiger und agiler vor. Gerade bei vielen gleichzeitig genutzten Programmen, von denen ein paar etwas mehr Arbeitsspeicher verdrücken (Browser mit vielen Tabs, Musikplayer mit riesiger Playlist, ICQ, skype etc.pp). geht das hin und her wechseln vollkommen rund von statten.


----------



## Mosed (14. August 2009)

So, die englische final könnte ich bei MSNAA jetzt laden. Wenn man das deutsche language pack installiert - ist das win dann so als hätte ich die deutsche Version installiert? Die echte Dateistruktur war bei Vista ja so oder so auf englisch.

Aber angeblich soll in einigen Tagen auch die deutsche erscheinen - ich will umsteigen - jetzt


----------



## Rotax (14. August 2009)

Die echte deutsche MSDN gibts anscheinend seit heute.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2009)

Wer will sie mir ziehen und schicken?


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wer will sie mir ziehen und schicken?


Mir bitte auch! Ultimate, wenn möglich.


----------



## Maschine311 (15. August 2009)

Habe W7 RC neuste Stand. In letzter Zeit gibt es haufenweise abstürze in Games. Company of Heroes und nun auch Anno 1404 Demo. In unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen (nicht immer), befinde ich mich im Desktop obwohl das Game scheinbar im Hintergrund weiter läuft, da der Ton noch fehlerfrei läuft, aber im Taskm. steht keine Rückmeldung. Da es sich um x86 Anwendungen handelt vermute ich malden Fehler darin. In der Ereignisanzeige steht, das irgendein Fehler mit der Start-exe ist. Hat da wer noch Probs. oder ne Lösung? CoD4 MP  läuft hingegen einwandfrei!
Gruß
M311


----------



## Skaos (15. August 2009)

hat jemand mal probiert Win 7 auf einem p5kpl von Asus zu Installieren, Win 7 weigert sich, die Treiber für dieses Board anzuerkennen, hab die Vista 64Bit Treiber runtergeladen und bekomme die Meldung, dass die Wohl nicht gehen würden.. Gibts da einen besonderen Trick??

mfg Skaos


----------



## Skaos (15. August 2009)

Alles klar, besten Dank


----------



## Mosed (15. August 2009)

Mal sehen, ob der zuständige Admin unserer Uni das nächste Woche freischaltet.
Ich habe echt Bock umzusteigen. Hab zwar keine Probleme mit Vista aber 7 gefällt mir noch besser. Vor allem die Superbar rockt.


----------



## onkel walter (1. September 2009)

Hi
kann es sein, dass Win 7 bei der Installation alle Treiber meines Mobos(Asus P6T deluxe) selber installiert hat und ich nichts weiter machen muß?!?

Lan und Sound und Spiele alles läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## killer89 (1. September 2009)

Das kann durchaus sein, noch geiler wars bei mir, als ich einfach mal das Mobo gewechselt hab ohne irgendeine Vorbereitung... lief einfach weiter   

MfG


----------



## onkel walter (1. September 2009)

ich finds auch geil...

Win 7 macht zudem auch Freude und Spass, ich finds


----------



## Mosed (1. September 2009)

Ja, der lädt alles über windows update. Natürlich nur das was er kennt, aber das ist eine Menge. Aber nvidia Treiber hat er mir angeboten übers update, druckertreiber hat er selber runtergeladen und installiert. Es lief gleich alles. Ich meine auch die Creative X-FI lief.


----------



## oupho (7. September 2009)

Planne gerade das finale Win 7 ultimate(action pack) zu installieren. Hat noch jemand die finale version?


----------



## Betschi (7. September 2009)

Hey Leute ich hab folgendes Problem:

Gestern hatte ich Vista auf einer zweiten Partition draufgetan. Heute morgen, als ich starten wollte, kam "Bootmgr is missing". Ok.
Doch mit der Vista CD konnte ich Vista repariern. Doch wenn ich Windows 7 aufstarten will kommt immer die meldung, dass \windows\system32\winload.exe kaputt oder beschädigt ist. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

Mfg Betschi


----------



## ghostadmin (7. September 2009)

Mit der 7 DVD reparieren. ?


----------



## Betschi (7. September 2009)

Habe eben keine. Habe windows 7 von Vista updated


----------



## The-GeForce (8. September 2009)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Win7:

Ich bekomme gerade ein neues gebrauchtes Notebook mit einem 1,2GHz Dualcore (ULV) und 2 GB Ram. Der Hersteller hat da natürlich ein Vista draufgebügelt und zwar die Business-Edition. Das ist ja nicht schlecht, aber bei nur 1,2GHz pro Kern ist das immernoch zu wenig für Vista.
Es soll also nun ein Win7 darauf.
Meine Frage: Gibt es beim Release auch eine Update-Version für alle Vista-User, die schon vor dem 26. Juli ein Vista hatten? Den darüber finde ich nirgends Informationen. Oder ist man, wenn man ein altes Vista hat, dazu gezwungen eine "vollständige" neue Lizenz/Vollversion zu kaufen.

Für XP auf Vista gab es doch eine solche Update-Version, oder?


----------



## killer89 (8. September 2009)

Kurz und bündig: ja... leider...
Kannst lediglich die SB-Version kaufen 90 Öcken...

MfG


----------



## Tom3004 (8. September 2009)

Ich finde es gibt nicht viele Unterschiede zur Home Premium Vista ! 
Wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## JimPanske (8. September 2009)

Sorry bin zu faul alle vorherigen Seiten zu lesen haha

Können denn mal nen paar Leute sagen wie sie Win7 x64 im Gegensatz zu Vista x64 finden? Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich erneut umsteigen sollte


----------



## ghostadmin (8. September 2009)

Schneller^^


----------



## JimPanske (8. September 2009)

Rundum schneller ? ^^


----------



## xR4Y (8. September 2009)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Sorry bin zu faul alle vorherigen Seiten zu lesen haha
> 
> Können denn mal nen paar Leute sagen wie sie Win7 x64 im Gegensatz zu Vista x64 finden? Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich erneut umsteigen sollte



Also ich kann keine großen Unterschiede festellen (habe sp2 installiert)... in Benchmarks ziemlich genau die gleichen ergebnisse...

wenn du dafür Geld ausgeben musst würde ich abraten wenn du student bist oder es andersweitig kostenlos bekommst würde ich umsteigen, da es ein paar nette neue Funktionen hat


----------



## ghostadmin (8. September 2009)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Rundum schneller ? ^^



Ja beim Starten von Windows ist es schon flotter und generell fühlt es sich etwas agiler an.


----------



## JimPanske (8. September 2009)

Hm...

Habe ebenfalls Vista SP2

Das Ding ist nur ich sah in diversen Vergleichen das Win7 um einiges schneller und stabiler war als Vista und das zu Betazeiten? Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher...


----------



## feivel (8. September 2009)

haut mich...aber so viel schneller empfinde ichs mittlerweile nicht mehr 
n sauber installiertes vista is auch flott


----------



## xR4Y (9. September 2009)

JimPanske schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> Habe ebenfalls Vista SP2
> 
> Das Ding ist nur ich sah in diversen Vergleichen das Win7 um einiges schneller und stabiler war als Vista und das zu Betazeiten? Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher...




Das stimmt auch... aber seitdem es Vista sp2 gibt ist dieses nicht mehr schlecht... und Windows 7 ist nicht schneller als dieses (jedenfalls nicht merklich meiner Meinung nach) allerdings kann dies schon anders aussehen wenn dann für 7 neue Service Packs kommen


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2009)

tune up 2009 funzt nur bedingt, totaler schrott mit win7 aber was solls die bringen sicher bald n update dafür


----------



## feivel (9. September 2009)

ist tune up nicht auch mit allen anderen betriebssystemen schrott?

habe noch ein kleines gelegenheitsproblem mit meiner netzwerkkarte. gibt dann und wann einen bluescreen.
habe aber gestern die treiber aktualisiert.

mal abwarten
und beim officejet hp j4624 gibts bugs bei installation und handhabung
installation muss im kompatibilitätsmodus laufen, nur dann erkennt er das betriebssystem. 
und wenn man drucken oder scannen will,...drucker an..rechner neustarten..drucker muss vor dem rechner an sein, wenn über wlan angebunden und rechner über lan. diesen bug kenne ich noch aus früheren standardtreiben bei vista 32bit...allerdings dort bereits behoben, auch wenn das ein dreiviertel jahr gedauert hat


----------



## Mosed (9. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> tune up 2009 funzt nur bedingt, totaler schrott mit win7 aber was solls die bringen sicher bald n update dafür



Die bringen bald TuneUp 2010...
Mit Glück kommt ein update für 2009, ich vermute aber eher nicht. win 7 scheint sich doch relevant zu unterscheiden, wenn vista tuning programme mit 7 nicht klar kommen.
Windows 7 wird ganz offiziell nicht unterstützt in den Versionen bis einschließlich 2009.


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2009)

jup dacht ich mir, abwarten, und ja tuneu funzte mit xp super. naja ma abwarten


----------



## Kadauz (10. September 2009)

Hat jemand Hot Plug hinbekommen?
Bei mir wird die externe HDD über SATA nur erkannt, wenn ich sie beim Booten angeschlossen und an hab. Während dem Betrieb wird da nichts erkannt. Ich habe den ICH9 Chipsatz. Gibts da vielleicht neue Win7 SATA Treiber von Intel?


----------



## ole88 (10. September 2009)

hmm?
bei mir funzt es ohne probs


----------



## b0s (10. September 2009)

Bei mir auch.

Hast du AHCI aktiviert?


----------



## ghostadmin (10. September 2009)

Bei mit läuft Hot Plug ohne Probleme, sogar ohne AHCI 
Allerdings habe ich auch einen P45 mit ICH10R.


----------



## mFuSE (11. September 2009)

HotPlug läuft nicht wenn der SATA Kontroller nicht im AHCI oder Raid Modus ist 


@Kadauz
Daher wird das die wahrscheinlichste Ursache sein.
Mit Win7 kann ich sogar jede Festplatte einzeln ab und Einhängen. So gut hat das unter Vista noch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2009)

Update:
Infos aktualisiert und LINKS hinzugefügt. Wäre nett wenn ihr für Fragen nicht einen extra Thread aufmacht sondern hier alles ÜBERSICHTLICH diskutiert Ist ja immerhin ein *Sammel*thread.


----------



## JonnyCCC (18. September 2009)

sagtmal leut ist es normal das eine veloci raptor unter win7 nur 5,9 punkte erreicht ?  alle anderen werte sind bei mir auf 7,9


----------



## ghostadmin (18. September 2009)

Liegt wohl daran das es nur eine HDD ist und keine SDD^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2009)

JonnyCCC schrieb:


> sagtmal leut ist es normal das eine veloci raptor unter win7 nur 5,9 punkte erreicht ?  alle anderen werte sind bei mir auf 7,9


 
Jep, es gibt keine Rotationsfestplatte, die mehr als 5,9 erreicht.


----------



## Overlocked (19. September 2009)

Eigentlich nicht, meine erreicht auch nur aktuell 5,3 Aber seit wann geht es sowieso höher als 6?!


----------



## ghostadmin (19. September 2009)

Seit Windows 7 gehts höher wie 6^^
Vista konnte nur bis 5.9


----------



## Overlocked (19. September 2009)

Ja dann ist da 8 das Maximum


----------



## ghostadmin (19. September 2009)

Nein, 7.9


----------



## Overlocked (20. September 2009)

Ja 7,9 realistisch und 8 von Microsoft vorgegeben


----------



## Maschine311 (23. September 2009)

Diese Bewertungszahl ist schon recht merkwürdig. Die Gesamtnote sollte doch lieber den Durchschnitt darstellen, als nur das schwächste Glied in der Kette, dann wäre es evt. auch mal vergleichbarer.


----------



## feivel (23. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, es gibt keine Rotationsfestplatte, die mehr als 5,9 erreicht.


 

bei mir is auch die festplatte die mit 5,9 limitiert XD


----------



## guidodungel (23. September 2009)

Hab heute mein Windows 7 Ultimatex64 aufgesetzt und bin total begeistert.
Alles funktioniert einwandfrei!
Den einzigen Treiber den ich installieren musste war die GraKa also den 9.9er in der 64er Version.
Sogar mein WLAN kommt ohne treiberinstallation aus.

NFS Shift läuft sogar einen ticken schneller als unter Vista Ultimate x86.
Wolfenstein hab ich noch nicht installiert aber bin sehr optimistisch.
Das ganze Betriebssystem ist sehr gelungen und wirkt schnell und agil im gegensatz zu Vista.

Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Toxic14 (25. September 2009)

Ich hatte auch Windows 7 instaliert und ne Zeit lange genutzt gehabt!
Ich bin allerdings wieder auf WindowsXP umgestiegen da mein Java-Editor deutliche Probleme unter Windows 7 hatte!
Das trübt allerdings nicht das positive an diesem Betriebsystem!
Selbstständige Treiberinstalation, Schickes Design , die Schnelligkeit!
Ich kann Windows 7 nur empfehlen und wenns released ist zum Kauf raten!


----------



## Mosed (25. September 2009)

Du bist wegen nem Editor wieder umgestiegen? ^^
Gibts keinen anderen? Kompatibilitätsmodus? Virtuelle Machine mit XP? ... Da müsste doch was möglich sein.


----------



## midnight (26. September 2009)

Naja wer programmiert schon gern in Java. Ich denke mal, das Problem liegt eher im Compiler als im Editor (=

so far


----------



## Toxic14 (26. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Naja wer programmiert schon gern in Java. Ich denke mal, das Problem liegt eher im Compiler als im Editor (=



Ich bestimmt nicht, aber was bleibt einem anderes auf nem informationstechnischen Gymnasium übrig?  Da lernt man das halt aber zum Glück auch noch andere Sachen. 


Egal ich bin einfach wieder auf XP umgestiegen weil wir auch damit in der Schule arbeiten, da ist nen Virtuelles System mir zu umständlich.

Und da ich in letzter Zeit eh nicht mehr viel Zeit zum zocken usw. reicht XP auch vollkommen aus^^


----------



## midnight (26. September 2009)

Toxic14 schrieb:


> Ich bestimmt nicht, aber was bleibt einem anderes auf nem informationstechnischen Gymnasium übrig?



Also ich musste Gott sei dank kein Java in der Schule lernen. Trotz Informatik als Hauptfach...

XP find ich mittlerweile echt unkuhl...

so far


----------



## Toxic14 (29. September 2009)

@ midnight
Dann hast du aber Glück^^ Ich werd warscheinlich auch nie wieder brauchen^^


----------



## 3dfreak (7. Oktober 2009)

Aktuelle Meldung: Windows 7 SB kommt schon 10 Tage vor der Retail-Version!
Quelle: Windows 7 Systembuilder schon ab dem 12. oder 13. Oktober kaufen


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2009)

so vielleicht weißt das einer hier... wenn win7 draussen ist, hab ich folgendes vor:

mom hab ich 2 festplatten a 250gb, die eine mit system und progis, die andere für temps und pics/musik. aber die 1., also die mit spielen usw ist mir schon zu zugemüllt.. und vista startet dadurch irgendwie lahmer.. jedenfalls will ich mir zu 7 auch eine weitere hd gönnen, ne barracuda 7200.12 1TB, dann sollte das system so neu aufgesetzt werden: 1.c, (250gb): system, also nur win7 mit treibern usw.. 2.b, (1tb): alle spiele/programme, 3.d, (250gb): temps, internet files, musik und pics..
weiß jemand wie ich in win7 den pfad für programme ändern kann nach der installation von win7? also normal installiert der ja alle programme automatisch nach c:\programme, ich wills dann aber auf d:\programme haben.. kennt sich da einer aus?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Oktober 2009)

Wieso sagst du einfach nicht im Setup von dem was du installierst wohin er das installieren soll?


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2009)

da kann ich doch nur angeben das er win zb auf d: installieren soll, oder nicht? also du meinst das windows setup, nicht das einzelner programme?
weil das könnte man da ändern, aber JEDES mal.. müßte man doch umändern können wie auch den temp ordner..


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine nicht das Windows Setup.^^
Und ob 2 Klicks mehr so umständlich sind? Man installiert Programme meistens nur einmal und dann hat man sowieso alles drauf was man braucht.^^
Ob man das umändern kann ist mir leider nicht bekannt.


----------



## Mosed (7. Oktober 2009)

Das kann man in der registry ändern. Dann verschiebt windows aber alle eigenen Programme aus dem Programmorder von c: auf die Partition, die man auswählt. Wer weiß, ob das Probleme gibt. Vor allem, wenn die zweite Partition dann mal nen defekt hat und windows etwas wichtiges nicht laden kann.

Da würde ich bei einer Installation lieber manuell das Laufwerk eintragen. Mache ich auch so.


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2009)

hm.. der verschiebt dann alles.. wie ist das bei steam?


----------



## 3dfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

3dfreak schrieb:


> Aktuelle Meldung: Windows 7 SB kommt schon 10 Tage vor der Retail-Version!
> Quelle: Windows 7 Systembuilder schon ab dem 12. oder 13. Oktober kaufen


 
Komischerweise scheint Amazon sind da rauszutun. Alternate.de hingegen mach dick Werbung mit dem 12. Oktober (10 Tage vor Retail Version).


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Oktober 2009)

Ihr wisst nicht rein zufällig, wo ich mir meine bei XP lieb gewonnene Symbolleiste auf dem Desktop rechts mit Verknüpfungen von Spielen wieder herzaubern kann? (siehe Bild)

Irgendwie scheint's das bei Windows 7 nicht mehr zu geben oder ich habe es schlichtweg und einfach übersehen. Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Ansätze zur Lösung meines kleinen Wehwehchens 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosed (14. Oktober 2009)

Direkt Verknüpfungen auf den Desktop legen wäre eine einfache Methode


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Oktober 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Direkt Verknüpfungen auf den Desktop legen wäre eine einfache Methode



Schafft aber bei weitem nicht so viel Platz und Ordnung, da die Taskleiste bei XP automatisch verschwand, wenn die Maus nicht auf ihr ruhte. Ich habe wohlgemerkt 57 (!) Verknüpfungen.

 Ich sehe ein, dass es diese Funktion bei Windows 7 serienmäßig nicht gibt.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Mein Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit ist heute von notebooksbilliger.de eingetroffen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midnight (15. Oktober 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Schafft aber bei weitem nicht so viel Platz und Ordnung, da die Taskleiste bei XP automatisch verschwand, wenn die Maus nicht auf ihr ruhte. Ich habe wohlgemerkt 57 (!) Verknüpfungen.
> 
> Ich sehe ein, dass es diese Funktion bei Windows 7 serienmäßig nicht gibt.



Hast du schonmal versucht die Windows-Suche zu nutzen? Winows-Taste drücken, die ersten paar Buchstaben des Programms eingeben und auf Enter drücken. Bei mit öffnet sich zu 95% das richtige Programm. Wäre doch vielleicht ne Alternative zum Durchsuchen von 57 Symbolen, oder?

so far


----------



## No_47 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich bekomme des windows 7 auch über die Uni, nun meine Frage was ist des Windows 7 x84 ? kenne nur des 32 bzw.64 bit . . . 
Kann mir einer Genaueres sagen über x84 ? Braucht man des ?

Ich habe schon über die Forumsuche gesucht und nichts gefunden und es sei mir verziehen nicht alle 81Seiten dieses Threads durchgeblättert zu haben


----------



## midnight (15. Oktober 2009)

Na das heißt wohl x86 und ist das gleich wie 32 Bit. Nur eine andere Bezeichnung (=

so far


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Oktober 2009)

Schwarzer Humor am Rande des Wahnsinns seitens ghostadmin, CrashStyle.



midnight schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal versucht die Windows-Suche zu nutzen?



Selbstverständlich liegt mir die Suche von Windows offen, aber was soll ich damit anfangen, wenn sich mir die Möglichkeit bietet, die gewaltige Ansammlung von Verknüpfungen in einer Leiste zusammenfassen und die wichtigsten nach oben schieben kann? So muss ich ja wieder meine Tastatur benutzen


----------



## Mosed (15. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Na das heißt wohl x86 und ist das gleich wie 32 Bit. Nur eine andere Bezeichnung (=
> 
> so far



Stimmt so nicht. 64bit kennt auch die x86 Befehlssätze. 
x86 ist eine Bezeichnung für den grundlegenden Befehlssatz der CPUs. Das war zu 16bit Zeiten so, zu 32bit Zeiten, zu 64bit Zeiten und wird auch zu 128bit Zeiten so sein (außer es etabliert sich ein neuer Befehlssatz)

Aus irgendeinem Grund wird für eine 32bit Andwendung oft das Kürzel x86 angehängt. Ist aber eigentlich falsch.

(ich hoffe, das stimmt so alles )


57 Verknüpfungen? ^^ ahja. 

@midnight: Weißt du eventuell sogar: wenn du da unten im startmenü was eingibts, listet win ja alle passenden Einträge auf - wenn der falsche markiert ist kannste mit den Pfeiltasten den richtigen auswählen - beim nächsten Mal ist dann gleich der Richtige markiert.


----------



## benjasso (15. Oktober 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ihr wisst nicht rein zufällig, wo ich mir meine bei XP lieb gewonnene Symbolleiste auf dem Desktop rechts mit Verknüpfungen von Spielen wieder herzaubern kann? (siehe Bild)
> 
> Irgendwie scheint's das bei Windows 7 nicht mehr zu geben oder ich habe es schlichtweg und einfach übersehen. Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Ansätze zur Lösung meines kleinen Wehwehchens



Hast du schon mal Rocket Dock in Erwägung gezogen? Das leistet ähnliches, sieht besser aus, braucht aber auch etwas mehr Ressourcen. Und bei mir läuft es bestens unter Win7 RC!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Oktober 2009)

benjasso,

schau dich mal in deinem Profil um 

Elementardrache,

sieh diese 57 Verknüpfung einfach als eine Ansammlung von Spielen an, die ich seit etwa 2001 mit mir herumschleppe und bei jedem Neuaufsetzen des Betriebssystems sichere. Darunter fällt auch das in die Jahre gekommene "Midtown Madness 2"


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Könnt ja mal paar bilder von eurem Installieren Win7 posten!


----------



## midnight (16. Oktober 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. 64bit kennt auch die x86 Befehlssätze.
> x86 ist eine Bezeichnung für den grundlegenden Befehlssatz der CPUs. Das war zu 16bit Zeiten so, zu 32bit Zeiten, zu 64bit Zeiten und wird auch zu 128bit Zeiten so sein (außer es etabliert sich ein neuer Befehlssatz)
> 
> Aus irgendeinem Grund wird für eine 32bit Andwendung oft das Kürzel x86 angehängt. Ist aber eigentlich falsch.
> ...


Klugscheißer 
Und ja ich weiß, dass man das Suchergebnis auch auswählen kann, ich meinte halt, dass es bei mir vor Haus aus fast immer passt (=



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> sieh diese 57 Verknüpfung einfach als eine Ansammlung von Spielen an, die ich seit etwa 2001 mit mir herumschleppe und bei jedem Neuaufsetzen des Betriebssystems sichere. Darunter fällt auch das in die Jahre gekommene "Midtown Madness 2"


Ja ich fänds viel einfacher einfach "mid" in die Windowssuche einzuhacken und enter zu drücken, aber das musst du selbst entscheiden (=

so far


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Schafft aber bei weitem nicht so viel Platz und Ordnung, da die Taskleiste bei XP automatisch verschwand, wenn die Maus nicht auf ihr ruhte. Ich habe wohlgemerkt 57 (!) Verknüpfungen.
> 
> Ich sehe ein, dass es diese Funktion bei Windows 7 serienmäßig nicht gibt.


 

mach doch ne ordner verknüpfung auf die taskleiste
und in dem ordner die verknüpfungen...sollte dann gehen.

ausserdem gibts ja extra die spielerubrik im startmenü..ich nutz die mittlerweile ganz fleissig und hab meine verknüpfungen da...
abgesehen davon, dass ich irgendwann immer vergesse dass ich verknüpfungen habe, und doch wieder übern explorer alles starte über die *.exe


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Wen ich es die tage installiere post ich paar bilder! MAch das auch mal postet paar bilder!!!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Oktober 2009)

Wozu denn Bilder Posten???


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2009)

gibt doch nen dollen desktop bilder thread in der rumpelkammer - sehr viel mehr vie wallpaper sieht man halt ned *g*


----------



## biohaufen (16. Oktober 2009)

Jo. Windows 7 rockt. Selbst meine RC läuft besser als Vista. Die Beta lief auch gut hatte aber ein Error beim Startbutton entdeckt. Wenn man die Maus in den unteren Rand des Bildschirms schiebt. Und gans schnell hoch ziehst dann ist für 2-3 Sekunden der Startbutton da wo deine Maus ist.Aber habe die Finale noch nicht werde mir aber so zum November - Dezember Windows 7 Professional x64 holen.


----------



## der-sack88 (16. Oktober 2009)

hab jetzt auch win7, und bin sehr zufrieden. allerdings hab ich ein problem... und ich finde es sehr ärgerlich, denn ich hatte dasselbe schon bei der beta und RC1, weshalb beide auch ziemlich schnell wieder runtergeflogen sind.
also, wenn ich in den "Energie sparen"-modus gehe, und dann wieder starte, dann geht mein wlan nicht mehr. weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?
hab nen ganz normalen fritz!wlan-stick, und auch den neusten treiber runtergeladen. wenn ich den pc dann neu starte, geht wieder alles. mit vista war das noch nciht so... kann mir jemand helfen? denn ich hab weder bock drauf, den pc den ganzen tag laufen zu lassen noch will ich den pc für jede pause runterfahren...


----------



## Momchilo (17. Oktober 2009)

Die Einstellungen im Bios für die USB-Anschlüsse müssen vllt. angepasst werden. Also "wakeon by standby" oder Ähnliches. Außerdem muss der Stick die Funktion unterstützen, aber das sollte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Mosed (17. Oktober 2009)

Eventuell gibts mit dem Standby auch noch Probleme - ich bekomme ab und zu Bluescreens nach der Standbyerweckung.

Was passiert denn, wenn du den Stick einmal rausziehst und wieder neu einsteckst?


----------



## der-sack88 (17. Oktober 2009)

also ich machs immer so das ich bei den netzwerkverbindungen das netzwerk deaktiviere und dann wieder aktiviere, aber das ist auch nicht so toll, das jedes mal zu machen.
und mein stick unterstützt das auf jeden fall, bei vista hats auch geklappt. und im bios hab ich auch nichts verändert.
naja, dann hilft wohl nur auf SP1 warten...


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Oktober 2009)

So dan postet ich mal ein bild wen es die anderen nicht machen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2009)

standby raucht bei mir auch ganz gern ma ab. kA ob es sich mit dem eh schon teils sehr instabil laufenden rocketdock beisst (wieso au immer) oder obs einfach so ab un an ma hängt. habs eben erstma ausgemacht un gut ><


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Oktober 2009)

Rocketdock und instabil?
Läuft bei mir stabil wie sonst was. 

Allerdings funktioniert bei mir der Standby gar nicht... der Rechner startet sich immer wieder neu.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Oktober 2009)

naja, den stackdock darf ich alle nase lang (nich immer) neu einrichten, wenn ichs manuell beende hängt sichs IMMER bei den sysstas-docklets auf (cpu/net orb), teils kann ich win7 nur wieder starten, wenn ich rocketdock im abgesicherten modus aus der autostart kicke... also alles in allem mehr probleme wie freude dran :/ aber es sieht so verdammt sexy aus ><


----------



## ole88 (17. Oktober 2009)

hi,
kann es sein das vom asus board das supreme xfi nicht mit win7 momentan läuft? weil ich bekomm einfach keinen sound und von der asus seite aus wenn ich installieren will sagt er die hardware passt nicht zusammen, also weng komisch


----------



## midnight (17. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab ne Auzentech Prelude (an sich auch ne xfy) und die läuft. Der Treiber ist zwar glaub ich nur Beta, aber er läuft gut.
Dieser Treiber basiert ja auch nur auf dem offiziellen Creative-Treiber. Also sollte der ja auch laufen, oder?


so far


----------



## ole88 (17. Oktober 2009)

^hm ich bekomm einfach keinen sound her egal was ich fürn treiber installier und der realtek software die ich installier erscheint nach dem neustart einfach nirgends


----------



## OsiRis (17. Oktober 2009)

also auf meinem maximus2 formula geht die supremefx x-fi


----------



## ole88 (17. Oktober 2009)

hmm, seltsam, ich hab alles probiert vond er asus seite wenn ich installieren will sagt er meine verwendete hardware passt nicht zusammen und ka, wird wohl erst was kommen nach dem 22 wenn es win7 offiziel gibt


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2009)

Wieder ein Bild von mir! Ws mit euch los!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

Ohja Schwa....ähhhh.. Leistunsindexvergleich oder was.


----------



## Mosed (18. Oktober 2009)

Mehr als 5,9 ist doch scheinbar eh nicht drin mit einer normalen Festplatte. Man benötigt vermutlich ne SSD für höhere Werte?!


----------



## BlackShadow (18. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich für meinen neuen PC nur die OEM/System Builder Version von Windows 7 Professional kaufen ?


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja für mehr als 5,9 braucht man ne SSD/Flashdisk etc.

@Black
Ja kannst du.


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2009)

BlackShadow schrieb:


> Kann ich für meinen neuen PC nur die OEM/System Builder Version von Windows 7 Professional kaufen ?



Klar kannst dir ne System Builder holen ist das gleiche wie Vollversion nur kein Microsoft Support!



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja für mehr als 5,9 braucht man ne SSD/Flashdisk etc.
> 
> @Black
> Ja kannst du.



Wen die SSD nicht so teuer wären, und der nachteil je voll sie sind um so langsamer werden sie.


----------



## BlackShadow (18. Oktober 2009)

Bevor ich mir das Windows 7 hole, weiss jemand ob das Adobe Creative Suite auf Win 7 64Bit läuft ?

Wäre ja irgendwie blöd hole ich mir Windows 7 und dann läuft das teure Adobe Programm nicht


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja welches Adobe CS?


----------



## BlackShadow (18. Oktober 2009)

Uj sorry habe ich vergessen:

Adobe Creative Suite 3 Design Premium

Wie sieht es eigentlich so allgemein mit den "Games" und Office 2003 aus ?


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2009)

COD4, Crysis und Left 4 Dead laufen einwandfrei!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

Ok bei CS3 bin ich mir nicht sicher, denke aber das es läuft.
Und Games funktionieren eigentlich ganz gut, bis jetzt hatte ich keines welches nicht funktionierte.


----------



## BlackShadow (18. Oktober 2009)

Okay dann wage ich es mal und hole mir das Windows 7 Professional 64Bit. Habe ja sonst noch das Windox XP Prof für alle Fälle


----------



## underloost (18. Oktober 2009)

BlackShadow schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich so allgemein mit den "Games" und Office 2003 aus ?


mit games bis jetz keinerlei probleme gehabt. selbst ein half-life 1 von 1998 (glaub ich zumindest ) läuft bei mir mit dem 64bit RC wie geschmiert  office 2003 prof. ebenfalls keine probs


----------



## ole88 (19. Oktober 2009)

jup Games laufen. kann mir wer sagen woranman sieht welche version man hat also Nummer oder so hab ultimate aber wo beim rc unten rechts noch was stand steht bei der verkaufsversion nicht. und mich wunderts das wenn ich minianwendung hinzufügen mach dann auf die webseite geh dann dort steht beim rc ist nicht so viel da aber sobald win7 rauskommt erscheint mehr. ist das normal?


----------



## midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

Punkte sollen das Leben ja einfacher machen! Aber das nur am Rande.
Was du suchst ist die Versionsnummer, die findest du... gute Frage, da gab es ein Kommando um das aufzurufen... ich such das mal raus.
Die Minianwendungen sind für Vista, 7RC und 7 gleich. Ich denke mal, wenn mehr Leute das passende Windows haben, dann werden auch meherere Leute Anwendungen entwickeln.

so far


----------



## Th3 GhOst (19. Oktober 2009)

Hey leute hab mal ne frage und hoffe das ich hier net ganz falsch bin ^^"
also hab heute mein Win7 Prof. 64Bit bekommen und würde das auch gerne jetzt benutzen.
Doch habe ich vor nächstes jahr meinen rechner aufzurüsten bzw komplett neu aufbauen.
Ich weiss das man win nur n paar mal installieren darf nur wie oft is das genau.
Mein XP is momentan ziemlich durchen Wind und muss mal neu aufgesetzt werden, deswegen möchte ich jetzt gerne Win7 nutzen.
Doch hab ich angst das wenn ich des installiert habe und n neuen rechner zam baue es nimmer nutzen kann!
Könnt ihr mir vllt verraten wie das abläuft mit dem Regestrieren, wäre echt super.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie das abläuft?
Sobald du es online nicht mehr aktivieren kannst (nach dem 2ten mal afaik) musst du bei Microsoft anrufen und ihnen das sagen was sie hören wollen, anschließend hast du wieder ein neues, aktiviertes Windows.


----------



## Mosed (19. Oktober 2009)

Du darfst Windows pro Lizenz genau einmal installieren. Du kannst es aber beliebig oft neu installieren und auch die Hardware wechseln. Irgendwann wirste dann per Telefon aktivieren müssen, wenn die hardware zu oft geändert wurde.

An sich kannste win so oft neu installieren wie du lustig bist.


----------



## BulletSnake (19. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leute!
Habe ein kleines Problem und zwar ist meine Widows Platte 100GB gross!Ich hätte sie gerne kleiner aber über win7 Home geht sie nicht kleiner.Kennt einer ein Programm mit dem ich die Partition verkleinern kann?Habe mir schon O&O Partionmanager2 runtergeladen aber bei C kann ich nur freien Speicherplatz sicher löschen auswählen.Soll ich das machen oder löscht er mir dann Win7?
Danke!


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Oktober 2009)

100 GB ist doch absolut ok. Da hat man auch noch genug für die Programme.


----------



## BulletSnake (19. Oktober 2009)

Für die Programme habe ich extra eine partition!Die C platte sollte gut und gerne nur 25GB haben.Das reicht mir!Habe nämlich nur eine 250GB platte im rechner!


----------



## midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

Warum willst du BS und Programme trennen? Das ist völliger Schwachsinn! Wenn das BS hin ist kannst du 80% der Programme auch abhaken.

so far


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Oktober 2009)

Meine Sytem Partion hat 130GB zu verfügen.


----------



## BulletSnake (19. Oktober 2009)

Da habt ihr schon recht aber trotz allem sind mir 118GB zu viel!Gibt es keine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

MIt gparted kannst du die Größe der Partition ändern.

so far


----------



## BulletSnake (19. Oktober 2009)

bekomme es mit dem Programm nicht hin,es läuft bei mir nicht oder ich kann es nicht.Kann ich nicht mit O&O Partitionmanager es machen?Kann was passieren wenn ich den Freien Speicherplatz löschen wähle?


----------



## Th3 GhOst (19. Oktober 2009)

ICh danke euch für die antworten.
Es geht mir ja halt nur um die sache wie oft ich des auf einem sys neuinstallen bzw das sys wechseln und win7 mitnehmen kann.
Klar also wenn ich mein altes sys ablöse werde ich natürlich win7 dort löschen.
Aber das is gut dann kann ich morgen mein sys frisch mit win7 aufsetzten ^^.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## No_47 (20. Oktober 2009)

anderes Thema:

Hat einer von euch schon mal mit WIN 7 über LAN mit anderen Windows-Versionen "kommuniziert" 
Funktioniert des reibunglos ?
Wär mal interessant zu wissen . . .


----------



## midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ging bei mir ohne Probleme. Man sucht einfach im "normalen Netzwerk" und eben nicht in der Heimnetzgruppe und gut (=

so far


----------



## Holdrio (20. Oktober 2009)

Keine Schreibrechte im Programmordner?

Installierte heute die W7 Pro 64 und kopierte Firefox und Thunderbird Portable in den X86 Programmordner, doch beim Start melden die keine Schreibrechte zu haben, wieso denn das?
Auch der Total Commander, geht zwar aber bei Einstellung ändern ne Meldung er könne nicht in seine ini schreiben.
Verschob die Progs alle mal nach C: und da kommen diese Meldungen alle nicht.
Woher kommt der komische Schreibschutz im Progordner und wie weg damit, oder Ausnahmen machen?

Suchte auch vergeblich das Menü wo man bei XP von Dialogfeld bis Menü usw Schriftarten wählen konnte, zu blind oder gibts das nicht mehr?

@No47 Ja den anderen PC mit XP drauf fand der problemlos von selber im LAN, hatte selber noch null gemacht an den Netzeinstellungen, war cool wie das von selber ging.


----------



## DPr (20. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es bei Euch mit installieren von Programmen läuft. Gibt es bei den 64Bit Varianten viele Programme, deren Installation verweigert wird?
Das größte Problem ist bei mir von T-Online die Software, die Installation wird komplett verweigert als "schwerwiegend"- Grund es ist nur für 32Bit programmiert worden. Wegen Router brauch ich nicht unbedingt die Software, aber mir hat das Emailprogramm sehr gefallen  Windows mail live 

Besteht vielleicht Interesse, einen Sammelthread über nicht installierbare (oder unnutzbare) Programme für Win7 64bit aufzumachen?


----------



## killer89 (20. Oktober 2009)

Die SW vom Rosa Riesen hat auch schon unter Vista nich gefunzt, auch nich unter 32bit... zumindest die 6.0 von der CD... und das Mailproggi... naja... fail, ich log mich ohnehin nur im Netz ein, da muss ich mir den ganzen Spam nich runterladen...

MfG


----------



## DPr (20. Oktober 2009)

Interessant. Da vom rosa Riesen angegeben worden ist, daß es unter 32Bit Vista genutzt werden kann


----------



## david430 (20. Oktober 2009)

hey ich hab ma ne frage, meint Ihr, windows 7 64bit wäre ein problem für ein netbook mit 1 gb ram???


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Oktober 2009)

Bessere Frage wäre ob das Netbook überhaupt ne CPU hat die 64 Bit kann, ansonsten würde ich das nicht machen. 64 Bit ist mit 2 GB schon nicht mehr so spaßig, mit 1 GB will ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## david430 (20. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Bessere Frage wäre ob das Netbook überhaupt ne CPU hat die 64 Bit kann, ansonsten würde ich das nicht machen. 64 Bit ist mit 2 GB schon nicht mehr so spaßig, mit 1 GB will ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen.



hey danke, zum glück hast mir das gesagt , grad wikipedia durchgelesen, und die unterstützen kein 64 bit os. hätt ich nicht gedacht , naja ich mein das wäre halt nur so schön gewesen, dann halt nur aufm haubtpc


----------



## Holdrio (21. Oktober 2009)

Circa 1GB RAM ist doch auch bereits voll nach dem booten mit W7 64, das wäre wirklich keine gute Idee.

Eigene Dateien, Bilder usw, da muss man wirklich jeden Ordner unter C:\Users einzeln verschieben, wenn man das auf einer anderen Platte will, geht das wirklich nur so?
Kein schnelles Eigene Dateien nach ... verschieben wie bei XP mehr möglich?

Die Lan Verbindung per Rechtsklick im Tray deaktiveren geht auch nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## feivel (21. Oktober 2009)

heut wurde mein 7 je 1 mal von amazon und je einmal von otto verschickt


----------



## TobiMontana (21. Oktober 2009)

Meint ihr ich kann windows 7 auf meinen notebook hauen? der hat 1,6ghz dual core 1gb ram gf7400 go vista aufkleber, läuft aber mti xp und da 7 ja ressourcenschonender ist dachte ich ich hau da 7 drauf! 

Ram wird nochma 1gb oder 2 dazugesteckt (ma gucken was passt)

auf meinem hauptrechenr kann ichs arbeitstechnisch nicht machen! 

Meint irh das läuft gut?


----------



## midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt doch diese Trial von Microsoft direkt. Ich würds ausprobieren. Mit nem Dualcore biste schon gut dabei, nur das eine gig Ram wird eng.

so far


----------



## Loris (21. Oktober 2009)

Hier ne Frage:

Wird Win7, Windows Aero auch beinhalten, und Kalender usw. in der Home Professional edition?


----------



## darkfabel (21. Oktober 2009)

wann bekomme ich meins wohl ?

habe es am 15.07.2009 bestellt bei Otto und noch keine versand bestätigung


----------



## midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

Loris schrieb:


> Hier ne Frage:
> 
> Wird Win7, Windows Aero auch beinhalten, und Kalender usw. in der Home Professional edition?



Willste den Post nochmal sortieren?^^

Windows 7 enthält Aero, ja. Einen Kalender (zum was eintragen) glaub ich nicht. Es gibt eine Home Premium und eine Professional-Version. Ist aber alles in beiden Versionen vorhanden.

so far


----------



## TobiMontana (21. Oktober 2009)

kann ich auch von ner xp lizenz upgraden? hatte damals auch n upgrade auf vista dabei gehabt aber nie eingelöst und es ist abgelaufen...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jungs,
also, ich werde mir Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit kaufen, wenn schon, dann gleich das Beste, aber ich frage mich, ob ich auch ohne Probleme auf meinen Laptop installieren kann (siehe Signatur). Habe im Moment Vista Business drauf, will aber nicht upgraden, sondern neue Partitionen erstellen und sauber installieren. XP zu installieren, hat irgendwie nicht geklappt. Was meint, kanns es faxen machen, bei der Installation ? Im Grunde sollte es doch gehen, wenn Vista läuft ?


----------



## midnight (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja das geht. Aber warum Ultimate kaufen? Für die meisten die Dinge reicht Home Premium oder meinetwegen Professional.

so far


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, keine Ahnung. Ich sehe das immer so: BS ist quasi der Grundbaustein des ganzen Systems (abgesehen von BIOS), daher greife ich immer zum feinsten und mit allen Funktionen. Programme, die nach hinein kommen, kann man einfach deinstallieren. Ich weiß, klingt etwas bescheuert, aber wenn ich BS samt Programmen installiert habe und an mich angepasst, dann habe ich so richtig keine Lust, alles neu aufzusetzen, wenn ich feststellen sollte, dass mir etwas fehlt oder ich eine Funktion toll finde, die aber nur in der Ultimate Version habe.

Noch mal zu meiner Frage, sicher, dass das funktioniert? Also, ich meine kein Upgrade, sondern System Builder 64 Bit Ultimate ?

Ah ja, wenn wir dabei sind. Die Vollversion kostet um die 300 € wie der Upgrade, die System Builder dagegen 150 €. System Builder kann man doch per Internet oder Telefon aktivieren und ist eigentlich der Vollversion gleich, nur eben ohne tollen Verpackung (wenn nicht, wie wirds geliefert ?) und Support (in wie fern kein Support) ?


----------



## ole88 (22. Oktober 2009)

ich hab's ultimate 64 schon lange drauf und bin begeistert, erst recht wenn die kiste mal wieder rennt. also 64 Bit is zukunft und 32 sollte aussterben aber wenn ich CB lese bekomm ich scho wieder an Hals das die das nicht empfehlen solche noobs.


----------



## Cheater (22. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt hier noch 2 Windows 7 von der 50€ Aktion liegen. Kann ich die heute in "echte" Versionen tauschen gehen?


MfG


----------



## ole88 (22. Oktober 2009)

ja kannst du


----------



## Gerry (22. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Frage schließe ich mich an:

Hat schon jemand seine Vorbestellung (z.B. bei MM) eingelöst - ok, öffnet erst in 5 Min  ? 
Angeblich bekommt man dafür die "richtige" Vollversion, also weder die Upgrade- noch die SB-Version. Die Vollversion wird doch aber für ca. 200€ angeboten und nicht wie geplant für 119€.

Versuchen die Händler einem eine der günstigeren Home-Premium-Versionen anzudrehen?

Spätestens ab heute Abend weiß ich auch mehr.


----------



## Cheater (22. Oktober 2009)

Also nach meinen Information kriegst du eine ganz normale, also nicht OEM/SB Version. Und darauf werde ich auch bestehen . Naja mal schauen, ob sie bei Saturn wieder stress machen, weil ich 2 von den Packungen habe...


----------



## ole88 (22. Oktober 2009)

was is für dich ne vollversion? es gibt nur drei Versionen Home Premium ultimate. und für 50 Mücken wirste kaum ne ultimate bekommen. und im mm ist dies die normale Einzelhandels version, keine fertig pc Hersteller version oder was auch immer.


----------



## Cheater (22. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> was is für dich ne vollversion?


 

Ich glaube er meinte einfach, dass man für den Coupon nen Retail Version von Home Premium kriegt, aber der Händler vielleicht versuchen wird, ihm nur ne OEM Version von Home Premium andrehen will. Naja ich werd mich jetzt mal auf die Socken machen


----------



## ole88 (22. Oktober 2009)

naja ich bin froh ultimate zu haben das verschlüsseln war mir schon wichtig und xp Modus, installiert dann aber ja 64x Bit und nicht 84x.


----------



## Kamino99 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab grad mein Win7 abgeholt. Der befürchtete Ansturm blieb aus. Man konnte sich in aller Ruhe anstellen und sein Kassenbon abholen und zur Kasse rennen, wo einem die Win7 Packung ausgehändigt wurde.
Werd mir mit der Installation ein bisschen Zeit lassen, da mein neuer PC mit XP momentan sagenhaft stabil läuft. 
Halte mich noch ans Motto: Never change a running system.


----------



## Gerry (22. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> was is für dich ne vollversion? es gibt nur drei Versionen Home Premium ultimate. und für 50 Mücken wirste kaum ne ultimate bekommen. und im mm ist dies die normale Einzelhandels version, keine fertig pc Hersteller version oder was auch immer.



Vorbestellungen waren meines Wissens nur bei der "Home Premium" möglich. Folglich habe ich mich auch (wie beschrieben) auf die Home Premium-"System Builder", -"Upgrade von Vista" und -"Vollversion" bezogen.

Edit:
Gerade beim MM in RT die HomePremium-Vollversion bekommen. Momentan wird diese dort nur an Vorbesteller ausgegeben. War ganz schön was los in Sachen Win7-Vorbesteller. Vor mir war einer an der Kasse mit 6 Exemplaren.


----------



## Cheater (22. Oktober 2009)

So hab auch eben meine 2 versionen abgeholt. Aber mal ehrlich, das "Handbuch" ist doch echt zum Lachen. Wenn es bei nem Wii-Spiel bei wäre hätte ich es als Werbung bezeichnet


----------



## midnight (22. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> naja ich bin froh ultimate zu haben das verschlüsseln war mir schon wichtig und xp Modus, installiert dann aber ja 64x Bit und nicht 84x.



Bitlocker? Nadann viel Spaß. Alle meckern, dass man Microsoft nicht trauen sollte und nutzen dann deren proprietäres Verschlüsselungsssystem. Geil.

Nimm lieber Truecrypt, das ist schnell, kostenlos und 100% kompatibel.

so far


----------



## killer89 (22. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 bei Media-Markt zum Spottpreis von 89€ 

MfG


----------



## darkfabel (22. Oktober 2009)

wie kann es denn sein das die frau bei otto mir sagt das es erst nächste woche rauskommt und ich es dann erst bekomme ?


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

amazon ist heute angekommen....


----------



## Loris (22. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Willste den Post nochmal sortieren?^^
> 
> Windows 7 enthält Aero, ja. Einen Kalender (zum was eintragen) glaub ich nicht. Es gibt eine Home Premium und eine Professional-Version. Ist aber alles in beiden Versionen vorhanden.
> 
> so far



Sorry Meinte natürlich Home-Premium

danke für die Info!!


----------



## Player007 (22. Oktober 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> wie kann es denn sein das die frau bei otto mir sagt das es erst nächste woche rauskommt und ich es dann erst bekomme ?



Meine Version ist heute von Otto angekommen 

Gruß


----------



## utacat (22. Oktober 2009)

Habe meine Win 7 Home Premium aus der VVK heute bei Expert abgeholt.
Ist noch nicht mal der neue Preis (199,-€ Vollversion) entfernt worden.
Von Hoh habe ich auch meine Vorbestellung erhalten. 
Hoh war ganz schnell, Dienstag am  Abend bezahlt und heute Mittag schon da. 
Oh, das wird ein langes Wochenende. 
Von Microsoft kam heute auch eine Mail, dass mein SB Ultimate von Win 7 (Upgradecoupon) versand wurde. 
Das ist vielleicht ein Tag. Bin mal gespannt obs wirklich 10 Tage dauert.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin heute auf dem Heimweg an einem MM vorbei gekommen, aber nicht bei dem MM wo ich die Vorbestell Coupons gekauft habe. Dann hieß es, dass man nur in dem MM wo man die Coupons gekauft hat Win7 abholen kann.
Ok für mich warens 15min auf einen Mitarbeiter warten. Morgen mach ich dann eben einen kleinen Umweg zum richtigen Media Markt und gut ist.

Aber...was mir dann gleich noch gekommen ist...ebay, da wurden doch sau viele verkauft und immer haben die Verkäufer angeben das man es in jedem Mediamarkt eintauschen kann. 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe (denk mal das wird jeder MM so machen), dann wird es jetzt einige Probleme geben für die ebay Käufer/Verkäufer.


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi 

Problem 
Nr.1 =Leistung index geht nicht hab nvidia 191 treiber gemacht .

hab vista 32 bit gelöscht und windows 7 64 bit installiert.


wiso hab ich dann bei installierten zustand 14 gb verbraucht .
+
festplatte gelöscht
also hab 7 stinknormal installiert
wo ich in deskstop wahr wahr schon alles da sound ,lan ,

ich hab programme von 14.07.2009 jetzt noch drauf
sie link.
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/6559/99341923.png


http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/7594/unbenanntig.png


----------



## Sash (22. Oktober 2009)

habs mir vor 4 tagen bei atelco gekauft, hp 64bit. dazu passend ne neue hd, die seagate barracuda 7200.12 1TB, und bisher keine probleme.. aber hab auch kaum was gespielt, da ich kaum zu was komme.. mom bin ich noch dabei die letzten spiele von steam zu installieren/runterladen, nur crysis hab ich kurz angetestet, und es lief.. booten geht normal schnell, nix aussergewöhnliches. naja, solange nix ist bin ich zu frieden.
ah ja der leistungsindex geht jetzt bis 7.9 oder so? bei grafik usw hab ich nur 7.4?? vorher war ich beim anschlag mit vista.. naja da gabs auch nur 5.9 oder so.


----------



## kmf (23. Oktober 2009)

Mein Win7 family ist unterwegs. Grad die E-Mail vom Händler gelesen. Letzten Monat hat der mir noch die Lieferung erst gegen Ende dieses Monats avisiert.


----------



## ole88 (23. Oktober 2009)

weil man frauen an Service hotlines nich trauen sollte, genauso wenn dir ne Frau die lackfarbe des neuen gallardo aussuchen soll so ist es damit sich auf solche Aussagen zu verlassen.

naja bitlocker würd ich nur für harmloses Zeug nehmen logisch is truecrypt besser


----------



## Gerry (23. Oktober 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Windows 7 bei Media-Markt zum Spottpreis von 89€
> 
> MfG



Dabei handelt es sich aber lediglich um die Upgrade-Version von Win Vista auf Win 7.


----------



## killer89 (23. Oktober 2009)

Noch schlimmer  das würde heißen, dass man das Family Pack auch nur nutzen kann, wenn man schon drei Vista-Versionen hat oder?

MfG


----------



## Gerry (23. Oktober 2009)

Nein, wie kommst du auf diesen Trugschluss?

Was hat das family pack mit der Upgrade-Version zu tun?


----------



## Eroghor (23. Oktober 2009)

Hat hier irgendjemand schon sein Win7 aus der Vorbestellaktion von Conrad bekommen? Ich hab da noch nichtmal ne Versandbestätigung und hab Angst dass die mich vergessen haben


----------



## CroCop86 (23. Oktober 2009)

Kurze Frage:

Wenn ich Win 7 Prof x64 hab und jetzt Win 7 Ultimate x64 bekommen habe, kann ich des upgraden oder geht des nich?


----------



## ole88 (23. Oktober 2009)

denke nicht


----------



## killer89 (23. Oktober 2009)

Gerry schrieb:


> Nein, wie kommst du auf diesen Trugschluss?
> 
> Was hat das family pack mit der Upgrade-Version zu tun?


Naja... das Family-Pack enthält 3 Upgrade-Lizenzen!? Schaust du auf Alternate und Co. zumindest ist es nicht 100%ig klar... oder sind das drei SB-Versionen?

MfG


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Oktober 2009)

Weis den einer von euch wie ich in Windows Live Mail einstellen kann das Bilder in eMails automatisch angezeigt werden?
Ich habe in den Optionen schon geschaut, aber nichts gefunden. Vielleicht aber auch nur übersehen.


----------



## Holdrio (23. Oktober 2009)

Wie bekommt man die riesigen Desktopsymbole kleiner?
Werde das Gefühl nicht los bin nur zu blind die Option dafür zu finden.


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

Einfach STRG+Mausrad. Dann werden die kleiner oder größer. Aber wer braucht schon noch Symbole? Die Windowssuche und die Superbar erledigen alles (=


----------



## Holdrio (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja obergeil danke! 
So super einfach eigentlich, aber wäre ich niiiiiiiiiiie drauf gekommen.

Die Superbar ist schon sehr nett, aber da wäre ja kein Platz mehr auf der Taskleiste, wenn ich ich alle Symbole dort hin pappen würde. 
Seit ich merkte mit Shift gedrückt kann man auch Dateien zum öffnen direkt auf die Symbole ziehen will ich auch gar keine Quicklaunchleiste mehr, die Superbar ist viel besser.


----------



## Cheater (23. Oktober 2009)

Alternativ auch Desktop>Rechtsklick>Ansicht>Kleine Symbole

Aber bis jetzt gefällt windows 7 schon mal ganz gut. werd jetzt das erste mal anno probieren


----------



## Mosed (23. Oktober 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich Win 7 Prof x64 hab und jetzt Win 7 Ultimate x64 bekommen habe, kann ich des upgraden oder geht des nich?



Normalerweise ja. Versuch einfach mal das Ultimate Setup unter win zu starten.


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

Cheater schrieb:


> Alternativ auch Desktop>Rechtsklick>Ansicht>Kleine Symbole
> 
> Aber bis jetzt gefällt windows 7 schon mal ganz gut. werd jetzt das erste mal anno probieren



Anno ist kein Problem - außer du hast ein Onlineprofil. Dann geht garnichts.

so far


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2009)

Taucht der XP Mode über die Windows Updates auf oder muss ich mir den so besorgen?


----------



## Holdrio (23. Oktober 2009)

Ne den XP Mode gibts nicht im Update sondern hier.

Gibts ne Möglichkeit _"Alle Symbole aber keine Benachrichtigungen auf der Taskleiste anzeigen"_ oder bei einzelnen _"Nur Symbol anzeigen" _einzustellen?

Leider kann dort für alle zusammen nur Symbole UND Nachrichten zusammen gewählt werden, so nerven dann aber die ewigen Blockmeldungen der Firewall bald tierisch.
Und ist das aus muss für jedes neue Prog wieder das Symbol von Hand aktiviert werden dort, beides nicht ideal.

P.S. Byye Nero 6.6.15 sniff, werde dich alten Kumpel und erstes W7-64 Opfer vermissen.


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ne den XP Mode gibts nicht im Update sondern hier.
> 
> Gibts ne Möglichkeit _"Alle Symbole aber keine Benachrichtigungen auf der Taskleiste anzeigen"_ oder bei einzelnen _"Nur Symbol anzeigen" _einzustellen?
> 
> ...



Danke. Nero 6.6.0.18 geht bei mir wunderbar in Windows7 X64.


----------



## utacat (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du den Virtual PC meinst, den gibts nur mit der Prof, Ultimate und Enterprice Variante.
Er wird nicht standardmässig mitgeliefert, sonder muss gesondert runtergeladen werden. Ich glaube vor einigen Tagen hier im Forum gelesen zu haben: "XP Modus fertiggestellt" oder so ähnlich. Alternativ kann er von MS:Windows Virtual PC: Home Page runtergeladen werden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Oktober 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich Win 7 Prof x64 hab und jetzt Win 7 Ultimate x64 bekommen habe, kann ich des upgraden oder geht des nich?




Laut MS ja.

http://techfiles.de/dmelanchthon/images/Windows7UpgradeTeil2_B923/image.png


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> Wenn du den Virtual PC meinst, den gibts nur mit der Prof, Ultimate und Enterprice Variante.
> Er wird nicht standardmässig mitgeliefert, sonder muss gesondert runtergeladen werden. Ich glaube vor einigen Tagen hier im Forum gelesen zu haben: "XP Modus fertiggestellt" oder so ähnlich. Alternativ kann er von MS:Windows Virtual PC: Home Page runtergeladen werden.



Hab Ultimate


----------



## utacat (23. Oktober 2009)

Genau wie ich demnächst.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Holdrio (23. Oktober 2009)

Mehr als die Pro ist IMHO nur schade ums Geld, da bestellte ich lieber gleich ein Game noch dazu als für die paar unnützen Features mehr so viel Aufpreis zu zahlen. 



riedochs schrieb:


> Danke. Nero 6.6.0.18 geht bei mir wunderbar in Windows7 X64.



Nanü, keine Warnung wegen bekannten Komp. Problemen gleich beim Setup starten?
Seltsam, genau das kam gleich bei meiner 6.6.0.15, da hab ich es sein lassen, aber in dem Fall muss ich mal das "Miniupdate" auf die 18 probieren, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Meldung kommt, kannst du aber getrost ignorieren. Nero selbst musst du dann mit Adminrechten laufen lassen und die Meldung beim Starten auch ignorieren.


----------



## Tremendous (23. Oktober 2009)

Habe Seven nun 2 Stunden laufen und bin restlos begeistert. Kein Vergleich mehr zu Vista.
Verdammt schnell und die Features gefallen mir super!


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja lange schon von Nero runter. Nutze Ashampoo Burning Studio. Die einzig brauchbare Software aus dem Laden  Wobei die auch immer größer wird...

so far


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Oktober 2009)

CD Burner XP FTW! 

Ist klein und brennt mir jeden ***** auf ne CD/DVD^^


----------



## Holdrio (23. Oktober 2009)

Wäre sicher auch ne gute Idee ja, die neueren Neros nach den 6er sind eh kein Thema, diese dicken Dinger örks.



riedochs schrieb:


> Die Meldung kommt, kannst du aber getrost ignorieren. Nero selbst musst du dann mit Adminrechten laufen lassen und die Meldung beim Starten auch ignorieren.



Huch was, bei jedem Start kommt dann auch noch ne Fehlermeldung? 
Hm tja, wohl doch Zeit für was anderes langsam unter 7 , und für den alten Kumpel Nero 6 brauch ich sonst ja eigentlich nur schnell neu booten mit XP auf der anderen Platte.


----------



## utacat (23. Oktober 2009)

@ghostadmin
hast du CD Burner XP FTW auch unter Win 7 zulaufen? 
Unter XP läuft er hervorragend.

Mfg utacat


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2009)

Setze doch einfach das Häkchen das die Meldung nicht mehr angezeigt werden soll.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Oktober 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> @ghostadmin
> hast du CD Burner XP FTW auch unter Win 7 zulaufen?
> Unter XP läuft er hervorragend.
> 
> Mfg utacat



Naja, klar^^
Sonst würde ich es ja auch gar nicht schreiben^^
CD Burner XP + mein "Alles-Fresser" DVD-Brenner = besser kanns nicht sein^^


----------



## utacat (23. Oktober 2009)

Prima, ich suchte nämlich so ein Alles Fresser.
Danke dir


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ich bin ja lange schon von Nero runter. Nutze Ashampoo Burning Studio. Die einzig brauchbare Software aus dem Laden  Wobei die auch immer größer wird...
> 
> so far





nutz ich auch..aber die kostenlose version davon....
find ich klasse ...nero war mir zu fett nach der 6er


----------



## dubidubidupdidu (24. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand erklären was aus der Browserwahl geworden ist? Ich habe gerade Win7 installiert und musste jetzt Firefox wieder manuell runterladen und installieren. Sollte man da nicht bei der Installation gefragt werden, welcher Browser verwendet werden soll?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Oktober 2009)

Das ist nur bei den Retail-Versionen der Fall.
Bei den SB Versionen ist der IE schon installiert.


----------



## dubidubidupdidu (24. Oktober 2009)

Das Dumme ist nur: ich hab die Retail-Version installiert... und wurde trotzdem nie gefragt welchen Browser ich verwenden will. Es nervt schon ein bisschen nach jeder Installation von Windows noch extra Firefox zu installieren. Wer will denn schon den IE?  Wie war das denn bei dir bzw. welche Version besitzt du?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich besitze nur ne OEM Version von Ultimate. 
So blöd bin ich dann doch nicht das ich mir de Retail Ultimate kaufe.


----------



## dubidubidupdidu (24. Oktober 2009)

So blöd bin ich dann auch nicht  aber 45€ für ne Home Premium geht schon in Ordnung  Hat sich MS jetzt am Ende doch irgendwie vor dem Urteil gedrückt? Wär ja schon ziemlich dreist. Erst machen sie große Töne und kündigen ne Browserauswahl an und nun ist plötzlich doch wieder alles beim Alten!?


----------



## FatalMistake (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute...
Ein Freund hat gestern Win 7 HP auf seinem PC installiert.
leider hat er jz ein kleines Problem...er hat keine Startleiste (die halt ganz unten) und sieht auch kein Startmenü...wenn irgendeine Meldung bekomt bzgl Admin Rechte oder so is nur son graues fenster...das kriegt er mir mit Alt+F4 weg...
Tastnkombi f Arbeitsplatz funzt zB...
Was könnte das sein?
mfg


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Oktober 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> Ein Freund hat gestern Win 7 HP auf seinem PC installiert.
> leider hat er jz ein kleines Problem...er hat keine Startleiste (die halt ganz unten) und sieht auch kein Startmenü...wenn irgendeine Meldung bekomt bzgl Admin Rechte oder so is nur son graues fenster...das kriegt er mir mit Alt+F4 weg...
> Tastnkombi f Arbeitsplatz funzt zB...
> ...





Screenshots?


----------



## TobiMontana (24. Oktober 2009)

So habs grad auf meinem 3 Jahre alten Notebook Testweise installiert.

1,66 ghz dual core mit 1gb ram. läuft richtig gut! kein leistungsunterschied zu xp feststellbar!

Sieht richtig nett aus!


----------



## hEiMkInD (24. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht schon tausend mal gefragt worden
aber welches email programm nehmt ihr?
gibts bei w7 sowas wie den lieb gewonnenen outlook express?

mfg
hEiMkInD


----------



## Argead (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutzt Thunderbird. Es gefällt mir ganz gut und ist auch nicht propietär oder so was


----------



## hEiMkInD (24. Oktober 2009)

lol  propietär!!


----------



## Andy19 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt noch nicht alle Seiten gelesen, weils es doch schon etliche sind. Ich habe Win 7 64Bit.
Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Windows-Leitungsindex.
Ich kann zwar eine Bewertung durchführen, aber er zeigt mir am Ende nichts an. Die Tabelle mit den Einzel- u. Gesamtbewertung bleibt leer. Unten im Fenster steht das die Bewertungen aktuell sind (mit Datum)?


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Oktober 2009)

hEiMkInD schrieb:


> vielleicht schon tausend mal gefragt worden
> aber welches email programm nehmt ihr?
> gibts bei w7 sowas wie den lieb gewonnenen outlook express?
> 
> ...




Ja Windows Live Mail.


----------



## Holdrio (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich wie immer Thunderbird Portable, keine Installation und gar nix einrichten nötig, nur den gesicherten Ordner auf die Platte kloppen und fertig. 

Nur das Smilieaddon Mailtagger geht unter W7 64 nicht mehr, alle Smilies weg sniff, der erste W7 Oberfrust!


----------



## utacat (24. Oktober 2009)

@hEimkInd
Nein, den muss man mit Office kaufen in der Luxusedition. Hab das normale Office 2007 Home and Students, da ist er nicht dabei.


----------



## Crys (24. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem "XPMode"? Rentiert sich das, oder ist das einfach lahm?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja was willst du mit dem XP Mode machen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Oktober 2009)

Crys schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem "XPMode"? Rentiert sich das, oder ist das einfach lahm?




Für was?


----------



## Crys (24. Oktober 2009)

Gelegentlich alte games zocken, wie nfs Carbon (läuft leider nicht auf vista und windows 7)


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Oktober 2009)

Crys schrieb:


> Gelegentlich alte games zocken, wie nfs Carbon (läuft leider nicht auf vista und windows 7)




Dafür ist der Modus nicht gedacht.


----------



## Crys (24. Oktober 2009)

schade...dann halt nicht, danke dir


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Oktober 2009)

Hmm hast du denn den aktuellen Patch installiert und das Game im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeführt? Auf Vista hat Carbon bei mir tadellos funktioniert..


----------



## Holdrio (24. Oktober 2009)

Wer hatte eigentlich noch ein richtiges XP auf anderer Partition oder Platte beim 7 installieren, klappte das mit ins Bootmenü einfügen?
Bei mir nicht, XP auf der dritten Platte wurde einfach ignoriert und nix Bootmenü, seltsam. 

Gibts ne Möglichkeit einen Moni mit HDMI Anschluss als "DVI PC Verbindung" einzurichten unter W7 64 im Nvidiatreiber?
Genau das steht nämlich unter XP im Treiber und das Bild ist sichtbar besser als unter 7 wo da HDMI-HDTV Verbindung steht. 
Auflösung ist in beiden Fällen gleich, daran liegts nicht.


----------



## eVoX (24. Oktober 2009)

Also bedeutet das, dass ich mit den XP Modus keine alten Spiele spielen kann?


----------



## utacat (24. Oktober 2009)

Nein, da die Hardware keinen vollen Zugriff hat. Für ältere Spiele empfiehlt sich der Kompatibilitätsmodus oder die Dosbox zum mounten.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Oktober 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Also bedeutet das, dass ich mit den XP Modus keine alten Spiele spielen kann?




Zumindest keine 3D-SPiele wenn Direct-X überhaupt läuft.


----------



## riedochs (24. Oktober 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Wer hatte eigentlich noch ein richtiges XP auf anderer Partition oder Platte beim 7 installieren, klappte das mit ins Bootmenü einfügen?
> Bei mir nicht, XP auf der dritten Platte wurde einfach ignoriert und nix Bootmenü, seltsam.
> 
> Gibts ne Möglichkeit einen Moni mit HDMI Anschluss als "DVI PC Verbindung" einzurichten unter W7 64 im Nvidiatreiber?
> ...



Bei mir ging es. Ich habe zuerst XP installiert und dann Windows 7.


----------



## Holdrio (24. Oktober 2009)

Schon komisch, ausser bei mir ging das offenbar bei allen. 
Das XP ist einfach nur mein bisheriges BS, hatte nie Vista, für 7 nur eine neue Platte einbaut.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe beides auf ein und der selben Festplatte, vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## FatalMistake (25. Oktober 2009)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Screenshots?


Woher soll ich screens haben...
er hat anscheinend schon in einem anderen forum gefragt, da haben sie nach dem mainboard gefragt  was soll das mb mit einem Fehler im OS zu tun haben...
er hats auch schon 2 mal installiert...beides mal der fehler...
Er hat sich win7 bei amazon glaub ich vorbestellt...so ein teil für 50 euro..familiy pack oder so..das mit 3 lizenzen.
mfg


----------



## TobiMontana (25. Oktober 2009)

wie gut und rund es läuft bin total überrascht. trotz nur 1gb ram und nur 1.66ghz dual core  so ist mein 3 jahre alter notebook doch noch zu gebrauchen 

es sieht so nice aus:

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1392717/notebookwin7desktop.pnghttp://music.3dl.am/link/c47d61f378d6c27fd016154b25c42ffa/


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ebenfalls XP und Windows 7 auf einer Festplatte mit getrennten Partitionen laufen. Der Bootmanager nimmt das ganz gut an.

Thema Taskleiste: Können doppelte Einträge in der Infobereichsymbole-Leiste entfernt/gelöscht werden? Ich habe jetzt doppelte Einträge, da ich einem Programm (foobar2000) nach einer erneuten Installation nur einen anderen Pfad zugewiesen habe.

Was ich meine? Siehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann wird die Liste auch sehr unübersichtlich. Fraglich vor allem, ob deinstallierte Programme auf Ewigkeit dort eingetragen bleiben. Ich kenne wohl den Trick, in der Registry zwei Schlüssel zu löschen und anschließend die explorer.exe im Taskmagager zu beenden, aber das kann's doch nicht wirklich sein, oder?


----------



## Mosed (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, die verschwinden von alleine. Ich hatte auch schon doppelte Einträge - jetzt finde ich keine mehr.


----------



## darkfabel (25. Oktober 2009)

meins ist von otto immer noch nicht da !


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Oktober 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich denke, die verschwinden von alleine.



Das passiert leider nicht bei allen Anwendung, wie bei mir zu sehen. Vielleicht hängt es stark davon ab, dass das jeweilige Programm auf Vista oder 7 ausgelegt wurde. Gibt's die Infobereichsymbole-Leiste bereits seit Vista?



darkfabel schrieb:


> meins ist von otto immer noch nicht da !



Du meinst beim Versandhandel Otto? Bitte nächstes mal in vollen Sätzen schreiben, man konnte auf Anhieb nicht erkennen, wovon du sprichst


----------



## Holdrio (26. Oktober 2009)

Noch besser gar nicht, wen interessieren hier Ottos oder Albertos Versandprobleme... 

Wegen der Einträge in der Taskleiste nervt mich viel mehr, dass es keine "Nur Symbol" Option gibt, oder auch für alle "Nur Symbol aber keine Benachrichtigungen".
Gibts dafür auch einen Registrytrick?

Fällt bei anderen auch manchmal das Theme für einige Sekunden raus?
Taskleiste wird so hellblau wie beim Start von alten Progs die die W7 Optik nicht unterstützen.
Paar Sekunden nur, seeeeeeeeeeehr komisch.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Oktober 2009)

das hatte ich beim 3dmark06 immer *grusel*


----------



## Mosed (26. Oktober 2009)

Das Standardtheme wird normalerweise nur dann geladen, wenn ein Programm nicht mit Aero kompatibel ist. Sobald das Programm beendet wird, wird wieder Aero aktiviert.


----------



## Holdrio (26. Oktober 2009)

Jo aber das war eben nicht der Fall, kam einfach so plötzlich schon drei mal seit Dienstag, ohne dass ich ein inkompatibles Prog startete vorher.



DarkMo schrieb:


> das hatte ich beim 3dmark06 immer *grusel*



Wirklich gruselig , die GTX285 pfeifft dabei dann auch noch immer so wie in in manchen Gamemenüs wo vierstellige FPS Zahlen anliegen, ob in W7 Geister wohnen??


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das hatte ich beim 3dmark06 immer *grusel*




Das schafft sogar noch Vantage.

Sowas ist wirklich peinlich. Das einzige Programm was mir untergkommen ist das AERO killt.

Uralte SPiele im Fenstermodus gehen, alte Software geht aber ein Programm was unbedingt DX10 also mindestens Vista braucht killt AERO. 

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie ich das herunterfahren beschleunige? Gerade lief mein Rechner 5 Stunden durch mit der Meldung das einige Programme noch beendet werden müsste.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Oktober 2009)

Die Probleme mit der Darstellung von Aero habe ich mit dem VLC Player. Weswegen das so ist, keine Ahnung. Entweder bin ich ein Einzelfall oder ein Patch wird nachgeliefert.



Holdrio schrieb:


> Wegen der Einträge in der Taskleiste nervt mich viel mehr, dass es keine "Nur Symbol" Option gibt, oder auch für alle "Nur Symbol aber keine Benachrichtigungen".
> Gibts dafür auch einen Registrytrick?



Du möchtest, dass keine Symbole mehr in der Taskleiste oder nur bestimmte nicht angezeigt werden? Ich kann dir leider nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## stephantime (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo und guten Abend.

Ich stell meine Frage einfach mal hier rein ohne einen neuen Thread aufzumachen.

Habe Win7 jetzt schon ein paar Tage im Einsatz.Soweit alles wunderbar.
Nur heute wollte ich mal meine beiden USB Sticks und eine USB Festplatte anschließen.
Win7 versucht die Treiber zu inst. und bricht dann ab und sagt mir das die Treiber nicht inst. wurden.
Heißt, ich seh die Geräte nicht und kann auch nicht darauf zugreifen.

Auch mit der Problembehandlung konnte ich keine Erfolge erreichen.

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## utacat (26. Oktober 2009)

Schon an anderen USB Anschlüssen versucht?
Ich arbeite täglich mit USB Sticks. Hatte bisher keine Probleme.

MfG utacat


----------



## tom5520 (26. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt gibts schon das richtige Windows 7


----------



## utacat (26. Oktober 2009)

@tom5520 
Ist nicht wahr
Habe den RC seit Mai und Win7 das originale seit Sonntag.


----------



## Gerry (27. Oktober 2009)

stephantime schrieb:


> Habe Win7 jetzt schon ein paar Tage im Einsatz.Soweit alles wunderbar.
> Nur heute wollte ich mal meine beiden USB Sticks und eine USB Festplatte anschließen.
> Win7 versucht die Treiber zu inst. und bricht dann ab und sagt mir das die Treiber nicht inst. wurden.
> Heißt, ich seh die Geräte nicht und kann auch nicht darauf zugreifen.



Könnte an der Laufwerkszuordnungstabelle liegen. Ein Bekannter hatte bei Vista auch dieses Problem. USB-Geräte wurden teilweise gar nicht und teilweise nur ab und zu erkannt. Z.B. verabschiedete sich auch immer mal wieder die Verbindung zum USB-Drucker, obwohl dieser korrekt eingerichtet wurde. Immer wieder meldete Windows beim Einschalten des Druckers den Anschluss eines neuen Gerätes und wollte Treiber installieren. USB-Sticks wurden bis zur Änderung in der Zuordnungstabelle (min..., max...) gar nicht erst erkannt.

Wir haben damals in der registry die einzelnen Limits aufgehoben (frage mich bitte nicht mehr wie). Letztendlich hat nur eine komplette Neuinstallation geholfen. Damals muss irgendeine "böse Software" was angerichtet haben.


----------



## Markusretz (27. Oktober 2009)

> Die Probleme mit der Darstellung von Aero habe ich mit dem VLC Player. Weswegen das so ist, keine Ahnung. Entweder bin ich ein Einzelfall oder ein Patch wird nachgeliefert.


Ich habe damit keine Probleme. Hast du eine der letzten Versionen vom VLC-Player?



> > Wegen der Einträge in der Taskleiste nervt mich viel mehr, dass es keine "Nur Symbol" Option gibt, oder auch für alle "Nur Symbol aber keine Benachrichtigungen".
> > Gibts dafür auch einen Registrytrick?
> 
> 
> Du möchtest, dass keine Symbole mehr in der Taskleiste oder nur bestimmte nicht angezeigt werden? Ich kann dir leider nicht ganz folgen.


Ich glaube ich weis was er meint
Als Optionen gibt es folgendes:
 - Symbol und Benachrichtigung anzeigen
 - Symbol und Benachrichtigung ausblenden
 - Nur Benachrichtigungen anzeigen

Vermissen tut er folgendes:
 - Nur Symbol anzeigen

Hoff ich habe jetzt selbst nicht was verhaut 


Gruß Markus


----------



## Holdrio (27. Oktober 2009)

Genau richtig! 
Eigentlich steht es aber ja auch überdeutlich da mit "Nur Symbol". 
Die blöden Aufpoppmeldungen müssten für mich nicht sein, aber alle Symbole möchte ich sehen, total unverständlich gibts dafür gar keine Option. 

VLC geht auch gut bei mir, benutze aber die portable Version von portableapps.com.


----------



## MeisterKandalf (27. Oktober 2009)

soooo...in der Hoffnung, dass mir hier geholfen werden kann, versuch ich mal mein Glück. Alsooo...Hab mir die Win 7 64bit Ultimate auf meine neue 1TB HDD geknallt. Funktioniert auch alles super mit dem Dualboot zw.XP und so... Nur funktioniert der Sound mit dem Realtek HD Audio Treiber, den PCGHW anbietet nicht wirklich gut und ich bezweifle mal, dass selbst bei PCGHW ein 5.1 Soundsystem unter Win7 einwandfrei lief. Denn bei mir kommt unter Win7 kein Sound,wenn ich welchen bei Win7 oder WMP erwarte...Beim Soundmanager kann ich zwar die einzelnen Lautsprecher testen, doch die vorderen seitlichen sind ohne Ton und werden auch im Manager selbst gar nicht ausgewählt,wie auch bei der PCGHW Bildershow,wo man den Win7 Relatek Treiber runterladen kann. ->siehe Bildershow
( Realtek HD-Audio 2.16 Treiber mit Windows-7-Support zum Download bereit - Realtek, HD Audio 2.16, Treiber, HDMI, Linux       )
Woran liegt das nun? Ist der Treiber nun doch nicht komplett ausgereift? Über den Kopfhörerausgang kann ich wenigstens ein bisl was hören-nur ist das kein Zustand-.-'
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen-weil selbst im PCGHW Win7 Sonderheft war keine Abhilfe zu finden.

LG MeisterKandalf


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2009)

Download: Realtek HD-Audio-Treiber 2.35 mit weiteren Anpassungen - Realtek, HD Audio, Treiber, HDMI, Linux

das is die neuste (R2.35) und funzt super bei mir unter win7 (hab onboard alc888 oder wie der sich schimpft).


----------



## riedochs (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich musst  keine Treiber für die Realtek installieren


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

das hat windows eigentlich automatisch selbst gemacht


----------



## MeisterKandalf (28. Oktober 2009)

naja...bei mir hat das dann nicht wirklich was gebracht-er hat nämlich automatisch den digitalen Ausgang von Realtek installiert...und einen neueren wollte der gar nicht erst suchen. Aber ich versuch erstmal den angepassten Treiber ausprobieren. Erstma vielen Dank für den Link@ DarkMo 
Mal sehen,wie weit es hilft...
LG MeisterKandalf


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich war so leichtsinnig und installierte den Treiber von der vorher heruntergeladenen Herstellerseite. Zack, hatte ich kein Gigabit LAN mehr. Treiber deinstalliert und den von Windows 7 angebotenen genommen. Gigabit LAN wieder da, alles in Butter. Soviel dazu


----------



## david430 (28. Oktober 2009)

hab ma ne frage:
wenn man sich windows 7 bei torrent oder rapidshare,... runterlädt, kann es sein, dass dann ein virus oder etwas vergleichbares drauf ist???
denkt nicht, ich wäre daran interessiert, windows 7 illegal zu haben, den key habe ich, nur habe ich nur die cd der 32bit-version und ich brauch 64bit...


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. Oktober 2009)

Du wärst drann interessiert Win7 illegal zu haben???
Spinnst du???

Nunja.... Die Wahrscheienlichkeit Viren zu bekommen ist gering... aber sie besteht.


----------



## Sash (28. Oktober 2009)

überred einen freund oder verwandten sich win7 zu kaufen, und dann leih dir die dvd aus.


----------



## david430 (28. Oktober 2009)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Du wärst drann interessiert Win7 illegal zu haben???
> Spinnst du???
> 
> Nunja.... Die Wahrscheienlichkeit Viren zu bekommen ist gering... aber sie besteht.



Höre ich da einen ironischen Unterton heraus, oder täusche ich mich da? 
ich will nur vorsichtig sein, dass man mich nicht falsch versteht, und ich wieder punkte von mods krieg, die meinen, ich würde illegales tun, obwohl dem nicht so ist.



Sash schrieb:


> überred einen freund oder verwandten sich win7 zu kaufen, und dann leih dir die dvd aus.



ja klar , das problem ist, dass es professional ist und ich glaube, dass kein zocker interesse an professional hat, kein spiele explorer,....


----------



## Sash (28. Oktober 2009)

soweit ich weiß entscheidet die seriennummer, also der key den du eingibst welche version du hast. und nicht was auf der dvd drauf steht..


----------



## david430 (28. Oktober 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß entscheidet die seriennummer, also der key den du eingibst welche version du hast. und nicht was auf der dvd drauf steht..



war bei vista so, aber bei windows 7 gibts das net mehr, da hat jede version ihre eigene cd... jedenfalls die msdn version...


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. Oktober 2009)

Schreib einfach mal Microsoft an...
Evt. schicken dir die für ne geringe bezahlung ne CD.


----------



## MeisterKandalf (28. Oktober 2009)

Nabend!!!!

sooo da bin ich dann nochmal...also der Sound geht immer noch nicht...obwohl ich mittlerweile den im oben genannten Link angebotenen Treiber runtergeladen und installiert hab. Bisher besteht kein 5.1 Support unter Win7. Ist vll.auch daran zu erkennen, dass ja bei der Bildershow auf der Homepage für den Download die seitlichen Lautsprecher ebenfalls nicht ausgewählt sind-demzufolge ist das Problem immer noch nicht behoben!?

LG MeisterKandalf


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2009)

hmm, ich habe leider nur uralt-kopfhörer atm, kann deswegen wenig zu sagen. aber unter xp hatte ich nen problem mit dem mikrofon und musste den micboost bei den anschlüssen fürs mikro un ned beim mikro selber angeben. das hieß dann zum bsp "Rear Pink In". daneben gibts auch "Rear Orange Out" usw, da is bei mir standardmäßig der lautstärke regler ganz unten. zwar nich stumm, aber auf 0. schau mal, ob du, wenn du da nachregelst, nen ergebnis erzielen kannst.


----------



## MeisterKandalf (28. Oktober 2009)

das witzige ist ja,dass der Kopfhörer was augibt...also dass ich stereo mit total schlechtem Sound hören kann....wenn die Boxen im Kopfhörerausgang sind...aber das mit dem zuweisen der Boxen für den jeweiligen Ausgang geht bei diesem neuen Audio Manager soweit ich weiß nicht...das meinste doch,oder?-das man sagt-dat braune kabel ist center/subwoofer, Orange ist Rear und grün beispielsweise Front speaker...oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?

sooo nennt mich gott oder so ähnlich^^
hab es hinbekommen!!!!!
EInfach wie du schon meintest die Ausgänge nochmal neu zugeordnet und dann unter Einstellungen diese komische Lautsprecherauffüllung und den Rear-Support aktiviert...so'n triviales Problem*an-die-strin-fass* dann kann das WIn 7 ja endlich eingerichtet werden!!!! Whuuuhuuu


----------



## OdlG (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, dass das hier reinpasst:

Ich habe jetzt Win 7 Ultimate x64 und möchte es die Tage auch installieren, aber vorher wollte ich gern erfragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit folgenden Anwedungen unter Win 7 hat:

3DS MAX 9 (32Bit)
Opera 10.0
Fraps 2.9.8
Miranda (Instant Messenger)
CryptLoad 1.1.8
Ulead Video Studio 11 Pro

Gibt es da Kompatibilitätsprobleme? V.a. auf 3DS MAX kann ich nicht verzichten, ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2009)

also opera und miranda sind kein problem. fraps denke ich auch nich, habs aber selber noch garnich getestet. die letzten beiden kenn ich nich und 3ds max habsch ned ^^


----------



## OdlG (28. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> also opera und miranda sind kein problem. fraps denke ich auch nich, habs aber selber noch garnich getestet. die letzten beiden kenn ich nich und 3ds max habsch ned ^^



Das ist schon mal super, aber ich muss UNBEDINGT wissen, wie es mit 3DS MAX aussieht. BITTE


----------



## david430 (28. Oktober 2009)

fraps funktioniert...


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Oktober 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass das hier reinpasst:
> 
> Ich habe jetzt Win 7 Ultimate x64 und möchte es die Tage auch installieren, aber vorher wollte ich gern erfragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit folgenden Anwedungen unter Win 7 hat:
> 
> ...




Fraps in 2.9.9 geht. Ich vermute das 2.9.8 auch geht.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal, hat hier auch einer das Problem das sich der Effekt wenn mit der Maus über ein Fenster fährt (k.a. wie man den nennt^^) in der Taskleiste, dass der sich aufhängt?

Das sieht dann zB so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise müsste das Feld ja wieder Rot werden, so wie die Taskleiste, tut es aber nicht.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, ich habe noch nie so darauf geachtet. Hängt sich diese Hervorhebungseffekt für eine kurze Weile oder viel länger auf? Ich hatte das wohl mal, dass nach einem Update etwas lud und sich dieses bestimmte Programm kurzzeitig aufhing, sich aber nach einiger Zeit wieder ganz normal meldete.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Oktober 2009)

Das hängt so lange bis ich Windows neu starte.. nicht mal abmelden und neu anmelden hilft da. >.>
Das Problem hatte ich schon in der Beta, im RC und jetzt auch im Final 
Ist auch komplett Programm unabhängig, wenn es hängt dann bei allen Fenstern.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei welchem Programm tritt dieses Problem am ehesten auf? Es sieht mir so aus, als benutzt du Miranda (?)


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Oktober 2009)

Nein, nein das ist ICQ.^^ (<-- Jaaaah ich nutze diesen Schrott.. aus Gewöhnung halt. )
Und wie gesagt, ist egal welches Programm und auch egal wie lange der Rechner schon läuft oder was er macht.
Ich kann den Rechner 20 Stunden laufen lassen mit 50 offenen Fenstern und Programmen oder nur 10 Minuten mit einem Programm/Fenster. 
Es kommt wie es will, gehen tut es allerdings nicht wieder wie es will und auch nicht wie ich will.


----------



## Holdrio (28. Oktober 2009)

Bekommt man die Pfeile auf den Verknüpfungen irgendwie weg?
Sowas nettes wie TweakUI gibts für 7 ja leider nicht und extra so ne ganze Tuningsuite wo das vielleicht geht installieren, lohnt deswegen auch nicht.



david430 schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass es professional ist und ich glaube, dass kein zocker interesse an professional hat, kein spiele explorer,....



Grins ist das dein Ernst?? 
So ein olles Windooffensterle wo alle Spiele aufgelistet sind, das wird mir etwa genau so sehr fehlen bei der Pro wie BranchCache oder DirectAccess aus der Ultimate.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Oktober 2009)

david430,

ich besitze die Professional-Version von Windows 7 und es ist ein Spiele-Explorer bei mir vorhanden - das wird auch bei allen anderen Versionen auf dieser Welt so sein. Es gibt eine offizielle Liste von Microsoft, die die wichtigsten Unterschiede der einzelnen Versionen festhält. 

Ich denke, dass das Fehlen des Spiele-Explorers dieser Erwähnung wert gewesen wäre; dieser wurde aber selbst auf dieser besagten Übersicht/Liste nicht aufgezählt.

Nur so am Rande erwähnt


----------



## david430 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> david430,
> 
> ich besitze die Professional-Version von Windows 7 und es ist ein Spiele-Explorer bei mir vorhanden - das wird auch bei allen anderen Versionen auf dieser Welt so sein. Es gibt eine offizielle Liste von Microsoft, die die wichtigsten Unterschiede der einzelnen Versionen festhält.
> 
> ...



hey,
das ist interessiert mich mal. wo kann man den finden, also bei vista war der bei spiele. also bei meiner version ist weder der spiele ordner im startmenu noch irgendein spiel drauf. komisch liegt das vielleicht an der msdnn version, dass die sowas net ham???


EDIT: ok ok, also bei mir waren die games ausgestellt, musste erst die funktion aktivieren und dann noch im start menü den link anpassen. ohmann aber jetzt habe ich wieder die schönen spiele, ich hab purple place so gerne gespielt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Oktober 2009)

david430,

ich besitze eine besagte MSDNAA-Version; der Spiele-Explorer ist z.B. beim Eintippen von "Spiele" in die Suchmaske der Start-Leiste auch hier vorhanden  Siehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei eine kleiner Fehler, der sich mir zeigte, als ich die Symbole für Geräte und Drucker ändern wollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich daran gebunden, Windows den Treiber automatisch finden zu lassen, damit er mir auch die passenden Symbole heraussucht? Ich hätte gerne die Symbole, nur mag ich diese Eigenwilligkeit der Treiberinstallation nicht so sehr.


----------



## Holdrio (29. Oktober 2009)

Schaute auch mal bei meiner Pro 64 und "Spiele" ist unter "Windows Funktionen aktivieren/deaktivieren" nur nicht standardmässig aktiviert, das ist alles.
Nach aktivieren erscheint im Startmenü im Ordner "Zubehör"  ein Unterordner "Spiele" mit diesem Spieleexplorer drin.

Nur was an diesem Fensterchen mit allen installieren Spielenamen drin jetzt so toll oder wichtig sein soll, bleibt mir immer noch rätselhaft.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. Oktober 2009)

Einziges "Leckerlie" wäre höchstens die Ansicht der Spielesymbole, welche aus dem Internet geladen werden und recht hochauflösend aussehen.


----------



## david430 (30. Oktober 2009)

ja gut ich brauch den spiele explorer ja auch net soo wirklich, aber wenn er scho dabei ist , und die spiele find ich für zwischendurch auch ganz in ordnung, z.b. majongg oder wie man das schreibt ... aber leider ist ink ball nicht mehr mit am start


----------



## david430 (31. Oktober 2009)

hey hab noch ne frage, und zwar:
ich hab meine lüftersteuerung im rivatuner geregelt und lasse den über den autostartordner öffnen. aber immer wenn ich hochfahr kommt diese sicherheitsbestätigung, bei der ich dann auf "yes" klicken muss. so langsam nervt mich das ein bisschen. könnte ich iwie dem rivatuner rechte geben, damit ich das nicht mehr bestätigen muss???


----------



## OdlG (1. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> also opera und miranda sind kein problem. fraps denke ich auch nich, habs aber selber noch garnich getestet. die letzten beiden kenn ich nich und 3ds max habsch ned ^^



3DS MAX 9 (32Bit) geht super! Man sollte sich nur das SP1 installieren

Bin mir insgesamt aber nicht so sicher, was ich von Win 7 halten soll... Ich finde, es gibt viele Verbesserungen, aber auch echt negative Rückgänge...


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

Ich finde Windows 7 ist das benutzerfreundlichste Betriebssystem


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

Melcat schrieb:


> Ich finde Windows 7 ist das benutzerfreundlichste Betriebssystem



Naja, es ist wenn schon das benutzerfreundlichste Windows. So, wie es XP und Vista ihrer Zeit auch waren. Vom reinen Komfort her kommt doch nichts an OSX ran. Gnome ist auch prima, allerdings muss man da erst ein wenig basteln bis es perfekt ist. (=

so far


----------



## freak8986 (16. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mal das ich mich an den richtigen thread wende 

Mein Problem:

Ich habe eine SATA Festplatte 500GB mit 4 Partionen. 

Auf einer Läuft XP SP3. Zwei sind mit Dateien bestückt.

Und die letzte soll für Win 7 sein.

Win 7 installiert... es Startet aber nur XP 

Win 7 kann ich nur Starten wenn ich die DVD eingelegt habe und von da boote (keine taste drücken um von CD/DVD zu laden)

Habe ich da bei der Installation was nicht beachtet oder falsch gemacht?!

Danke


----------



## ghostadmin (16. November 2009)

Hi.
Führe mal mit der 7 DVD eine Reparatur durch.
Also Setup starten und dann die Reparaturoptionen auswählen.


----------



## freak8986 (17. November 2009)

Hi,

danke habe ich gemacht...

da erkennt er das Win 7 auf dem DVD-Laufwerk installiert ist?!

Win XP wird auch nicht erkannt! Bin auf Treiber laden gegangen und den richtigen 64bit treiber geladen  - ohne erfolg 

Was ich noch vergessen habe - Win XP 32bit / Win 7 64bit ! 

...danke


----------



## freak8986 (19. November 2009)

...den ersten fehler mit dem falschen Laufwerk konnte ich jetzt beheben!

Ich hatte zwei Festplatten angeschlossen:

1. SATA
2. IDE - nur für daten und so!

In der Reihenfolge habe ich es auch im bios eingestellt ist aber immer die IDE als Master anerkannt wurden!

Jetzt habe ich sie erst mal entfernt...

Win 7 wieder neuinstalliert - jetzt zeigt er mir auch in den Reparaturoptionen die richtige Partition an.

Leider findet er Win XP nicht - habe schon mehrmals die Reparaturoption ausgeführt - ohne Erfolg 

hab ihr noch einen tip für mich?!


----------



## utacat (19. November 2009)

Hast du im Bios die Option:

-Sata as Ide-

eingestellt? Wenn du XP installierst und nicht gleich den Sata-Treiber mit einbindest, erkennt er die Platte mit XP nicht.
Win 7 kann mit Sata umgehen , XP leider nicht.

MfG utacat

P.S Habe das P5QPro und auch 1 Ide- und 2 Sata-Platten. Auf der Ide läuft Win XP SP3 und auf den Sata 4x Win 7


----------



## ghostadmin (20. November 2009)

Hey Leute.
Ich habn kleiner Problem mit meinem 7. nd zwar ist diese Suchen Leiste oben rechts im Explorer weg. 
Ich bin bis jetzt daran gescheitert sie wieder herzustellen?! Dafür bin ich wohl zu blöd. 

Weiß jemand wie ich dieses Feld wieder bekomme?


----------



## GxGamer (14. Dezember 2009)

Hurra, ich hab nen Bluescreen mit dem tollen, neuen, stabileren, kompatibleren, einfacher zu bedienendem Windows 7 

Weiss jemand wo

*KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR*

herkommt?
Mein PC schmiert täglich ab (friert ein, kann nur noch Maus bewegen, sonst keine Reaktion) und diesmal hab ich auf den Bluescreen gewartet.
Das oben genannte kam dabei raus - es passiert bei unterschiedlichsten Sachen - WoW, Oblivion, Surfen, Video, auf der Taskleiste was anklicken - irgendwie find ich XP besser


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

tja auch ich hab denn ein oder anderen bluescreen der wohl auf ati zurückführt, stand so oben nun is die frage warum der neueste ccc son problem macht, hoffe mit dem neuen ist das problem vorbei


----------



## Hektor123 (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
ich hab auch ein _kleines_ Problem.
Und zwar beenden sich manche Programme nicht richtig.
Häufig passiert es beim Firefox, weil ich den auch am meisten benutze 
Wenn ich das Fenster schließe verschwindet es auch, aber der Prozess ist im Taskmanager noch gelistet. So kann ich FF nicht mehr neustarten, weil erkannt wird, das noch ein Prozess offen ist. Wenn ich den Prozess kille bleibt das auch so. Neuanmeldung bringt nichts, nur neustarten.
Hab 7 schon neu aufgesetzt, leider hin und wieder das gleiche Problem. Es tritt nicht immer auf aber oft genug 
Solche Probleme hatte ich damals mal mit dem WMP, aber der funktionierte nach dem Killen des Prozesses wieder.
Bei google hab ich so ne Frage auch gefunden, nur hat keiner geantwortet 
Danke


----------



## killer89 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hmm... um ehrlich zu sein keine Ahnung, aber versuch mal einfach die explorer.exe zu killen und neu zu starten, dann müsstest du nicht den ganzen PC neu starten 

BTW, wo hier vom Firefox erzählt wird... gab es das vorher auch schon, dass sich der Firefox einfachmal mal 800MB RAM genommen hat und dann irgendwann schneckenlahm war? Ich rede jetzt von meinem System mit Quadcore und 8 GB RAM, CPU-Last war von 0-50%, aber dann darf die Kiste doch nich so lahm sein!?

MfG


----------



## Hektor123 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hmm. Ich hab gestern mal in die Ereignisanzeige geschaut oder Fehlerprotokoll.
Windows erkennt aber dass sich die Programme aufhängen.
Ich habe mir vorher ein Image gemacht nach meiner Neu-Installation mit allen Programmen, aber noch ohne Spiele. Dort wars noch nicht.
Meine Vermutung ist bisher der Rockstar Games Social Club. Ich werds am WE mal durchprobieren.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Dezember 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Hmm... um ehrlich zu sein keine Ahnung, aber versuch mal einfach die explorer.exe zu killen und neu zu starten, dann müsstest du nicht den ganzen PC neu starten
> 
> BTW, wo hier vom Firefox erzählt wird... gab es das vorher auch schon, dass sich der Firefox einfachmal mal 800MB RAM genommen hat und dann irgendwann schneckenlahm war? Ich rede jetzt von meinem System mit Quadcore und 8 GB RAM, CPU-Last war von 0-50%, aber dann darf die Kiste doch nich so lahm sein!?
> 
> MfG




Ja das passiert.

Viele Tabs offen?

Abdblock plus drauf und danach frisst er sich nicht ganz so voll.

Hin und wieder musst auch mal den ganzen Ordner löschen und alles sauber neu installieren.

@ Hektor Das Firefox manchmal eine Minute oder mehr braucht ist normal wenn er die Sitzung speichern soll. Beendet er sich aber gar nicht das ist dann nicht normal.


----------



## killer89 (15. Dezember 2009)

Mkay... bisher hat n Neustart des FF auch geholfen bei mir, dann warens nur noch 80MB  
Kp, waren glaub ich 20-30 Tabs 

MfG


----------



## pat70 (16. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit ,

ich hatte bis jetzt nur Probleme mit Windoof 7 . Erstmal wurden nur 2 Gb Ram von 4 Gb verwendet , dieses wurde durch tauschen der Speicherriegel untereinander behoben . Ein kleiner Auzug aus mein bisherigen Bluescreens ( hoffe kann den Text zuende schreiben  )

Quota_underflow                       Stop: 021

Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area      Stop: 050

IRQL_notless_or_equal                Stop: 00A und 0D1 CNG.SYS

Internal_power_error                   Stop: 0A0

Modification of system code or a critical data structure was detected Stop: 109

Ansonsten läuft win 7 prima


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Warum öffnet sich bei mir immer ein neues Fenster we nich einen ORdner öffne obwohl es nicht ausgewählt ist!? Siehe Anhang.


----------



## Mosed (16. Dezember 2009)

Wähl einmal die andere Option aus - übernehmen - und dann wieder die gewünschte option auswählen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Dezember 2009)

pat70 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ,
> 
> ich hatte bis jetzt nur Probleme mit Windoof 7 . Erstmal wurden nur 2 Gb Ram von 4 Gb verwendet , dieses wurde durch tauschen der Speicherriegel untereinander behoben . Ein kleiner Auzug aus mein bisherigen Bluescreens ( hoffe kann den Text zuende schreiben  )
> 
> ...



Hast mal Memtest 86+ durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wähl einmal die andere Option aus - übernehmen - und dann wieder die gewünschte option auswählen.



Geht auch nicht! Immer noch das gleich, es öffnet sich jedes mal ein Neues Fenster!


----------



## pat70 (16. Dezember 2009)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hast mal Memtest 86+ durchlaufen lassen?



Hab ick ,
bei 4 Durchgängen 0 Errors , sowie Prime 95 über 6 h ebenfalls 0 Fehler .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2009)

pat70 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ,
> 
> ich hatte bis jetzt nur Probleme mit Windoof 7 . Erstmal wurden nur 2 Gb Ram von 4 Gb verwendet , dieses wurde durch tauschen der Speicherriegel untereinander behoben . Ein kleiner Auzug aus mein bisherigen Bluescreens ( hoffe kann den Text zuende schreiben  )
> 
> ...


Was für komponenten hast du verbaut und benutzt du die 32 oder 64bit variante von seven?


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

hey diese fehler hab ich auch aber nur wenn ich linx durchlaufen lass bei 3,9ghz


----------



## pat70 (20. Dezember 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was für komponenten hast du verbaut und benutzt du die 32 oder 64bit variante von seven?



Ich benutze WinHomePrem 7 64-bit .

Mein System : Core I5 750 , Alpenföhn Brocken , Asrock P55 pro , Cooler Master Silent Pro 500 Watt , 500 Gb Samsung F3 , 4 Gb Gskill F3 12800 CL9D , Sapphire HD 4870 1024 Mb


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne kleine Frage.

Ich will auf meinem Hauptrechner Win7 installieren. In diesem ist aber noch ne alte WLAN-PCIkarte drin. Der letzte Treiber dafür wurde 2004 rausgebracht. Kann ich das Ding noch zum laufen bringen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. Dezember 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Ich will auf meinem Hauptrechner Win7 installieren. In diesem ist aber noch ne alte WLAN-PCIkarte drin. Der letzte Treiber dafür wurde 2004 rausgebracht. Kann ich das Ding noch zum laufen bringen?




Welcher Hersteller? Welches Modell?


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2009)

Netgear WG311 heisst das Ding.


----------



## midnight (20. Dezember 2009)

Uh, wg311t vielleicht? Das ist ein gruseliges Ding - ich weiß noch, dass ich das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mal auf XP richtig zum laufen bekam.
Also probieren kannst du es (vielleicht hab ich mich auch einfach doof angestellt, kommt ja immer mal wieder vor), aber große Chancen seh ich nich 

so far


----------



## freak8986 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo - ich bin´s mal wieder 

Mein aktuelles Problem ist der Standbymodus.

Egal ob den manuel oder automatisch Starte.

Nach ca. 1h ist der PC komplett aus, wenn ich ihn wieder Starte, kommt die Fehlermeldung das Win 7 nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde!

Wo soll ich anfangen um nach der der Ursache zu suchen?

Bord: Asus Striker II - Bios auf S1&S3 eingestellt! ist das korrekt?
SATA: Samsung HD501LJ als Zweite noch eine IDE Maxtor nur für Daten
Was brauch ihr noch???

Danke


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Uh, wg311t vielleicht? Das ist ein gruseliges Ding - ich weiß noch, dass ich das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mal auf XP richtig zum laufen bekam.
> Also probieren kannst du es (vielleicht hab ich mich auch einfach doof angestellt, kommt ja immer mal wieder vor), aber große Chancen seh ich nich
> 
> so far


 
Ne ist nur die WG311 ohne t. 
Aber nach 5 Jahren kann ich mir in dem Fall glaub schonmal ne neue leisten


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2009)

pat70 schrieb:


> Ich benutze WinHomePrem 7 64-bit .
> 
> Mein System : Core I5 750 , Alpenföhn Brocken , Asrock P55 pro , Cooler Master Silent Pro 500 Watt , 500 Gb Samsung F3 , 4 Gb Gskill F3 12800 CL9D , Sapphire HD 4870 1024 Mb


 
Sorry,das ich erst so spät antworte.Hatte ebenfalls ein win7-problem (glücklicherweise nicht mein rechner).Da war das problem,das ein abstandhalter zuviel war und somit vermutlich einen kurzschluß verursachte. Dementsprechend bekahm ich auch vielerlei wilde fehlermeldungen.Deshalb solltest du das mal überprüfen,wenn du nicht schon hast.


----------



## pat70 (26. Dezember 2009)

Und wieder 2 neue Blueescreens , wobei es sich bei erstem wohl um mein Antivirusprogramm handeln dürfte ( AVG Free ) .


> Sorry,das ich erst so spät antworte.Hatte ebenfalls ein win7-problem (glücklicherweise nicht mein rechner).Da war das problem,das ein abstandhalter zuviel war und somit vermutlich einen kurzschluß verursachte. Dementsprechend bekahm ich auch vielerlei wilde fehlermeldungen.Deshalb solltest du das mal überprüfen,wenn du nicht schon hast.


Abstandshalter sind 6 Stück verbaut .
Der Hinweis mit dem Kurzschluss hat mich nochmals dazu veranlasst alle Kabel zu kontrollieren . Dabei musste ich feststellen , das die Isolierung eines Kabels des Gehäusefrontlüfters beschädigt ist und das blanke Kabel nur wenige mm über dem Boden des Gehäuses hing .
Jetzt hab ich den Lüfter erstmal abgeklemmt und werd die Sache weiter beobachten .

Kann vielleicht auch mein NT ( CoolerMaster Silent Pro 500 W ) zu schwach sein ?


----------



## freak8986 (26. Dezember 2009)

freak8986 schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Problem ist der Standbymodus.
> ...
> Nach ca. 1h ist der PC komplett aus, wenn ich ihn wieder Starte, kommt die Fehlermeldung das Win 7 nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde!


 

Hat keiner eine Lösung für mein Problem? Soll ich den Thread wechseln?

Danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2009)

freak8986 schrieb:


> Hat keiner eine Lösung für mein Problem? Soll ich den Thread wechseln?
> 
> Danke


 
Hast du schon mal in die energie-optionen geschaut?Die hat so eine batterie als icon in der systemsteuerung.Dort kannst du einstellen,wann der pc in den stanby gehen soll und du stellst einfach ein,das er nie in den stanby geht.Ich denke das behebt dein problem,da der rechner wohl ansonsten geht.


pat70 schrieb:


> Und wieder 2 neue Blueescreens , wobei es sich bei erstem wohl um mein Antivirusprogramm handeln dürfte ( AVG Free ) .
> Abstandshalter sind 6 Stück verbaut .
> Der Hinweis mit dem Kurzschluss hat mich nochmals dazu veranlasst alle Kabel zu kontrollieren . Dabei musste ich feststellen , das die Isolierung eines Kabels des Gehäusefrontlüfters beschädigt ist und das blanke Kabel nur wenige mm über dem Boden des Gehäuses hing .
> Jetzt hab ich den Lüfter erstmal abgeklemmt und werd die Sache weiter beobachten .
> ...


 
Denke nicht,das es an deinem netzteil liegt,außer der rechner stürzt nur unter vollast ab.  Deine bluescreens lassen allerdings auf ein laufwerksproblem schließen...


----------



## Slipknot79 (26. Dezember 2009)

pat70 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Kann vielleicht auch mein NT ( CoolerMaster Silent Pro 500 W ) zu schwach sein ?




NT ist eher auszuschliessen. Lass mal Memtest über die N8 laufen.


----------



## Nico88 (28. Dezember 2009)

Wie kriege ich eigentlich den media player 11 oder 10 auf windows 7 drauf ? der 12er nervt gewaltig.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Dezember 2009)

Nico88 schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich eigentlich den media player 11 oder 10 auf windows 7 drauf ? der 12er nervt gewaltig.




Was stört dich denn am 12er?


----------



## underloost (28. Dezember 2009)

Nico88 schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich eigentlich den media player 11 oder 10 auf windows 7 drauf ? der 12er nervt gewaltig.


das er mich gewaltig nervt kann ich nun nicht sagen, aber so recht gern haben tu ich ihn auch nicht  ... da ist mir der 11er doch lieber 

probier das hier mal... natürlich auf eigenes Risiko ... obs funzt weiß ich nicht, weil ichs selbst auch noch nicht gemacht hab  ...vll. probier ichs wenn mein RC1 abläuft und ich mein HP64 mit ner Neuinstallation nachschieb 

Windows Media Player 11 for Windows 7 - WinMatrix


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Dezember 2009)

Nico88 schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich eigentlich den media player 11 oder 10 auf windows 7 drauf ? der 12er nervt gewaltig.


Warum willst du überhaupt den Media Player nutzen? Es gibt doch zahlreiche bessere Player. 
z.b. VLC oder auch KMPlayer


----------



## Gast1654636202 (28. Dezember 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Netgear WG311



@taks:

Schau mal hier, vielleicht klappts:

NETGEAR WG311 unter Vista mit WPA

In den Kommentaren zum Blog hat jmd geschrieben es ginge auch mit W7.


----------



## Nico88 (28. Dezember 2009)

underloost schrieb:


> das er mich gewaltig nervt kann ich nun nicht sagen, aber so recht gern haben tu ich ihn auch nicht  ... da ist mir der 11er doch lieber
> 
> probier das hier mal... natürlich auf eigenes Risiko ... obs funzt weiß ich nicht, weil ichs selbst auch noch nicht gemacht hab  ...vll. probier ichs wenn mein RC1 abläuft und ich mein HP64 mit ner Neuinstallation nachschieb
> 
> Windows Media Player 11 for Windows 7 - WinMatrix


 

Super danke hat einwandfrei gefunzt.

Ich nutzte den media player nur wegen den den minitasten in der Taskleiste. 
Standart sind bei mir Quintessential und VLC


----------



## pat70 (29. Dezember 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> NT ist eher auszuschliessen. Lass mal Memtest über die N8 laufen.



Memtest lief jetzt fast 11h ohne Fehler .


----------



## GreatV!sion (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wie bereits an anderer Stelle geposted, stelle ich mir gerade einen neuen [Gaming]-Rechner zusammen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob unter Win7 auch alle aktuellen Spiele einwandfrei laufen. Zu Beginn des Jahres 2009 gab es ja mehrere User, die von Problemen bei Spielen in Zusammenhang mit dem neuen OS berichtet haben.

Sind diese Bugs zwischenzeitlich behoben worden? XP fällt wg. dx10 schon mal weg (leider), Vista war mir nie sympathisch, tja ... *ist Win7 ein Kauf wert?*. Viele Alternativen gibt es ja nicht. Mir ist nur wichtig, ob die Spiele darauf auch laufen!

Mein (voraussichtliches) System:

Core i5 750 (Sockel 1156)
MSI P55-GD65
Corsair XMS3 4 GB 1333
Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 260

Danke für eure Meinungen
GreatV!sion


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Januar 2010)

GreatV!sion schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie bereits an anderer Stelle geposted, stelle ich mir gerade einen neuen [Gaming]-Rechner zusammen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob unter Win7 auch alle aktuellen Spiele einwandfrei laufen. Zu Beginn des Jahres 2009 gab es ja mehrere User, die von Problemen bei Spielen in Zusammenhang mit dem neuen OS berichtet haben.
> 
> ...




Bei mir laufen bis jetzt alle Spiele.

  Ältereund aktuelle.

Hier ist auch eine kleine Liste mit Sachen die laufen bzw. nicht laufenb.
Kompatibilitätsliste Windows 7 x32 und x64 - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Und ich würde eine andere Karte als die 260er nehmen wenn noch etwas Geld über ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Januar 2010)

GreatV!sion schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie bereits an anderer Stelle geposted, stelle ich mir gerade einen neuen [Gaming]-Rechner zusammen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob unter Win7 auch alle aktuellen Spiele einwandfrei laufen. Zu Beginn des Jahres 2009 gab es ja mehrere User, die von Problemen bei Spielen in Zusammenhang mit dem neuen OS berichtet haben.
> 
> ...


Also du brauchst keine Angst haben das neue Spiele nicht laufen. Alles was neu erscheint wird auch ohne Probleme auf 32 und 64 bit Win 7 laufen. Probleme kann es halt bei alten Spielen geben, aber da ist meine Erfahrung deutlich besser als mit Vista.
z.b. lief bei mir Sid Maiers Railroads unter Vista 64 bit nicht rund, es stürzte immer ab. Jetzt mit Win 7 64 bit läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme. Auch ältere Spiele die immer auf den Heft DVDs sind (z.b. GameStar, PC Games usw.) liefen bei mir bis jetzt immer.


----------



## Otep (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo, weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich beim Win7 Starter im Startmenü (unter Programme) Icons etc. löschen kann... hab da so viel mist drin... ebay usw... was ich nciht brauche...

Thx 4 Help


----------



## canis lupus (23. Januar 2010)

wie kann ich bei Win 7 das Standardinstallationsverzeichnis ändern?

In der Registry habe ich die Einträge geändert, es bewirkt aber nichts. 
Siehe Screenshot.


----------



## killer89 (23. Januar 2010)

@ Otep: Rechtsklick -> Löschen funktioniert nicht?
@ canis lupus: Sorry, da kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen...

MfG


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte soeben auf meinem Netbook (Windows 7 Starter) die Rechte für den Windows Ordner der auf C hinterlegt ist ändern! Aber es heisst es wäre nicht möglich die Rechte für diesen Ordner zu ändern! Was ist das für ne Sch****?

Der Änderungsgrund besteht darin, weil im Ordner Web der im Windows Ordner drin ist das Hintergrundbild für Windows 7 Starter hinterlegt ist! Dies möchte ich ändern aber dann kommt mir diese Verweigerung seitens Windows in die Quere! Was ist das für ne schwein*** von Microsoft den Nutzer so einzuschränken?


----------



## canis lupus (24. Januar 2010)

canis lupus schrieb:


> wie kann ich bei Win 7 das Standardinstallationsverzeichnis ändern?
> 
> In der Registry habe ich die Einträge geändert, es bewirkt aber nichts.
> Siehe Screenshot.




TuneUp 2010 hat geholfen.


----------



## Otep (24. Januar 2010)

killer89 schrieb:


> @ Otep: Rechtsklick -> Löschen funktioniert nicht?
> 
> MfG



Nein...


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Januar 2010)

Otep schrieb:


> Nein...



Eigentlich schon?^^


----------



## killer89 (24. Januar 2010)

Richtig, ich wüsste nicht, dass es nicht geht...
@ canis lupus: danke für den Tipp ^^, da sieht man mal, wie tief Tuneup wirklich ins System eingreifen kann 

MfG


----------



## Ryokage (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich setzt es mal hier in den Sammelthread, um das Forum nicht so  zuzumüllen:

Ich starte gerade einen Langsamkeitstest mit Windows 7 Professional x86 auf einem alten Rechner von  mir. Hardware folgendermaßen:
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (effektiv iwas um die 1400 MHz Takt, 133MHz FSB)
768 MB DDR1 Ram auf 333MHz
Mainboard weiß ich grad nicht genau, nForce Chipsatz
Geforce 4 MX Onboard mit 64 MB Speicher
80 GB IDE HDD

Da heute sogar die meisten Netbooks schneller sind als diese Krücke  wollte ich mal schauen, wie viel mit Seven auch auf solchen alten  Rechnern noch möglich ist. Dabei geht es mit vor allem um die Subjektive  Geschwindigkeit gegenüber XP auf dem Rechner und Seven auf meinem  Notebook (siehe Signatur)

Die Installation wird gerade abgeschlossen, dieser Bericht wird also  Live geschrieben.
Oho, es startet. Der Rechner geht laut hörbar seiner arbeit nach und will den Key haben, nagut, dann werden wir mal, tip tip, zack Bluescreen. Und sofortiger Neustart, hab leider die Fehlermeldung nicht wahrnehmen können. Oho, interessant, jetzt will er den Key auf einmal nicht mehr, na dann halt nicht, mir macht es garantiert nix aus
Ahhhh, der Desktop, Aero ist erwartungsgemäß ausgeschaltet. Auflösung des Monitor und Wiederholfrequenz lassen sich nicht einstellen, was bei mir leider akuten Augenkrebs verusacht, da die Röhre munter mit 60Hz vor sich hin flackert. Anscheinend noch nicht die richtigen Treiber. Da er die W-Lan Karte nicht erkennt, versuche ich erst mal per Kabel eine Verbindung herzustellen.

Na einer kleinen Reise unter meine Schreibtisch (ach da war die CD) steht zwar eine Netzwerkverbindung, Internet will aber nicht. Dann hängt sich erst der Internet Explorer auf und eine Sekunde später Seven. Naja, Chance die Neustartzeit zu beurteilen. Und da bin ich begeistert, es geht echt flott (natürlich noch ohne Balastprogramme),  mein Laptop braucht ungefähr genauso lange, leider wieder ein Bluescrenn nach kürzester Zeit. Also Start im abgesicherten Modus. Hilft nix, wieder  Bluescreen. Ein letzter Start im normalen Modus, ich will wenigstens noch die Ergebnisse des Leistungsindex hier reinstellen, leider macht mir bei der Erstellung desselbigen ein Bluescreen (ich kann das Wort nicht mehr hören) ein Strich durch die Rechnung.
Damit gibt es leider für den Test, ob Win7 auch auf alten Geräten einsatzfähig ist ein durchgefallen von mir. Aber was will man erwarten, wahrscheinlich fehlen hier einfach die Treiber oder er kommt mit dem alten Ram nicht klar (Speichertest zeigt Fehler), irgend sowas. Schade irgendwie, gefühlsmäßig läuft es ohne Aero erst mal anscheined recht flott, auch wenn mein Eindruck immer nur ein sehr kurzer war (Bluescreens sein dank)

Hoffe hat euch gefallen, für Rechtschreibfehler haftet die Tastatur
Gruß ryo

Edit: Es hat doch noch geklappt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2010)

Wie kann man bei Win 7 nach Word Dateien suchen?
Wenn ich auch Computer klick und dann im Feld "Computer durchsuchen" Word eintippe, zeigt der mir nur Dateien wo das Wort "Word" vorkommt aber keine Word Dateien.


----------



## underloost (3. Februar 2010)

du suchst zwar nach Word Dokumenten, aber Windows sucht nach Dateien die "Word" im Dateinamen haben

--> **.doc*


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2010)

Super, hat super funktioniert, danke.


----------



## hellmexx (9. Oktober 2010)

hallo,

ich hab ein ganz komisches problem. ich hab ein benutzerkennwort das ich beim hochfahren erfolgreich eingeben kann. ich will es jetzt wieder entfernen und er sagt mir das kennwort sein falsch?! warum aber kann ich es beim hochfahren erfolgreich eingeben? ich habe win7


----------



## Pugnare (17. September 2011)

ich hab jetzt zwei -drei mal das problem gehabt das wenn ich die problembehandlung anfordere kommt: "die problembehandlung kann aufgrund eines problems nicht ausgeführt werden"
die meldung kommt nicht jedesmal und 2 mal als ich wissen wollte warum er mein w-lan netz nicht gefunden hat mein os ist win 7 
ist dies normal


----------



## cycosaw (18. September 2011)

Hallo,
wäre eine OEM-version sinnvoller (Geld-sparen).
Wie schaut es mit der Lizenz aus, wie oft kann ich es auflegen?


----------



## winschinho (7. Juni 2012)

Was meinst du mit auflegen?

Eine OEM Version ist im privaten Bereich immer Sinnvoller, da günstiger und den MS Support nimmt doch ein Privatuser eh nicht in Anspruch.
Hier (Windows 7 Preise für Systembuilder (SB) Versionen - Neuigkeiten / News (Windows 7)) wird meiner Meinung nach kurz und bündig der Unterschied zwischen OEM/SB und Retail erklärt.

Ich persönlich habe bisher IMMER SB Versionen genutzt und noch keinen Nachteil feststellen können...


----------



## Oromus (8. Juni 2012)

Also ich hatte damals das Glück eine Windows 7 Home Premium Full Version für 50 € zu bekommen (War so eine Aktion von Microsoft). Ist aber bis jetzt auch die einzige Vollversion geblieben, ansonsten nur SB Versionen....


----------

